# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կրոն >  Քրիստոնեություն vs հեթանոսություն

## Ձայնալար

Եղել ենք հեթանոս, դարձել ենք քրիստոնյա: Ո՞րն է տարբերությունը, ի՞նչ սկզբունքային տարբերություններ ու նմանություններ կան այս երկու կրոնների միջև:

Որպես քննարկման սկիզբ տեղադրում եմ իմ և ընկերներիցս մեկի (նա հեթանոս է) ICQ -ական երկխոսությունից մի հատված: 




> Նա: Ախպեր Սուրբ Սարգիսը որ տոնումենք ինչ-որ Սիրահարների Հովանավոր բան ման իրականում գիտե՞ս ինչա
> Նա: Հեթանոսական Հողմերի աստվածնա 
> Նա: Մեկել գելերից պաշտպանողնա !
> Ես: Մենք հավերջ եինք մեր լերների պես դուք հոխմերի պես խուջեցիք վայրագ. լավ բան չի հողմը ախպեր))
> Նա: Լավ բանա! 
> Նա: Բա որ հողմ չի լինու՞մ,  էդ էլլ լավ բան չի 
> Նա: Դուք Գազանի պես ոռնացիք վայրագ!
> Ես:  
> Նա: էդ հողմ որպես տարերքա ասվում
> ...

----------


## Նորմարդ

Հմմ հետաքրքիր զրից էր, բայց ընյերդ մեղմ ասած մի քիչ ուրիշ բաներ ա ասել, դե պատմականով մի քիչ փորձեմ նեղել, ասում ա հայերի մոտ մարդկանց զոհաբերություն բան ման չի եղել, լավ ընդունենք մի պահ, բայց դե երևի չի ժխտի որ հեթանոսական ժամանակներում լայն տարածում ա ունեցել ինքնասպանությունը կամ ավելի ճիշտը ինքնազոհաբերումը, կարելի ա մեջբերել Խորենացուն երբ նա նկարագրում ա Արտաշես Ա թագավորի թաղումը և Աևտավազդ Ա թագավորի խոսքերը «Ավերակների վրա ի՞նչպես թագավորեմ», կամ մի քիչ եթե հիշողությունս ինձ չի դավաճանում ինքնազոհաբերումը ու մի քանի այլ տգեղ հեթանոսական երևույթներ, հայերի մոտ արգելել է Ներսես Շնորհալի կաթողիկոսը որը ի դեպ Քրիստոնեա ա եղել, իսկ են Սուրբ Սարգիսի վրով էլ, խոստանում եմ նյութեր տեղադրել, ո՞վ, ո՞նց,  ե՞րբ, ի՞նչու և այլն …

----------


## ars83

Բոլորը մեկնաբանելու ժամանակ չկա, բայց ընկերդ, Ձայնալար, մեղմ ասած, աչքակապություն է անում մարդկային զոհերի վերաբերյալ։ Երեկ ԱՐ–ով մի ծրաքիր էր կրոնների վերաբերյալ։ Բավականին հետաքրքիր էր։ Խոսվում էր և՛ հեթանոսության, և՛ բուդդիզմի, և՛ քրիստոնեության, և՛ մահմեդականության մասին։
Մասնավորապես, ասվում էր, որ քրիստոնեությունը անհատին ուղղված կրոն է, որտեղ Քրիստոս խոսում է յուրաքանչյուրի հետ անհատապես, շեշտը դնելով ինքնադիտարկման և ինքնակատարելագործման վրա, մինչդեռ այլ կրոնները հիմնականում ամբոխին են ուղղված և նրանց համար կարևոր չի մարդու անհատականությունը։ Կարծում եմ՝ դա ճիշտ է։

----------


## Janita Hero

Կարևոր է պաշտել Աստծո, որն հեղինակն է ամեն արարվածի, այլ ոչ թե պաշտել աստվածների որոնք ստեղծված են, արարված են այլ ոչ թե  ա ր ա ր ի չ:
Ոչ մի կրոնում, առավել ևս հեթանոսության մեջ, Աստված համայն մարդկության (նկատենք որ անխտիր ու անաչառ) փրկության համար իր որդուն չի տվել…բացի Քրիստոնյաների Աստծուց
Այժմյան քաղաքակիրթ աշխարհը պարտական է քրիստոնյաներին. նրանց միջոցով ա , որ զարգացում ա լինում (օրինակ. նայեք մուսուլմաններին, նրանց զարգացման մակարդակին):
Եվ հետո Սուրբ Երրորդությունը չդավանող ու չպաշտողը համարվում ա հեթանոս:

----------

Freeman (26.07.2010), Ավետիք (01.05.2011)

----------


## Monk

Այ թե շիլաշփոթ է ստացվել :Shok: 
Ձայնալար ջան, կներեք, բայց Ձեր ընկերը, դատելով զուտ այդ երկխոսությունից, խիստ թերի պատկերացումներ ունի թե քրիստոնեության և թե հեթանոսության վերաբերյալ  :Smile: 
Հիմա շատ խառն եմ, ահագին գործ ունեմ, հետևաբար չեմ հասցնի մանրամասն անդրադառնալ, բայց մինչև նորմալ հայտնվելս գոնե մի երկու դիտարկում և հարց Ձեր ընկերոջը. 
Կարող է Ձեր ընկերը հիմնավորել, որ Ս. Սարգիսը հեթանոսների հողմերի աստվածն է? Թող կոնկրետ նշի Ս. Սարգսի մասին իր ինֆորմացիայի աղբյուրը: Եվ ընդհանրապես, նրան ծանոթ է Ս. Սարգսի վարքը? Գիտի ով է? Ուշադրություն դարձրեք, որ չշփոթեցվեն իրար հետ քրիստոնյա սրբի վերաբերյալ ժողովրդական պատկերացումներն ու հավատիլքները և իր ասած հեթանոսական ատծո (մի բան, որ առաջին անգամ եմ լսում և իրական որևէ հիմք չեմ տեսնում) մասին հասկացությունները:
Ով է իսկական Քրիստոս և ինչպես են նրան փոխած ներկայացնում <տերտերներն ու հրենաերը>?
Որն է հեթանոսների աստվածը? Նա նշում է մի շարք հատկանիշներ, և կարելի է կարծել, թե հեթանոսությունը մեկ ատվածություն  ունի: Կարող է թվարկել հեթանոսական ատվածներին? Ինքն այդ բոլորի մասին տեղյակ է? 
Մի խոսքով` հարցեր շատ կարող են լինել: Շատ պրիմիտիվ ու սիրողական, ընդ որում անլիարժեք են ներկայացված այդ զրույցի մեջ թե քրիստոնեությունը և թե հեթանոսությունը: 
Հա, մեկ էլ ճշտեք, որ <Առավոտ լուսոն> ոչ թե Նարեկացին է գրել, Ս. Ներսես Շնորհալին :Wink: 
Ի դեպ, ասել ասել է, *Նորմարդ* ջան, թաղման ժամանակ մարդկային ինքնազոհաբերումները վերացրել է ոչ թե Ներսես Շնորհալի, այլ Ներսես Մեծ Կաթողիկոսը` Ս. Գրիգոր Լուսավորչի ծոռը:  :Cool:

----------


## Նորմարդ

> Ի դեպ, ասել ասել է, *Նորմարդ* ջան, թաղման ժամանակ մարդկային ինքնազոհաբերումները վերացրել է ոչ թե Ներսես Շնորհալի, այլ Ներսես Մեծ Կաթողիկոսը` Ս. Գրիգոր Լուսավորչի ծոռը:


Ուրեմն հիշողությունս արդեն դավաճանում է ինձ, սակայն Ներսեսը դեռ հիշում եմ  :Smile:

----------


## Ձայնալար

ժողովուրդ ջան, էդ տառասխալները տրանսլիտից փոխարկիչն արել, մենք մեղք չունենք  :Blush:

----------


## Mogus

Նախ ասեմ որ կրոնը դա էն թեմանա որ անհնարա երփեվիցե ետ թեման քննարկել,
քանի որ ինքը միշտ երկխոսությունից վերա ածվում վեճի եվ ոչ թե բանավեճի  :Smile:  եթե իհարկե կողմկերից մեկը նեյտռալ չի
օրինակ ասենք Ձայնալար–ը   :Wink: 
Ու եկեք քննարկենք ոչթե միմյանց հայերենի քերականական բազզան, այլ բուն թեման.

Հարգելի Monk կհամաձայնեք առդյոք ինձ հետ որ քրիստոնեության ինչպես նաեվ ցանկացաց այլ կրոնի վրա թողնումա իր հետքը մարդկային ֆակտորը. այսինքն կրոնը ձեվավորվումա որոշ անհատների մոտեցումներից ու հայացքներից.
Օրինակ հենց այն որ Ս. Գրիգոր Լուսավորչի ծոռը արգելեց մարդկային ինքնազոհաբերումները.
Կամ Խաչը որպես Պաշտելի (չգիտեմ ոնց ասեմ որ կոռռեկտ լինի ու չպառզվի որ հառցս իսկզբանե սխալ է ու ենթակա չի պատասխանելու,կառծում էմ Դուք ինդձ կհասկանաք թե ինչեմ ցանկանում իմանալ) 
Խաչը որպես սուրբ. Որ դարիցե ընդունել եկեղեցին? Եվ արդյոք մարդիք չեն կայացրել էտ որոշումը?

Կամ օվքեր եին Ֆարիսեցիները եվ ինչի հիման վրա գրվեց հին կտակարանը? Այսինքն որտեղից վերցրին նրանք կրոնի հիմքը ԴՈՒԱԼԻԶՄ–ը Այսինքն Բարի եվ Չար բեվեռները.Եվ միաստվածությունը.?????

Եվ վերջապես ինցչ կապ ունի Ֆարիսեցիների հին կտակարանը Քրիստոնեության հետ? (բացի Դավիթի ցեղի պատմությունը) 
Եվ կուզենայի իմանալ քանի սերունդ Գրիգոր Լուսավորչի տոհմը եղավ հայ հոգեվորականության առաջնորդ?

Թող չթվա թե չեմ հարգում ինչոր բան վերոհիշյալներից ուղղակի ցանկանում եմ ինֆորմացվաց լինել.  :Smile:

----------


## Monk

Ողջույններս և բարի գալուստ, հարգելի Մոգուս :Smile:  Ես ճիշտ եմ ենթադրում, որ հենց Դուք եք Ձայնալարի ընկերը և վերը բերված երկխոսության զրուցակիցը? :Wink:  



> Նախ ասեմ որ կրոնը դա էն թեմանա որ անհնարա երփեվիցե ետ թեման քննարկել, քանի որ ինքը միշտ երկխոսությունից վերա ածվում վեճի եվ ոչ թե բանավեճի  եթե իհարկե կողմկերից մեկը նեյտռալ չի
> օրինակ ասենք Ձայնալար–ը  
> Ու եկեք քննարկենք ոչթե միմյանց հայերենի քերականական բազզան, այլ բուն թեման.


Եթե երկու կողմերն էլ կարող են փոխադարձ հարգանք ու քաղաքակիրթ կեցվածք դրսևորել, շատ լավ էլ երկխոսություն կարող է ստացվել: Ես նեյտրալ չեմ, բայց սիրով պատրաստ կլինեմ լսել կոռեկտության սահմաններում ձևավորված ցանկացած առարկություն, իսկ դիմացինիս ուժեղ ընդդիմախոս լինելը, կարծում եմ, ավելի հետաքրքիր ու բովանդակալից կդարձնի մեր զրույցը:  :Smile: 



> Հարգելի Monk կհամաձայնեք առդյոք ինձ հետ որ քրիստոնեության ինչպես նաեվ ցանկացաց այլ կրոնի վրա թողնումա իր հետքը մարդկային ֆակտորը. այսինքն կրոնը ձեվավորվումա որոշ անհատների մոտեցումներից ու հայացքներից.
> Օրինակ հենց այն որ Ս. Գրիգոր Լուսավորչի ծոռը արգելեց մարդկային ինքնազոհաբերումները.


Իհարկե, ցանկացած կրոն մարդկային մեծ դրոշմ է կրում: Կրոնի մեջ առկա է երկու գործոն` աստվածայինը և մարդկայինը: Կրոնն այն ճանապարհն է, որ մարդը փորձում է բացել առ Աստված և հարաբերություններ է հաստատում Աստծո հետ: Եվ բնականաբար այդ հարաբերություններում չի կարող միայն աստվածային գործոնը լինել, քանի որ մարդու համար ուղղակի անհնարին կլիներ հաղորդակցությունն Աստծո հետ: Այլ հարց է, երբ մարդն այնքան է ծանրաբեռնում կրոնը մարդկային գործոնով, որ ի վերջո հեռանում է Աստծուց: Սակայն նման ցանկացած դրսևորման զգուշությամբ պիտի մոտենալ, քանի որ դժվարություններ են ծագում քննելիս, թե որ դեպքում է արդեն սահմանն անցած:



> Կամ Խաչը որպես Պաշտելի (չգիտեմ ոնց ասեմ որ կոռռեկտ լինի ու չպառզվի որ հառցս իսկզբանե սխալ է ու ենթակա չի պատասխանելու,կառծում էմ Դուք ինդձ կհասկանաք թե ինչեմ ցանկանում իմանալ) 
> Խաչը որպես սուրբ. Որ դարիցե ընդունել եկեղեցին? Եվ արդյոք մարդիք չեն կայացրել էտ որոշումը?


Խաչը որպես Սուրբ ընդունվել է այն պահից, երբ Քրիստոս այն դարձրել է Փրկագործության միջոց և Հռոմեական կայսրության մեջ մահվան անարգագույն  գործիքը դարձրել Փրկության խորհրդանիշ: 



> Կամ օվքեր եին Ֆարիսեցիները եվ ինչի հիման վրա գրվեց հին կտակարանը? Այսինքն որտեղից վերցրին նրանք կրոնի հիմքը ԴՈՒԱԼԻԶՄ–ը Այսինքն Բարի եվ Չար բեվեռները.Եվ միաստվածությունը.?????
> Եվ վերջապես ինցչ կապ ունի Ֆարիսեցիների հին կտակարանը Քրիստոնեության հետ? (բացի Դավիթի ցեղի պատմությունը)


Փարիսեցիների ժամանակ Հին Կտակարանն արդեն գրված էր: Փարիսեցիները կրոնաքաղաքական հոսանքի ներկայացուցիչներ էին, որոնց երևան գալու պատճառը հրեաների` հելլենիզմի ազդեցության տակ ընկնելն է ու ավանդական ակունքներից հեռանալն էր: Փարիսեցիները կամ, այպես կոչված, ընտրյալները, իրենց կոչումը տեսնում էին հարազատ կրոնական ու մշակութային ավանդույթներն ու արժեքները խստորեն պահպանելու մեջ և մոլեռանդորեն հակադրվում էին օտարամուտ նմանատիպ ցանկացած երևույթի: Սակայն Մովսեսի Օրենքի տառացի պահպանմամբ վեր էին ածվել Օրենքի մեխանիկական կատարածուների և, կառչելով Օրենքի տառին, անտեսում էին ոգին: Արդյունքում նրանք վեր էին ածվել անհանդուրժող ու  ձևապաշտ, երեսպաշտ խավի:  
Իսկ դուալիզմի խնդիր չկա: Եթե Ծննդոցում կարդաք արաչության պատմությունը, կտեսնեք, որ արաչության վեց փուլերից յուրաքնչյուրի վերջում ասվում է հետևյալ արտահայտությունը. <Եւ Աստված տեսավ, որ բարի է>: Այս նախադասության նպատակաը ոչ թե ցույց տալն է, թե Աստված չգիտեր իր ստեղծածից ինչ դուրս կգա և միայն ստեղծել վերջացնելուց հետո տեսավ, որ բարի է: Նպատակն է ցույց տալ, որ ի սկզբանե արաչության մեջ չար ոչինչ չի ստեղծվել Աստծո կողմից:



> Եվ կուզենայի իմանալ քանի սերունդ Գրիգոր Լուսավորչի տոհմը եղավ հայ հոգեվորականության առաջնորդ?


Ս. Գրիգոր Լուսավորիչ-302-325
Ս. Արիստակես Ա -325-333
Ս. Վրթանես Ա-333-341
Ս. Հուսիկ Ա -341-347
Ս. Ներսես Ա Մեծ -353-373
Ս. Սահակ Ա Պարթև-387-436



> Թող չթվա թե չեմ հարգում ինչոր բան վերոհիշյալներից ուղղակի ցանկանում եմ ինֆորմացվաց լինել.


Գոնե ինձ նման բան չի թվում: :Smile:  Միայն մի խնդրանք. աշխատենք մնալ թեմայի սահմաններում, իսկ այլ հարցեր եթե ծագեն, դրանք քննարկենք այլ թեմաներում կամ նոր թեմա բացենք: :Wink:

----------


## malaletka

_Հեթանոսությունը ես ընկալում եմ , որպես գեղեցկություն...ու կարծում եմ դա բավական է, որպեսզի  կողմնակից դառնալ Նրան...
_

----------


## Mogus

Նախ մի սուբյեկտիվ կառցիք վորոշ փաստերով.
Ըստ վորոշ փաստերի հայտնի է որ Խաչը չի եղել որպես Սուրբ խորհրդանիշ վաղ քրիստոնյաների մոտ.Եվ չի գտել իր ուրույն տեղը սուրբ ատրիբուտների այնպիսի ցուցակում ինչպիսին կազմել է եկեղեցու հայր Սուրբ Կլիմենտը 
(Св. Клементий). Այլ լռիվ հակառակը (Պողոս առաքյալ,Կոչ Հրյաներին 12։2; Lat. Epistula ad Hebraeos), եվ Gospel of Barnabas 12:3. 
Եվ միայն 4–րդ դարում կոնստատին կայսրի տեսիլքից հետո նրա իսկ պնդումնորվ սրբացվեց.


Իսկ հիմա անհերքելի փաստեր. 

Էն որ խաչը պաշտելիա եղել մինչ քրիստոնեությունը ու ինչպես փիլիսոփայության առումով նենցել սիմվոլիկայի առումով համարյա վոչմի նոր բան չասեց քրիստոնեությունը. Ու անքամ խաչը ժառանգեց ուրշ կրոններից.
Պեղումների արդյունքում գտնվելեն մինչքրիստոնեական խաչեր բազմաթիվ երկրներում.
Որոնցիցեն Մեր հայաստանը, Հնդկաստան, Սիրյա երփեմնի Բաբելոն. Պարսկաստան. Եգիպտոս. Անքամ Ամերիկաում եվ այլն…



Միթայական խաչ


 
Ասորական արքա Սարգոն 2-րդ մ.թ.ա 722թ.



Եվս մեկ Ասորական արքա մ.թ.ա 884-858.




Ասորական արքա 824-811 մ.թ.ա։



Աշուռա արևի աստծո խաչը եվ լուսին որդու սիմվոլը.




Եգիպտական Խաչ. Անխ…



Իսկ հիմա իմ «խիստ թերի պատկերացումները» քրիստոնության և հեթանոսության մասին.  :Smile: 
Ուղղակի զուգահեռների տեսքով.

*Միթրա (Միհր).*
Արեվի աստված Հայաստան Պասկաստան մինչեվ հռոմ. Ծնվել է 25 դեկտեմբերի Երկնային կույսից. Ունեցել է 12 աշակեռտ. Սպանվել է վերցնելով իր վրա Իր հետեվորդների մեղքերը. Հարություն է առել եվ դարձել աստծո մարմնացումը հետեվորդների համար.Հետեվորդների արարողություններից ամենա կարեվորները – Կնունք,Հաղորդակցություն, Մաքրագործվողները  Հաղորդակցության ժամանակ չաշակել են Միհրի Աստվածային էությունը Հացի եվ Գինու տեսքով.

*Ադոնիս.*
Փյունիկյացիների Բերրիության աստված.
Ծնվել է 25 դեկտեմբերի. Սպանվել է Աստվացները հարություն են շնորհել 3 օրից.
Հին կտակարանում հիշատակվում է մի կին որը ողբում է նրա կուռքի մոտ.

*Ատտիս*.
Փռուգյացիների Բերրիության աստված. Ծնվել է կույս մորից. Համարվել է Հայր աստված և որդի մի դեմքում. Հանձնել ե Սոսսու արմատին իր արյունը մարտի 24 ին, որպեսսզի ներվեն  մարդկության մեխքերը. Հարություն է առել 1 օր անց. մարտի 25ին.

*Բկահ (Դիոնիս)* 
Խաղողագործության աստվաց Հունական դիցաբանությունում. Ծնվել է 25 դեկ. Համարվել է 
մարդկության փրկիչ. Հարություն է առել 3 օր անց.

*Օսիրիս.*
Եգիպտական արեվի աստվաց.Ծնվել է սուրբ Կույսից. 29 դեկտեմբերի. Ունեցել է 12  աշակեռտ. Նրանցից մեկը Թիֆոն անունով մատնելե նրան. Որի արդյունքում նրան սպանել էն. Թաղվելուց 3 օր անց հարուէյուն է առել. որից հետո համարվելե աստվածայինի մարմնացում. Եգիպտական երորդությունում համարվել է 3–րդ ը.

*Կրիշնա.*
Ծնվել է սուրբ Կույսից Եղելե Բարձրագույն Վիշնուի միակ ծնված որդին.Լինելով թագավորական տոհմից շնվել է քարանձավում. Համարվել է տիեզերքի Ալֆա և Օմեգա. Կատարելե բազմաթիվ հրաշքներ հիվանդներին բուժում պարքեվելու տեսքով. Նրա մահվան ժամանակ կես օրին արեվը խավարել է. Հետեվորդները հավատումեն որ  կգա Դատաստանի վերջին օր և նա գալով երկիր կդատի մեռելներին. Աստվածայինի մարմնացում. 3-րդը հինդուիստական եռյակում.


*Բուդդա.*
Կյանքի օրոգ իրագոռծել է բազմաթիվ հրաշքներ.Մարդկության Փրկիչ. Ազատելե մարդկությանը բոլոր մեղքերից. Վճարելով իր արյունով ստանաին. 

Արդյոք Բացառեում եք են փաստը որ ես կրոնները մոտիկ լինելով իրար իրամց աշխարագրական դիրքով կարողեին ազդել միմյանց վրա՞ կամ ժառանգել միմյանցից որոշ հատկություններ՞


Հիմա անցնենք Հրեաներին եվ նրան թե որտեղից վերցվեց Հին Կտակարանը.
Շեշտում եմ հին կտակարանը!!! 

Ինձ թվումա բոլորսել գիտենք թե ինչա Ավեստան ու Թե ովա Զրադաշտը.
Օրինակ քեզ Monk ինքը հայտնի կլինի Եղիշեյի ու մեր մյուս պատմիչներից որպես կրակախաշտության կամ ինչպես հաճախ են ասոիմ մոխրապաշտության հիմնադիր.
Բայց եթե զրադաշտականությանը համարենք կրակապաշտություն նույն կերպ կարողենք քրիստոնեությունը անվանել խաչապաշտություն. Վորը բացառձակ սխալ կլինի.

Ըստ Պլինիոսի Զրադաշտը եղելա Քրիստոսից մինչեվ 6000 տարի առաջ Չնայած որ Քրիստոնյաների Ժամանակագրությամբ 6000 տարին մ.թ.ա անցնումա Ադամի թվականից ( Պարզվումա որ ոչ բոլորնեն ադամից ։) 
Միուսները նշումեն 20 25 մինչեվ իսկ 30 դար Քրիստոսից առաջ.
Իդեպ Ղեվոնդ Ալիշաննել ունի ես թիվը. 
Մեր պատմիչներնել ըստ Ալիշանի թվագրումեն մ.թ.ա 2000 տարի առաջ. Ըստ Սվիդասի տրոյական պատերազմից 500 տարի առաջ. 
Նշեմ որ ըստ Ալիշանի մեր պատմիչները ասումեն որ Զրադաշտը ծնվելե Ուրմիա քաղաում ու այս քաղաքի մասին գրելիս միշտ ավելցրել էն «Քաղաք Հայոց». Ու ասումեն որ կարողեր լինել ինչպես Հայ ենպեսել Պարսիկ կամ Մար. Իսկ Պարսիկները համարումեն ոչ միայն իրենց հայրենակից այլ իրենց աքեմենյան արքեունի ցեղից.


Ասեմ Որ ավեստա Հայերեն թարգմանվում է «Հավաստի բան»
Ասեմ որ Բոլորը անխտիր խոսովանումեն որ Զրադաշտականությունը մարդկության վրա ամենա մեծ ազդեցեւթյուն թողած ուսմունքնա. 
Զրադաշտնա առաջինը ասել որ՝
1.	Արարիչը մեկնա.
2.	Զրադաշտի 3 կանոնները աստվածապաշտ մարդու համար «Բարի Միտք, Բարի Ղոսք, Բարի Գործեր»
3.	Որ կա դժողք կա դրաղ ու կա քավարան
4.	Որ կգա Փրկիչ «Սոաշյանտ» 
5.	Որ կգա ժամանակ որ երկրի վրա կտիրի Բարու բացառձակ իշխանությունը, որ աստծո հրեշտակները կգան ու կկռվեն չարի դեմ ու բոլլոր մեռելները հարություն կառնեն ու կլինի մեծ դատաստանի օր.
6.	Որ կա ետմահյա դատաստան. Որ հոքու ետմահյա կայնքը կախվածա մարդու երկրային կյանքի գործերից.
7.	Արքելելա ցանկացաց տեսակի կենդանական զոհաբերությունները. Աստծուն զոհաբերելեն միայն բուսականություն. Ինչը որ չենք տեսնում ոչ հրեաների մոտ. Եվս մեկ անգամեմ շեշտում արգելելա զոհաբերությունները Քրիստոսից եթե ոչ հազարավոր տարիներ ապա գոնե հազար տարի առաջ. 



Զրադաշտը համարվումա մարդկության ԱՌԱՋԻՆ Մարգարեն ու վողջ քրիստոնյա ու ոչ քրիստոնյա գիտակից աշխարհը համարումա նրան առաջինը ով ասելե միաստվածության գաղափարը.
Ահուրա-Մազդան. Որմուզդ իսկ հայերեն Արամազդը որպես Հոգևոր ու մարմնական կյանքի  Արարիչ աստված.
Ամենամեծ տարբեությունը Քրիստոնեությունից ու յեբռյականույունից եղելա են որ Համարվելա որ Արամազից առաջ եղելա Անսահման Ժամանակը «ԶՐՎԱՆԸ»   Ու Բոլորնել գիտեն ու ինչքանով վոր եսեմ հիշում հենց ինքը Պլատոնը ասումա վոր Սոկրատը շատ խորնա ուսումնասրել Զրադաշտականությեուն. Ու Պլատոնականության հիմքում ելի հենց զրադաշտի փիլիսոփյություննա ընկած. Հենց են Պլատոնականությունը որի աշակերտնա իրան համարում Պատմահայր Խորենացին ասելով «Ես նոր Պլատոնի Աշակերտնեմ»
Իսկ մեր ժողովուրդը անգամ 20–րդ դարում դեռ պահումա Զրադաշտական ու մինչ զրադաշտական  հեթանոսական ավանդույթները.
Իսկ մեր եկեղեցականները սուս ո փուս իրանցովեն անում ամեն ինչ… Սկսած Վառթվառից տրնդեզով, բան չի մնացել որ նավասարդ նել դառնա Հայ Առաքելական Եկեղեցիու տոներից. Հանկարծ թող չթվա թե չեմ հարգում հայ եկեղեցին. Ես Հայեմ ու Հայ եկեղեցին կա որպես մի ճանապարհ որը ուղեկցումա  Հայ ազգին  դեպի աստվածայինը. Դեպի լույսը աստծո! Ու վերջի վերջո ցանկացաց ուսմունք որը կոչվածա որ ցույց տա մարդուն ճանապարհ դեպի աստված Ողջունելիա ու Աստվածային.  Ուղղակի եկեկք բացենք փակագծերը ու տարբենք մարկայինը աստվածայինից. Չանաչենք մեր արմատնները. Թողնենք մի կողմ են թյուր կարծիքը որ մինչ քրիտոնեությունը մեր նախկինները իրար միսեն կերել կամ նվիրել աստվածներին. Իսկ ինչ Վերաբերվումա ինքնասպանությանը եկեք չմոռանանք որ մեր օրերումել կան անմիտ մարդիք ու ոչթե հանուն աստծո կամ հանուն են վշտի որ որբեն տեսել իրենց ազը առանց հանգուցյալ թաքաորի. Այլ հանուն ինցչոր Կուռտի կամ Ջոն Բոնեմի իրանց կյանքին վեռչեն տվել.

Հրյաները ուղղակիորեն առտագրել էն Ավեստայից ու ելի շատ ու շատ աղբյուրներց հին Կտակարանը Իրենց ժողովրդի համար, Խառնելով իրենց ցեղի պատմության հետ…
Ասածներիցս Ոչմի բանը չի վերաբերվում նոր կտակարանին կամ Քրիսոսին. Ու թող հավատավոր մարդը հանկարծ չկասկածի իրա հավատքի վրա. Ուղղակի պատասխանումեմ իմ իսկ հարցին թե ինչի հիման վրայա գրվել Հին կտակարանը ու 
Ու որ կապ չունեն Քրիստոսի ուսմունքի հետ Մովսեսի կամ հրեաների պատմությունը որին հենց ինքը Քրիստոսը համարումա Հոր կողմից սատանայի որդին. Ու օվքեր չնդունեցին Քրիստոսին (թող չթվա թե հրեա ազգի դեմ ինչվոր բան ունեմ. Ուղղակի նոր Կտակարանից մեջբերում եմ անում.) (աստվածաշունչ ըստ Հովանու եթե չեմ սխալվում)

Հարգանքներով Նա…

----------

Varzor (13.06.2011)

----------


## Janita Hero

> _Հեթանոսությունը ես ընկալում եմ , որպես գեղեցկություն...ու կարծում եմ դա բավական է, որպեսզի  կողմնակից դառնալ Նրան...
> _


ցավում եմ բայց ոչ բավարար՝ հավիտենական ԿՅԱՆՔ ունենալու համար…… :Think:

----------


## Janita Hero

> Ասածներիցս Ոչմի բանը չի վերաբերվում նոր կտակարանին կամ Քրիսոսին. Ու թող հավատավոր մարդը հանկարծ չկասկածի իրա հավատքի վրա. Ուղղակի պատասխանումեմ իմ իսկ հարցին թե ինչի հիման վրայա գրվել Հին կտակարանը ու 
> Ու որ կապ չունեն Քրիստոսի ուսմունքի հետ Մովսեսի կամ հրեաների պատմությունը որին հենց ինքը Քրիստոսը համարումա Հոր կողմից սատանայի որդին. Ու օվքեր չնդունեցին Քրիստոսին (թող չթվա թե հրեա ազգի դեմ ինչվոր բան ունեմ. Ուղղակի նոր Կտակարանից մեջբերում եմ անում.) (աստվածաշունչ ըստ Հովանու եթե չեմ սխալվում)
> 
> Հարգանքներով Նա…


խնդրում եմ կոնկրետ հղում

----------


## Mogus

> խնդրում եմ կոնկրետ հղում


Ավետարան ըստ Յովհաննեսի Գլուխ Ը. շնացող կինը։ 44

----------


## may

Անձնական կարծիք.

Սիմվոլիկայի հիմքում հաճախ խաչ կամ խաչի թևեր են ընկած, ապացույց` գերմանական նացիստների խորհրդանիշը: Նացիստները քրիստոնեության հետ կապ չունեն, չէ? 

Եվ եթե չեմ սխալվում, առաջին քրիստոնյաները միմյանց ճանաչելու համար խաչակնքվել են, այսինքն գաղտնի այբուբեն են ունեցել: Ուրեմն այն գալիս է հենց առաջին դարից:

Հին Կտակարանի համար էլ մտածում եմ, որ դա զուտ մարդ-Աստված հարաբերության պատմություն է, որից ի դեպ արժի դասեր քաղել, և հրեաների փոխարեն կարող էր հայ ազգը լինել:  :Cool: 

Եվ մի հարց.
Արդյոք մենք խաչը պաշտում ենք? թե այն ընդունում ենք իբրև փրկության խորհրդանիշ?

----------


## Janita Hero

> Mogus-ի խոսքերից Նայել գրառումը
> Ասածներիցս Ոչմի բանը չի վերաբերվում նոր կտակարանին կամ Քրիսոսին. Ու թող հավատավոր մարդը հանկարծ չկասկածի իրա հավատքի վրա. Ուղղակի պատասխանումեմ իմ իսկ հարցին թե ինչի հիման վրայա գրվել Հին կտակարանը ու
> Ու որ կապ չունեն Քրիստոսի ուսմունքի հետ Մովսեսի կամ հրեաների պատմությունը որին հենց ինքը Քրիստոսը համարումա Հոր կողմից սատանայի որդին. Ու օվքեր չնդունեցին Քրիստոսին (թող չթվա թե հրեա ազգի դեմ ինչվոր բան ունեմ. Ուղղակի նոր Կտակարանից մեջբերում եմ անում.) (աստվածաշունչ ըստ Հովանու եթե չեմ սխալվում)


Հարգելի Մոգուս ձեր բերած մեջբերումն ամենևին կապ չունի ոչ Մովսեսի, ոչ առավել ևս Հիսուսի հետ: Դուք ավելի լավ է մի քիչ ուշադիր կարդաք ձեր նշած հատվածը ու խնդրանք, միայն այդ համարը չնայել, այլ կարդալ գլուխն ամբողջությամբ, ուր նաև ասվում ա «դուք Աբրահամի զավակները չեք, եթե լինեիք այդպես չէիք վարվի…» ապա նոր ձեր բերած մեջբերումն ա:

շնորհակալություն

----------


## Mogus

> Հարգելի Մոգուս ձեր բերած մեջբերումն ամենևին կապ չունի ոչ Մովսեսի, ոչ առավել ևս Հիսուսի հետ: Դուք ավելի լավ է մի քիչ ուշադիր կարդաք ձեր նշած հատվածը ու խնդրանք, միայն այդ համարը չնայել, այլ կարդալ գլուխն ամբողջությամբ, ուր նաև ասվում ա «դուք Աբրահամի զավակները չեք, եթե լինեիք այդպես չէիք վարվի…» ապա նոր ձեր բերած մեջբերումն ա:
> 
> շնորհակալություն


Իսկ իմ համար ընդանրապես տարբերություն չկա թե Դուք ինչեք հասկաում այդ Մի ամբողջ գլուխը կարդալով  :Smile:  հավատացեք ես կարդացել եմ հարգելի Janita Hero.  Դիմելով հավատացյալ հրեաներին  Յիսուս ասեց «դուք Աբրահամի զավակները չեք, եթե լինեիք այդպես չէիք վարվի…» 
Ինչեվե Չնդունեցին Քրիստոսին… 
Իսկ իմ ուշադրությունը խնդրումեմ հանգիստ թողեք… 
Եթե էտ վողջ գլուխը տենց հույժ ուշադիր զննելուց հետո ձեզ պարզ դարցավ վոր դա կապ չունի հրեաների ու Քրիստոսի հետ ավելիա լավա զնության համար մի ուրիշ բան գտնեք ասենք Բորխես կամ Մառկեսիզմի  :LOL:  մի այլ ներկայացուցիչի մտքեր փորձեք ուշադիր զննել.  :Wink:  
Իսկ եթե պարզվի որ գինու մրուրից ես վերջնականապես ցնդել եմ ու ամենինչ սխալ եմ հասկանում.  կամ ընդանրապես Քրիստոս նման բան չի ասել, միևնույնա դա ոչինչ չի փոխի ոչ ճշմարտության մեջ ոչ պատմության  ու ոչել Քրիստոսի Ուսմունքի.

----------


## Mogus

Ինչեք կառծում լավ չի լինի միքիչ սիրունացնենք ես Լուռջ ու կարեվոր բանավեճը  :Smile:  

Սևակ

«ԵՎ ԱՅՐ ՄԻ՝ ՄԱՇՏՈՑ ԱՆՈՒՆ...» 

Մենք կայինք նաև Նրանից առաջ, 
Եվ դարե՜ր առաջ: 

Մենք բռնությունից խույս էինք տալիս՝ 
Բեղուն դաշտերին գերադասելով լեռները քարոտ. 
Իսկ մեզ ոտնկոխ հետապնդողին դիտապաստ անում 
Եվ դրանով իսկ անուն ստանում՝ 
Կոչելով մեզ Հայկ: 

Մենք անշունչ քարը դարձնում էինք ձուկ, 
Ձուկ, 
Որ անջրդի լեռնալանջերի շիկացած հողից 
Իր փորը վառած՝ 
Կիսաբաց բերնով 
Երկնքից անջուր 
Գոնե անձրևի շիթ էր պահանջում: 

Լեռը ծակելով՝ 
Մենք նրա միջով ջուր էինք տանում 
Ու շռայլ բանում 
Մեր այգիների այրի արգանդին: 

Իսկ ամուլ կավին տալիս էինք մենք 
Ձևը վարսանդի 
Եւ կոչում կարաս, 
Որի մեջ հետո լողացնում էինք գարին մեր մաքուր, 
Եւ մկրտության այդ ջուրը դեղին 
հարբածությունից նույնիսկ առավել 
Զարմանք էր ազդում այն գոռոզներին, 
Որ մեզ այնուհետ 
Չէին հանդգնում կոչել «բարբարոս»: 

Մենք համառ ոսկուն ստիպում էինք նաև մայրանալ՝ 
Դառնալ դիցուհու արձան անթերի, 
Եւ այդ հլությունն անձնատուր ոսկու 
Անվանում էինք Մայր զգաստությանց՝ Մեծն Անահիտ: 

Մենք տալիս էինք անհատակ վիհին մի նոր խորություն, 
Երկնամուխ կիրճին՝ բարձրություն մի նոր 
Եւ... կոչում Գառնի... 

Մենք կայինք նաև Նրանից առաջ: 
Մեր արքաների և իշխաններ արածի վրա չարածը դրած՝ 
Նրանց գործն էինք դեռ շարունակում Լարերի վրա բամբ բամբիռների 
Եւ... դա անվանում Երգ Վիպասանաց... 

Արշակները մեր՝ 
Հայրենի հողին ոտքով շփվելով, 
Լոկ հպարտության խոսքերով էին շուրթերը բանում 
Եւ ըմբերանում տիրակալներին: 

Մուշեղները մեր՝ 
Օտար զորությանն ընդդիմանալիս 
Նրանց հարեմը գերի առնելով 
Ու ձեռք չտալով և ոչ մի կնոջ՝ 
Առնականության և վեհանձնության դաս էին տալիս, 
Այնպիսի մի դաս, 
Որ ոսոխն անգամ անգիր էր անում... 

Մենք կայինք նաև Նրանից առաջ: 

Մենք աստղերն էինք մեր աչքով զննում, 
Արփալույս էինք թելերով հինում, 
Տաճարից ելնում ու թատրոն գնում, 
Վայելում նաև հաճույքը վսեմ 
Մեր այն պարուհի-կաքավողների, 
Որոնց մարմինը նվագ էր լռած 
Եւ որոնք նաև «երգեին ճեռամբ»... 

Բ 

Մենք կայինք նաև Նրանից առաջ: 

Սակայն աշխարհի լայնքի վրայով 
Մի չտեսնված մրրիկ էր անցել: 

Հրեա մի գունատ՝ 
քշված իր երկրից, 
Օտարականի ու հյուրի տեսքով, 
Ինքն իրեն տարավ աշխարհից աշխարհ: 

Զորավոր էին աստվածները հին, 
Այնքան զորավոր, 
Որ անկեղծ էին ու չէին ստում: 

Իսկ խեղճ ու աղքատ այդ եբրայեցին 
Եկավ շաղ տալու խոստումներ օդում, 
Եկավ զինավառ գեղեցիկ ստով: 

Միամիտ էին աստվածները հին, 
Միամիտ այնքան, 
Որ ծարավն իրենց հագեցնում էին լոկ արյամբ զոհի 
Եւ իրենց քաղցը՝ նույն զոհի մսով: 

Իսկ եբրայեցին եկավ ասելու. 
«Այս է մարմինն իմ.առեք ու կերեք: 
Այս է արյունն իմ.ըմպեցեք սիրով»... 

Ուղղամիտ էին աստվածները հին, 
Ուղղամիտ էին՝ 
Պարզ դերձակի պես. 
Իրենց հավատի հանդերձը նրանք 
Միշտ ձևում էին ճիշտ կյանքի վրա: 

Իսկ եբրայեցին եկավ կարելու 
Մի համընդհանուր - կախարդիչ հանդերձ, 
Որով պիտի որ հավասարվեին 
Եւ վտիտ ու գեր, 
Եւ հաստ ու բարակ: 

ճշտախոս էին աստվածները հին, 
ճշտախոս էին՝ 
Երեխայի պես. 
Մարդկանց մարդ էին նրանք անվանում, 
Իսկ իրենց աստված: 

Իսկ եբրայեցին ասաց «Մարդ եմ ես» 
Եւ ... դարձավ աստված՝ 
«Մարդ եմ» ասելով... 

...Զորավոր էին աստվածները հին, 
Այնքան զորավոր, 
Որ անկեղծ էին ու չէին ստում: 
Իսկ պատմության մեջ կան ժամանակներ, 
Երբ ով չի ստում՝ պիտի կործանվի՜ ...

----------

Varzor (13.06.2011)

----------


## Ariadna

Հարգելի Մոգուս, հետարքրությամբ կարդացի բոլոր գրառումներդ։ Իրոք շատ հետաքրքիր էին, պետք է խոստովանեմ, որ ինձ համար ահագին նոր և հետաքրքիր ինֆորմացիա կար։ Կարծում եմ, լինելով քրիստոնյա, չպետք է ուրանանք մեր հին աստվածներին, այլ ընդունենք նրանց որպես մեր պատմության և մշակույթի անքակտելի մաս։ Մեկ անգամ ևս շնորհակալ եմ հետաքրքիր նյութ տրամադրելու համար :Smile:

----------

Varzor (13.06.2011)

----------


## Monk

> Նախ մի սուբյեկտիվ կառցիք վորոշ փաստերով.
> Ըստ վորոշ փաստերի հայտնի է որ Խաչը չի եղել որպես Սուրբ խորհրդանիշ վաղ քրիստոնյաների մոտ.Եվ չի գտել իր ուրույն տեղը սուրբ ատրիբուտների այնպիսի ցուցակում ինչպիսին կազմել է եկեղեցու հայր Սուրբ Կլիմենտը 
> (Св. Клементий). Այլ լռիվ հակառակը (Պողոս առաքյալ,Կոչ Հրյաներին 12։2; Lat. Epistula ad Hebraeos), եվ Gospel of Barnabas 12:3. 
> Եվ միայն 4–րդ դարում կոնստատին կայսրի տեսիլքից հետո նրա իսկ պնդումնորվ սրբացվեց.
> Իսկ հիմա անհերքելի փաստեր. 
> Էն որ խաչը պաշտելիա եղել մինչ քրիստոնեությունը ու ինչպես փիլիսոփայության առումով նենցել սիմվոլիկայի առումով համարյա վոչմի նոր բան չասեց քրիստոնեությունը. Ու անքամ խաչը ժառանգեց ուրշ կրոններից.
> Պեղումների արդյունքում գտնվելեն մինչքրիստոնեական խաչեր բազմաթիվ երկրներում.
> Որոնցիցեն Մեր հայաստանը, Հնդկաստան, Սիրյա երփեմնի Բաբելոն. Պարսկաստան. Եգիպտոս. Անքամ Ամերիկաում եվ այլն…


Նախ Ձեր սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքի վրա հիմնված փաստերի մասին. Ս. Կլեմենտը հայերեն Կղեմեսն է, բայց որ մեկին ի նկատի ունեք? Կղեմես Ալեքսանդրացուն, Կղեմես Հռոմեացուն, թե մեկ ուրիշի? Եւ կոնկրետ որ գործում են թվարկված այդ սուրբ ատրիբուտները? Այս հարցերը հստակեցնենք, որպեսզի ավելի ճշգրիտ լինի հարցի պարզաբանումը: Gospel of Barnabas-ի կամ ավելի ճիշտ` Բառնաբբասի նամակի պարագան հանենք, ես անգամ անիմաստ եմ գտնում նայել այդ հատվածը, որպեսզի պարզեմ, թե կոնկրետ որ դրվագի մասին է խոսքը: Պատճառը շատ պարզ է. այդ գործը գրված է Պողոս առաքյալի գործակից Բառնաբբասի անունով, բայց վաղուց արդեն ապացուցված է, որ այն կեղծ է և գրվել է ուշ շրջանում ու վերագրվել Բառնաբբասին: Այլ խոսքով ասած` այն պարականոն գործ է, ապոկրիֆ: Իսկ Պողոս առաքյալի` Եբրայեցիներին ուղղված թղթի Ձեր նշած կոնկրետ հատվածը հետևյալն է. <Նայենք Հիսուսին` հավատի զորագլխին, այն կատարելագործողին, որն իր առաջ դրված ուրախության համար հանձն առավ խաչը, արհամարհեց ամոթը և նստեց Աստծու աթոռի աջ կողմում>: Կներեք, Մոգուս ջան, բայց ինչ կապ այս հատվածը Ձեր ասածի հետ? Բացառությամբ այն բանի, որ պարունակում է խաչ բառը: Ինչ վերաբերում է Կոստանդիանոս կայսեր տեսիլքին. այդ տեսիլքի համաձայն Կոստանդիանոս Մեծը Միլվիայի կամրջի մոտ ճակատամարտից առաջ տեսիլք է տեսնում, համաձայն որի երևում է Խաչի նշանը ու պատգամ. <Սրանով կհաղթես>: Հաջորդ օրը Կոստանդիանոսի բանակը ճակատամարտի մեջ է մտնում դրոշներով, որոնց վրա պատկերված էր Խաչի նշանը, և հաղթանակ է տանում: Այդ իրադարձություններից հետո Կոստանդիանոսը 313թ. Միլանյան էդիկտով քրիստոնեությունը հռչակում է թույլատրելի կրոն Հռոմեական կայսրության մյուս կրոններին հավասար: Բայց նախքան այդ ամենը քրիստոնյաներն արդեն երեք դար ամենադաժան ձևերով հալածվում էին կայսրության մեջ և ստիպված էին գաղտնի պայմաններում իրականացնել իրենց պաշտամունքային կարգերը: Այն, որ Կոստանդիանոսից առաջ արդեն քրիստոնյաների համար սրբազան խորհրդանիշ էր խաչը, շատ օրինակներ բերելու կարիք չկա. բավական է տեսնել միայն Հռոմի կատակոմբաներում (ուր գաղտնի հավաքվում էին քրիստոնյաները) պահպանված խաչի նշանները: Իսկ  Կոստանդիանոսի զինվորների խաչազարդ դրոշներից  եկեղեցական ծեսի մեջ է մտել խաչվառը. հավանաբար սա է շփոթության պատճառ դարձել Ձեզ համար կամ այն աղբյուրի, որտեղից քաղել եք այդ ինֆորմացիան: Խաչվառը ամեն կիրակի կարող եք տեսնել Ս. Պատարագի ժամանակ, երբ եկեղեցականների թափորը Խորանից իջնում և պտտվում է ժողովրդի մեջ. առջևից տարվող խաչազարդ դրոշն է, որի վրա կարող են պատկերված լինել նաև Աստվածամոր, Հարության, Խաչելության կամ այլ պատկերներ:
 Անցնենք առաջ. Մոգուս ջան, ոչ մեկ չի էլ պնդում, որ խաչի ձևը քրիստոնեության գյուտը կամ մենաշնորհն է: Եթե քրիստոնեության խորհրդանիշը լիներ, ասենք, շրջանի կամ եռանկյան տեսքով, էլի կարելի կլիներ բազմաթիվ նմանօրինակ զարդեր, սիմվոլներ ու պաշտամունքային ատրիբուտներ հայտնաբերել նախաքրիստոնեական շրջանից: Կարող ենք այդքան հեռուները չընկնել. խաչը Քրիստոսից առաջ էլ ահագին ժամանակ Հռոմեական կայսրության մեջ արդեն հայտնի էր իբրև մահապատժի գործիք, որի վրա մահապատժի էին ենթարկվում հիմնականում ստրուկները, քանի որ այն համարվում էր մահապատժի անարգ միջոց. Հռոմի քաղաքացիներին չէին խաչում: Քրիստոնյաները կարիք չունեին ընկնել դարերի խորքը, պարզել, թե Ասորեստանում, Հնդկաստանում կամ էլ Ամերիկայում (որի գոյության մասին թերևս դժվար էլ թե իմանային) հորիզոնական և ուղղահայց գծերի խաչաձևումն ինչ սրբազան իմաստներ է պարունակել, որ մի հատ էլ որոշեին այն դարձնել կամ չդարձնել իրենց կրոնի խորհրդանիշը: Կա որոշակի իրողություն. Հիսուս Քրիստոսին խաչել են: Ու վերջ. սա է քրիստոնյաների ելակետը: Իսկ այ թե ոնց է պատահում, որ կրոնի հիմնադրի ու առանցքային դեմքի մահապատժի գործիքը վեր է ածվում տվյալ կրոնի խորհրդանիշի ու պաշտամունքային արժեքի, սա արդեն այլ հարց է: Այստեղ ավելի լավ կլինի մի քիչ ավելի խորամուխ լինել տվյալ երևույթի բովանդակության մեջ` նախքան վստահությամբ պնդելը, որ սիմվոլիկայի, փիլիսոփայության կամ ուրիշ առումներով նոր բան ասում է կամ յուրահատկություն ունի, թե ոչ? Կարող եք ինձ ցույց տալ որևէ կրոն, որտեղ Աստված Իր ստեղծած մարդու փրկության համար վճարում է նրա մեղքի վարձը Իր Միածին Որդու Խաչելությամբ, որով Խաչը դառնում է Աստծո անսահման սիրո և փրկության ճանապարհի խորհրդանիշը? Գիտեք ուրիշ որևէ կրոն, որ ունի Խաչյալ Աստծո գաղափարը? Իսկ այն, որ քրիստոնյաների համար խաչն իր սրբազան արժեքն ուներ ի սկզբանե, արտացոլված է հենց Սուրբ Գրքում, այն էլ Նոր Կտակարանի վաղագույն գրվածքներից Պողոս առաքյալի նամակներում: Բերում եմ մեկ օրինակ. <Քավ լիցի, որ ես պարծենամ այլ բանով, քան միայն մեր Տեր Հիսուս Քրիստոսի խաչով, որով աշխարհը խաչված է ինձ համար, ես էլ` աշխարհի համար> (Գաղատ. 6.14):

Հ.Գ. Հարգելի Մոգուս, կներեք, բայց Ձեր գրառման շարունակությանը կանդրադառնամ ավելի ուշ: Պարզապես այնքան շատ գործ կա անելու, որ կամ ժամանակ չեմ ունենում ֆորում մտնելու, կամ էլ մտնելուց այնքան հոգնած եմ լինում, որ երկար գրառումներ անելը դժվարանում է:  :Blush:  Բայց անպայման կանդրադառնամ: :Smile:

----------

Freeman (26.07.2010)

----------


## Mogus

> Կարող է Ձեր ընկերը հիմնավորել, որ Ս. Սարգիսը հեթանոսների հողմերի աստվածն է? Թող կոնկրետ նշի Ս. Սարգսի մասին իր ինֆորմացիայի աղբյուրը:


Հարգելի Мonk նախ նշեմ իմ ինֆորմացիայի աղբյուրը:
*Մ. Աբեղյան Երկեր.  Ա հատոր. 341 էջ.* 

Եթե չեք զլանում կարդացեք ժողովուրդ ջան. Ու կիմանաք թե ովա Սուրբ Սարգիսը ու Որտեղիցեն Գալիս մեր էսորվա պատկերացումները Սուրբ Սարգիսի մասին. 

Իսկ ես մեջ բերեմ միայն վերջաբանը. 

*"ՀԻն հեթանոսականն ուրեմն դարձյալ քրիստոնեականի է վերածված, բայց այդ քրիստոնեականն իսկապես անունով է միայն քրիստոնեական, էությամ նույն հին հեթանոսականն է։"* 
Աբեղյանը Ս. Սարգիսի մասին.

Իսկ թե հետո ինչ վարքեր են գրվել հանուն  Ս. Սարգսին Քրիստոնեա կամ Քրիստոնյա Տառապյալ դարձնելու այ դա արդեն չգիտեմ. 
Ինչպես նայեվ չգիտեմ թե ինչ եկեղեցական օրացույցներ են գրվել կոչված վերափոխոլու  սիրո Աստվածուհու Վարդավառ տոնը Քրիստոսի պայծառակերպություն, 
կամ Հեթանոսական Տիր աստծուն նվիրված Տրնդեզը դարձնելու Քրիստոնեական Տիառնընդառաջ  :Smile:  
Հարգելի Monk կառծումեմ ոչմի հակաքրիստոնեական բան չեք անի եթե համաձայնվեք ինձ հետ, որ Վարդավառը քրիստոսի հետ ընդանրապես կապ չունի....
Կամ կրակի վրայով թռչելը տիրոջը մեզ ընդառաչ չի բերի...
Այ ես կեղծիքներնը ու էս ոլոր մոլոր ստերնեն ոլորեցնում ժողովրդին, ու էսա պատճառը որ եսոր մեր եկեղեցին ձեռքերը ծալած հետեվումա թե ոնցեն օտարածին Աղանդները ողողում հայաստանը. Ու սրա մեջ իրանց մեղավորությունը ունեն մեր են քրիստոնյա նախնիք ովքեր սուտ ու մուտ բաներեն հորինել, կոչված հեռացնելու ազգին իր արմատներից. այ որ մթի մեջ չլիներ ազգը որ իմանար իր արմատները որ իմանար թե ինչնա իրանը ու ինչը օտարածին եսօր չեր դառնա յեհովական կամ ավետարանչական... ու եկեղեցի գնալով չեին ասի 

"ես եկեղեցի եմ գնում բայց տերտերների չեմ հավատում գոռձա անումեն ելի" 
Չնայած որ ամենինչ իր տեղում թողնեին ազգը կսկսեր մտածել, իսկ դրա արդյունքում շատ ու շատ հարցեր առաջ կգային :Smile:  ու ամենինչ նենց չեր գնա ոնց որ պետքա  :Smile: 
Ու չեին կարող թալանել ասենք առտաշատ քաղաքի մուտքի մոտ Տիգրան մեծի կողմից կանգնացված, ի նշան հունաստանի դեմ տարած հաղթության, հունաստանից Բերվաժ Ոսկե Կուռքերը ու չեին բաժանվի ախկատների  :LOL:  ու եկեղեցու միջեվ: Տեսնես ինչ տոկոսային հարաբերությամբ են բաժանել  :Wink: 
Եսոր ել ենք տեսնեում թե ոնցեք վերաբերվում ախկատներին  :Smile: 
Կամ ոնց եղավ որ չարգելվեց մատաղը???
Շատ պառզ ու հասարակ. Եկեղեցու հայրերից մեկը մաս մաս արեց մատաղ արված կենդանու միսը. Հարգելի Monk դուիք կիմանաք թե ով ես չեմ ուզում անուններ նշել.
Մսի մի մասը պիտի տան եկեղոցուն մյուս մասը ախքատներին ու տենց շարունակ  :Wink:  Նշելով կոնկրետ մասի որ հատվածը ում պիտի տան.Որ հանկառծ Կռիվ չանեն  :Smile:  ու անախոժություններ չլինեն.
ետ ոնցա լինում որ ամենինչ եկեղեցու ու ախքատների մեչա կիսվում??  :Smile: 
ՈՒ տեսնես ես դեպքում ախքատներին մսի ինչ բաժին փայ ընկավ???

եկեք Խորենացու Ողբի հոգևորականությաը վերաբրվող հատվածը հիշենք... ինչքանով ակտուալ չի էսօր?

Չեմ առարկում մեր օրերումել դեռ կան իսկապես Հավատավոր  հոքեվորականներ, Փառք Աստծուն, կան ու ես Ճանաչումեմ ոմանց.

Բայց միթե Սուրբ Մարդը Կստի իր իսկ ազգին Տրնդեզը դարձնելով Տյարընդառաջ???
Կապելով կամ Քրիստոսի կամ նոյի հետ.
Միթե Քրիստոս Իրանց ստելա սովորացրել??




> բայց ընկերդ, Ձայնալար, մեղմ ասած, աչքակապություն է անում


Այ աչքակապությունը սայա հարգելի ars83 ջան. 

Տիառնընդառաջ!!!  :LOL:  այ քեզ անտաղանդ  Տրանսլիտ.  :Smile: 
Տեսնես ովա արել? հաստատ քերականական հայերենի իմացությամբ անգամ ինձնիցա ախքատ եղել  :Wink: 




> Իսկ դուալիզմի խնդիր չկա: Եթե Ծննդոցում կարդաք արաչության պատմությունը, կտեսնեք, որ արաչության վեց փուլերից յուրաքնչյուրի վերջում ասվում է հետևյալ արտահայտությունը. <Եւ Աստված տեսավ, որ բարի է>: Այս նախադասության նպատակաը ոչ թե ցույց տալն է, թե Աստված չգիտեր իր ստեղծածից ինչ դուրս կգա և միայն ստեղծել վերջացնելուց հետո տեսավ, որ բարի է: Նպատակն է ցույց տալ, որ ի սկզբանե արաչության մեջ չար ոչինչ չի ստեղծվել Աստծո կողմից:





> Այստեղ ավելի լավ կլինի մի քիչ ավելի խորամուխ լինել տվյալ երևույթի բովանդակության մեջ` նախքան վստահությամբ պնդելը, որ սիմվոլիկայի, փիլիսոփայության կամ ուրիշ առումներով նոր բան ասում է կամ յուրահատկություն ունի, թե ոչ? Կարող եք ինձ ցույց տալ որևէ կրոն, որտեղ Աստված Իր ստեղծած մարդու փրկության համար վճարում է նրա մեղքի վարձը Իր Միածին Որդու Խաչելությամբ, որով Խաչը դառնում է Աստծո անսահման սիրո և փրկության ճանապարհի խորհրդանիշը? Գիտեք ուրիշ որևէ կրոն, որ ունի Խաչյալ Աստծո գաղափարը?


Հարգելի Monk իրոք չեմ կարող մատնանշել մի կրոն որը անվանումա Աստծուն չարաստեղծ, Չարի ստեղծումը ու գոյությունը վերագրելով Տեր Աստծոուն հետո ասումա թե Իր միածին որդուն զոհաբերեց որ փրկի իր սետեղծած մարդկությանը իր ստեղծած չարից.  

*Ես եմ‚ որ հաստատեցի լոյսը եւ ստեղծեցի խաւարը‚ ես եմ‚ որ խաղաղութիւն եմ անում եւ հաստատում չարը‚ ես եմ Տէր Աստուածը‚ որ կատարում եմ այս ամէնը։ 
Եսայի 45:7* 

Ու անգամ անընդունելի եմ համարում նման մոտեցումը. ու չեմ կարողանում հասկանալ ինչպես կարողեր ամմենաբարի ու անսահման սիրով լի  աստված ստեղծել չարը որը կտիրի իր իսկ ստեղծած Մարդկությանը, դրթելով մեխգաործության, ՈՒ դրանից հետո կզոհբերի իր միածին Որդուն, 
Ամենաբարի Աստված Չի ստեղծել չար ոչ մի բան!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*Հարգելի Ֆորումցիներ ոնցեք Կառծում Աստվածա ստեղծել չարը?????
Ոնց կարելիա Ամենա Բարի ու Անսահման սիրով լի Աստծուն վերագրել չարի ստեղծումը???
*

----------


## ars83

> *Հարգելի Ֆորումցիներ ոնցեք Կառծում Աստվածա ստեղծել չարը?????
> Ոնց կարելիա Ամենա Բարի ու Անսահման սիրով լի Աստծուն վերագրել չարի ստեղծումը???
> *


Ոչ, չի ստեղծել։
Մեջբերում «Մեղայ Աստուծոյ» գրքից (Ս․ Էջմիածին, 2001, էջ 9)․
_Չարը, ըստ Քրիստոնեական Եկեղեցու ուսմունքի, բնություն չունի, էություն չէ, ուստի և չի ստեղծված Աստծուց, Ով արարիչն է ամեն գոյության։ Չարն առաջանում է որպես հետևանք ազատ կամքի ընտրության, այսինքն՝ այն ազատ կամքի դրսևորում է։ Չարը բարու բացակայությունն է, ինչպես որ խավարը՝ լույսի։ Իսկ այն ամենն, ինչ ունի բնություն, այսինքն՝ Աստծո ստեղծածն է, բարի է, ինչպես բարի է նրանց ստեղծիչը՝ Աստված։ Այս մասին տե՛ս, օրինակ, Եզնիկ Կողբացի, Եղծ աղանդոց, Երևան, 1994, էջ 30-42։
_

http://araratian-tem.am/media/Mexxa%20Astuco.pdf

----------


## ars83

> *Ես եմ‚ որ հաստատեցի լոյսը եւ ստեղծեցի խաւարը‚ ես եմ‚ որ խաղաղութիւն եմ անում եւ հաստատում չարը‚ ես եմ Տէր Աստուածը‚ որ կատարում եմ այս ամէնը։ Եսայի 45:7*


Մեջբերված խոսքում, իմ կարծիքով, «չարը» նշանակում է չարիք՝ պատիժ, դժբախտություն իմաստով, այլ ոչ բարու բացակայություն (անգամ պատիժն ունի ուղղման բարի նպատակ, օրինակ, երբ ծնողը պատժում է երեխային)։

Համեմատության համար․

Ռուսերեն՝ _Я образую свет и творю тьму, делаю мир и произвожу бедствия; Я, Господь, делаю все это._ (Синодальный перевод Библии, Ис. 45:7) [գործածված է бедствие այլ ոչ зло բառը]

Անգլերեն՝ _I form light and create darkness, I make well-being and create calamity, I am the LORD, who does all these things._ (English Standard Version of the Bible, Is. 45:7) [գործածված է calamity այլ ոչ evil բառը]

Ֆրանսերեն՝ _J'ai formé la lumière et créé les ténèbres, je donne le bonheur et je crée le malheur. Oui, c'est moi, l'Eternel, qui fais toutes ces choses._ (La Bible du Semeur, Es. 45:7) [գործածված է malheur այլ ոչ mal բառը]

Դա հաստատում է նաև Աստվածաշնչի արևմտահայերեն թարգմանությունը․
_
Լոյսը ձեւակերպողը եւ խաւարը ստեղծողը, բարօրութիւն տուողն ու ձախորդութիւնը ստեղծողը, այս բոլոր բաները ընողը ե՛ս եմ՝ Տե՛րը։
_

----------


## Mogus

Հարգելի Monk էտպեսել ժամանակ չգտաք?

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> Հարգելի Monk էտպեսել ժամանակ չգտաք?


Հին սովորություն է ,երբ ցանկություն չկա պատասխանելու համեստաբար հենվում են ժամանակի բացակայության վրա:
Կարող եմ ասել որպես լուրջ Մեղապարտ Ս.Սարգիսը հին հայկանա արևապաշտա կան դից է և նրան հնարավոր չէր անտեսել:

----------


## Monk

> Հարգելի Monk էտպեսել ժամանակ չգտաք?


Հարգելի Mogus, ներողություն եմ խնդրում ուշացնելու համար պատասխանս: Պատճառներ չեմ նշում, որպեսզի ինքնաարդարացման տպավորություն չստեղծվի: Կանդրադառնամ շուտով:  :Smile: 



> Հին սովորություն է ,երբ ցանկություն չկա պատասխանելու համեստաբար հենվում են ժամանակի բացակայության վրա:
> Կարող եմ ասել որպես լուրջ Մեղապարտ Ս.Սարգիսը հին հայկանա արևապաշտա կան դից է և նրան հնարավոր չէր անտեսել:


Մեղապարտ ջան, հին սովորությունների քաջատեղյակ մարդ ես, չեմ համարձակվում վիճել հետդ: :Wink:

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> Հարգելի Mogus, ներողություն եմ խնդրում ուշացնելու համար պատասխանս: Պատճառներ չեմ նշում, որպեսզի ինքնաարդարացման տպավորություն չստեղծվի: Կանդրադառնամ շուտով: 
> 
> Մեղապարտ ջան, հին սովորությունների քաջատեղյակ մարդ ես, չեմ համարձակվում վիճել հետդ:


Համոզված եմ որ  հարգելի Մոնկը նկատի ուներ բանավիճելը :Smile: Արարչին և նրա կատա րածը չի կարող դիտվել հին սովորություն իմ կարծիքով :Իսկ վիճաբանության մեջ ծնվում է ճշմարտություն:

----------


## Mogus

*Պատմական արդարություն 
Գրել է Լուսանցք    
24-08-2007 

Պատմական արդարություն – 1


Ովքե՞ր եւ ինչու՞ են դատի տալիս քրիստոնեությանը


Լուսանցք»-ը տարբեր առիթներով անդրադարձել է հեթանոսություն-քրիստոնեություն առնչություններին՝ համադրելի ու հակադրելի երեւույթներին: Այժմ էլ կանդրադառնանք քրիստոնեության՝ հանրային կյանքում ու կրթական համակարգում գործունեություն ծավալելու եւ հարակից խնդիրներին, որոնցից զրկված է հայ հեթանոսական համայնքը Հայաստանում:

Բայց, նախեւառաջ, հրապարակենք հետագա ծավալումներով հարուստ մի երեւույթ, որը զանգվածներին հասկանալիորեն հասու չի եղել, բայց իրողություն է այլեւս...

Խոսքը քրիստոնեության հանդեպ մեղադրանքի ու հնարավոր դատավարության մասին է:*

Ինչպես մեր, այնպես էլ համաշխարհային պատմությունից հանրահայտ է, որ 301թ. քրիստոնեությունը որպես պետական կրոն առաջինն ընդունած Հայաստան երկիրը կրել է անդառնալի կորուստներ՝ հոգեւոր-հավատքային, պատմա-մշակութային, գիտա-կրթական, կացութաձեւային, ազգային ու պետական անվտանգության, գաղափարախոսության, քաղաքականության ու այլ տեսանկյուններից: Համաշխարհային պատմության մեջ ամրագրված «խաչակրաց արշավանքներ»-ը սարսափելի ավերածությունների ու հարյուր հազարավոր մարդկային զոհերի պատճառ են դարձել: Սակայն, այն ավերը, որը կատարվել է ամենուր, որեւէ կերպ չի համեմատվում պատմական Հայաստանում կատարված հատկապես հոգեւոր-հավատամքային ու պատմա-մշակութային եղեռնի հետ, որն իրականացվել է խառնազգ (ու ծագմամբ հայության հետ որեւէ կապ չունեցող) Գրիգոր լուսավորչի (ում շատերն էլ խավարիչ են համարում) գլխավորությամբ:

Քրիստոնեությունը «մտել» է նաեւ Հռոմ, Հունաստան, սակայն հռոմեական ու հունական տաճարներն ու պատմությունը չեն ավերվել ու ոչնչացվել, մահմեդականությունը նույնպես չի կործանել պարսկական կամ եգիպտական հնագույն մշակույթը: Իսկ ինչու՞ է կործանվել հայկականը...… 

Տասնյակ պատմիչներ են արձանագրել քրիստոնեության մուտքն ու բարբարոսությունները Հայաստանում, հետագայում էլ է հանգամանալից վերլուծվել այդ պատմա-քաղաքական ու մշակութա-հավատքային ջարդը: Հատկապես հայտնի պատմիչ Ագաթանգեղոսի նկարագրությամբ, թե ինչպես են քանդվում տաճարներն ու ինչպիսի ատելությամբ է ոչնչացվում մեր պատմությունը, քրմական հազարավոր տարիներ շարունակաբար գրված մատյանները, հասկանալի է դառնում, որ քրիստոնեությունը Հայաստան է մտել ատելությամբ ու բռնությամբ, մահ ու ավեր սփռելով, որն ակնհայտ ՑԵՂԱՍՊԱՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ է՝ իրականացված ինչպես հոգեւոր, այնպես էլ ֆիզիկական իմաստով: Նման բան կաներ միայն հայ ազգի ոխերիմ թշնամին, ուստի հասկանալի է քրիստոնյաների համար սուրբ համարված Գրիգորին շատերի կողմից խավարիչ հայտարարելու պատճառը, քանզի նա անձամբ է ղեկավարել այդ բարբարոսական ավերիչ գործողությունները...… 

Այս թեման, սակայն, հասկանալի պատճառներով, դարեր շարունակ ագելանքի տակ էր եւ է, նույնիսկ հիմա, երբ եվրաարժեքային ազատություններն ու ազատախոսությունը խեղդում են մեզ: Անկեղծ լինելու համար ասենք, որ արդեն եկեղեցականներն հենց իրենք սկսել են բարձրաձայնել, որ քրիստոնեական հին եկեղեցիները կառուցված են հեթանոսական տաճարների հիմքերին (քանզի մեր նախնիները տաճարներ կառուցելիս հաշվի են առել որոշակի տարածքներում բնական-էներգետիկական դրական դաշտի ազդեցությունը), որ քրիստոնեական ներկայիս հիմնական տոներն ու ծեսերը դարձյալ փոխառնված (մեր աստվածների փոխարեն այլոց ուղղված) են հեթանոսականից: Նաեւ արդար լինելու համար ավելացնենք, որ եկեղեցին ժամանակին այդ զիջումներին տառացիորեն ստիպված է գնացել, քանզի ազգը դրանք միշտ իր մեջ տոնել ու կրել է որպես հեթանոսական երեւույթներ: Հիմա՝ ինչու՞ պատմության այս շրջանը նորովի չի վերհանվում՝ պատմական արդարությունը վերականգնելու նկատառումով: Այն, որ փոքր-ինչ անվախ եկեղեցականները բարձրաձայնելուց զատ որոշակի այլ քայլերի չեն դիմի, հասկանալի է: Բայց ինչու՞ տեղից չեն շարժվում պատմաբանները, աստվածաբաններն ու քաղաքագետները... մի խոսքով ազգի շահերից առանց քուն ու դադարի խոսացողները: Չէ՞ որ հենց ազգի շահն է, որ նախեւառաջ պահանջում է այդ ճշմարտությունը՝ ինչն ինչպես եղավ-ի, ինչու եղավ-ի ու այդ ինչու-ի սխալները չկրկնելու ճշմարտությունը: Ոչ ոք չի բարձրաձայնում՝ որպես կանոն: Բայց բնությունում յուրաքանչյուր կանոն ունի իր բացառությունը կամ ինչպես գիտականորեն է ասվում՝ բացասման բացասումը: Խոսքն այս պարագայում հայ արիներին է վերաբերում, ովքեր բարձրաձայնելուց ու հիմնավորելուց զատ նաեւ որոշակի քայլեր են առաջարկում: Օրինակ՝ ինչպես վերը նշեցինք, դատի տալ քրիստոնեությանը՝ «թացն ու չորը միմյանցից զատելու» նկատառումով:

Ամեն դեպքում, մինչեւ դատական հայցին անցնելը, մեջբերենք Ագաթանգեղոսի «Հայոց պատմություն»-ից հատվածներ, որպեսզի ներկայիս եկեղեցականները մեղքի բարդույթից ազատ լինեն ու չվախենան ճշմարտության բեռի տակ մնալուց: «...Այնուհետեւ թագավորի ու իշխանների հետ, նախարարներով ու զորքով հանդերձ, (Գրիգորը) հավանության խորհուրդ առավ ընդհանուրի խաղաղության համար՝ գայթակղությունը քանդելու, կործանելու եւ մեջտեղից վերացնելու ու ջնջելու նպատակով, որ այլեւս ոչ ոքի արգելք ու խոչընդոտ չլինի եւ չխանգարի վերին ազատությանը հասնելու: Որպեսզի ամենքը քաջալերված հասնեն բարիքների կատարմանը, երանելի Պողոսի նշանակած նպատակին, թե «միասին հասնենք Քրիստոսի հասակի չափին», որի ազատությունը երկնքում է, որտեղ սպասում են մեծ Աստծու փրկչին եւ (կունենանք) պարծանքը խաչի վրա եւ գովությունը ի փառս Աստծու: Ապա թագավորը իսկույն տիրաբար հրաման տվեց, ամենքի հավանությամբ, գործը երանելի Գրիգորի ձեռքը հանձնելու, որպեսզի նախկին հայրենի, հնամենի եւ նախնիների ու իր կողմից Աստված անվանված չաստվածները անհիշատակ դարձնի», մեջտեղից ջնջի: Ապա ինքն իսկ թագավորը, ամբողջ զորքով հանդերձ, Վաղարշապատ քաղաքից շարժվեց դեպի Արտաշատ քաղաքը, ավերելու այնտեղ Անահիտ դիցուհու բագինը եւ այն, որ Երազամույն կոչված տեղերում էր գտնվում: Նախ ճանապարհին հանդիպեցին քրմական գիտության դպիր, Որմզդի գրչի Դիվան կոչված, երազացույց, երազահան պաշտամունքի Տիր աստծու իմաստության ուսման մեհյանը եւ ամենից առաջ սկսեցին այն քանդել, այրել, ավերել (ընդգծումը խմբ.)... Դրանից հետո իսկույն ելան սահմանակից Եկեղյաց գավառը, եւ այնտեղ երեւացին դեւերը հայոց թագավորների մեծ եւ բուն մեհյաններում, պաշտամունքի վայրերում, Երեզ ավանի Անահիտի մեհյանում, ուր դեւերը վահանավոր զորքի նմանությամբ հավաքված մարտնչում էին եւ մեծագոչ աղաղակով լեռները թնդացնում: Նրանք փախստական դարձան, եւ նրանց փախչելու ժամանակ բարձրաբերձ պարիսպները կործանվեցին, հարթվեցին: Դարձի եկած զորքերով այնտեղ հասածները, սուրբ Գրիգորը թագավորելով հանդերձ, փշրեցին Անահիտ դիցուհու ոսկի արձանը, ամբողջ վայրը քանդեցին, փչացրին, ոսկի ու արծաթը ավարի տվին: Այնտեղից Գայլ գետի վրայով այն կողմ անցան ու քանդեցին Արամազդի դստեր՝ Նանեի մեհյանը Թիլ ավանում: Երկու մեհյանների գանձերը ավարելով՝ Աստծո սուրբ եկեղեցու ծառայությանը նվեր թողեցին տեղերով հանդերձ»... 

Վերադառնանք հայ արիների դիրքորոշմանը: Նրանք դեռ նախորդ տարի ՀՀ ղեկավարներին ու գլխավոր դատախազին գրավոր դիմել են՝ դատավարություն անցկացնելու համար, նշելով որ Գրիգորի «անունը պիտի դրվեր Աթաթուրքի ու այլ ցեղասպանների անիծյալ շարքում»: Այդ փաստաթղթում ասվում է, որ. «ԱրԷգԱկի (Արական-Է(Ի)գական Ակունքի) Արարչական Լույսը փոխվեց Լուսնի (լույս-սին, սին-լույս) արտացոլանք-լույսով, եւ մենք դարձանք «(սին)-լուսավորչական», այստեղից էլ Հայոց Ճակատագրի անիվը սկսեց թարս պտտվել՝ Լույսից դեպի Խավար, Արեւապաշտությունից՝ Լուսնապաշտություն»: Հայ արիները հայտնում են, որ մի առիթով հույն զբոսաշրջիկները, ովքեր Գառնո տաճար էին այցելել, զարմացան, թե՝ «հայերն ինչպես են սուրբ համարում մի մարդու, որն անխնա, գուցե նաեւ միտումնավոր ոչնչացրել է իրենց հիշողությունը, սկիզբը...»: 

«Իսկ հայ եկեղեցին սա չգիտի՞, 130-ից ավելի կաթողիկոսներից գոնե մեկի խիղճը չտանջե՞ց իրեն, գոնե որեւէ եկեղեցական սպասավորի խիղճը իր մեջ էլ չխոսե՞ց... ազգությամբ լեհ Հռոմի պապը ներողություն հայցեց կաթոլիկների գործած բոլոր մեղքերի համար... մերոնք քարի պես լուռ են», - զայրացած նկատում են հայ արիները: 
Հենվելով բազմաթիվ ուսումնասիրություններին ու իրողություններին՝ նրանք ՀՀ գլխավոր դատախազին են դիմել (ի դեպ, առայժմ անպատասխան)՝ քրեական գործ հարուցելու Հայ առաքելական եկեղեցու դեմ, ի դեմս՝ կաթողիկոսի՝ «որպես Գրիգոր խավարիչի հետնորդների ու Հայաստանում ավելի քան 1700 տարի կատարված քրիստոնեական բարբարոսությունների ու խարդավանքների զոհերի պատասխանատուի, նաեւ այս ամենն իմացողի ու թաքցնողի...»:
Թվում է՝ խոսքը հերթական ծայրահեղ ազգայնական դրսեւորման մասին է: Հայ արիները համոզված են՝ բացարձակապես՝ ոչ:

Մի պահ կանգ առնենք՝ մի կողմ թողնելով զգացականը ու դատենք բացառապես «սառն ուղեղով»: Երբ վերեւում բերվում է Հռոմի պապի «ներողություն հայցելու» հանգամանքը, գրեթե ոչ ոք չի զարմանում, նույնիսկ՝ ողջունում են, բայց երբ նման բան պահանջվում է մեր եկեղեցուց, ապա դա դիտվում է «սրբապղծություն»... Ինչու՞: Ցավալի է, բայց մեզանում ընդունված չէ սխալների համար ազգից ներողություն խնդրելը: Ստացվում է՝ անհատից կարելի է, ազգից՝ ո՞չ: Գուցե դրանից է, որ դաշնակցականները ներողություն չեն խնդրում երիտթուրքերի հետ ժամանակին համագործակցելու եւ ազգի զգոնությունը բթացնելու, իսկ համայնավարները ազգին «սովետականացնելու» եւ այլ մեղքերի համար: 
Վատ չէր լինի, եթե սխալ արարքների համար (որոնցից հատկապես տուժել են բոլոր ազգակիցները) ազգին ծառայելու հայտ ներկայացրած կառույցները նաեւ այդ սխալները հրապարակայնորեն տեսնելու եւ գիտակցելու կամք էլ ունենային: Հավատացնում ենք, սա ավելի կգնահատվի ազգի կողմից, քան մշտապես նրան խաբկանքի ու խավարի մեջ պահելը, որն ի վերջո կամ բացահայտվելու է կամ կործանելու է բոլորիս...

Ուստի, ինչպես համոզված են հայ արիները, վերոնշյալ դատավարության պահանջը ոչ թե ծայրահեղություն է, այլ՝ անհրաժեշտություն, մաքրվելու, ինքնամաքրվելու եւ սխալներից իսպառ ձերբազատվելու, նաեւ օրինակելի ինքնաքննադատության լավագույն առիթ:
Ահա   այն   մեղադրանքը,  որը   ներկայացրել է Հայ   Արիական   Միաբանությունը. - «Մեղադրանքը՝   հայության  հանդեպ   ցեղասպանության   (ինչպես  մարմնական, այնպես էլ հոգեւոր - Ա. Ա.)  իրողությունն  է: :   Մենք   պատրաստ   ենք պատմական   փաստերի   վրա   դա   հիմնավորել   նախաքննության   ընթացքում: 

Պահանջում ենք. 
1. Օրենքով արգելել քրիստոնեական եհովապաշտական ու ցեղամոլական (այլազգի ընտրյալության) կրոնի քարոզը Հայաստանում: 
2. Պարտադրել հայ առաքելական եկեղեցուն՝ ներողություն խնդրել հայ ազգից, քրիստոնեական ու «լուսավորչական» բարբարոսությունների ու մեր ազգին պատուհասած անդառնալի կորուստների համար: Որից հետո արգելել եկեղեցու գործունեությունը՝ ունեցվածքը վերադարձնելով ազգին:
3. Բոլոր քրիստոնեական հուշարձանները համարել պատմա-մշակութային արժեք, պետական սեփականություն: Այն եկեղեցիները, որոնք կառուցվել են արիական-հեթանոսական տաճարների վրա, բերել նախնական տեսքի՝ եկեղեցու պետականացրած միջոցներով:
4. Հայատյաց ու սրբապիղծ ճանաչել գրիգոր լուսավորիչ կոչեցյալին ու նրա անձը ճանաչել Հայոց հավատամքային ցեղասպանության գլխավոր կազմակերպիչ: Նրան մեղավոր ճանաչել նաեւ Հայոց արքա Տրդատին թունավորելու եւ հետո, հակաթույն հրամցնելով, իբր հրաշք գործելու խարդախության ու այն առավելագույնս ի չարս օգտագործելու մեջ:
Մեր այս քայլը շատերը կանվանեն հերթական «շոու», ոտնձգություն քրիստոնեական «սրբազան» արժեքների դեմ, հեթանոսական բարբաջանք, անտեղյակության հետեւանք եւ այլն, սակայն, վստահ ենք, շատ-շատերը իրապես կհասկանան մեր նպատակի իմաստն ու կարեւորությունը: Մենք արժեւորում ենք մեր պատմության իրական ու ճշմարտացի գնահատումը, ինչքան էլ այն դաժան կամ ամոթալի դիտվի, քանզի միայն այսպես կարող ենք խուսափել նոր սխալներից, իսկ հինը դաս կհանդիսանա բոլոր սերունդների համար: Այս համատեքստում, արդեն պատմաբանների կողմից վերաարժեքավորվում է մեզանում դասական օրինակ դարձած «Վարդանանց (զուտ կրոնական) պատերազմը», դրա նպատակահարմարությունն ու իմաստը, մարտավարության պարզունակությունը՝ ռազմական տեսանկյունից...…

----------


## Mogus

*
Հ. Գ. - Մենք պարտավոր ենք մեր սերունդներին կրթել իրական ու հայրենատիրական հաղթանակներով, հավիտենարժեք գաղափարներով, ազգային համապարփակ ավանդությամբ: Մենք տեր ենք մեր պատմության անքակտելի շարունակականությանը՝ սկսած հայ-արիական ժամանակներից, ամփոփված հեթանոսական, քրիստոնեական, համայնավարական եւ նորօրյա ժամանակներով: Բազմիցս արդարացիորեն գրվել ու խոսվել է հեթանոսական եւ համայնավարական ժամանակաշրջանների սխալների մասին, խոսվում է նաեւ մերօրյա սխալներից, սակայն, չգիտես ինչու քրիստոնեության անցյալն ու ներկան անընդհատ փորձում են շղարշով պատել, հանկարծ չվերլուծել ու չքննադատել: Ինչու՞... (13.03.2006թ.)»:* 
                                                                                  Շարունակելի
                                                                                  Արամ Ավետյան

Խմբ. կողմից - Ինչպես մեր անդրանիկ թողարկումում էինք նշել, «Լուսանցք»-ն ասպարեզ է ելնում ապացուցելու, որ Հայաստանի տերը եղել ու մնում է հայ ազգը՝ միայն իրե՛ն բնորոշ մշակույթով, լեզվով, հոգեբարոյական արժեքներով ու արարչական հավատքով: Ու այդ ապացուցելու համար մենք պարզապես տեղ ենք տրամադրում այն կարգի թեմաների, որոնց անգամ 1 քառ սմ տարածք չի տա ոչ մի «ազատ» կոչվող մամուլ: Մինչդեռ մենք պատրաստ ենք էջեր հատկացնել խնդրո առարկայի շուրջ կողմ ու դեմ տեսակետների՝ հրավիրելով իրապես ազատ ու բաց քննարկում...


Հոդվածը ամբողջությամբ կարողեք կարդալ http://www.hayary.org/index.php?opti...=403&Itemid=56 հասցեում։

----------


## Mogus

Ու հարցը էն չի թե ինչվոր բանի կհասնեն քե չե, ու անգամ էն էլ չի թե հասնելու դպքում ինչոր բան կշահենք թե չե՞
Այլ հարցը նրանումա որ անցան են ժամանակները որ աստծո անվան տակ որոշ մարդիք անում եին ինչ ուզեն ու ոնց ուզում էին. ու քրմերի մատյանները վառելուց ու էտ ամբողջ գիտելիքները ջախջախելուց հետո, ամեն ԳԵՂՈՒՄ միքանի հատ գիրք թողեցին, երկու հատ աստվածաշունչ ու շատ շատ մի հատել Հեքիմարան. 
Որ Ազգը չիմանա թե ինչա եղել ու ոնցա եղել. 
Անցան ոմանց համար էտ լուսավոր ժամանակնեռրը.  :Smile: . ու հիմա ազգի մոտ հարցեր են ծագում :Smile:  ԲԱ  :Smile: 
Այ հարցը սրանումա! 

* Տեսնումեք ինչ ցիկլա՞ Ոմանք քանդեցին ու ավերեցին Հին իմաստությունը, են որ էղել
էր հազարավոր տարիներ, հետո էլ եկան Նյութապաչտ ու Պոռնիկ կոմունիստները  Որոնց ինչ խոսք չի կարելի համեմատել. ու սկսեցին ավերել նրանց ով ավերելեր Էն մյուսներինը ու իրանով էր արել. Հետոել ասում էք աստված չկա!! Ոնց Չկա??? Կա ու ամենինչել տեսնումա!!! Ժողովուրդ Թրով Լույս չեն բերում!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Եթե տենց լիներ էլ Հիսուս ինչի եր խաչվում??? 
*

----------


## Ambrosine

> Համոզված եմ որ  հարգելի Մոնկը նկատի ուներ բանավիճելըԱրարչին և նրա կատա րածը չի կարող դիտվել հին սովորություն իմ կարծիքով :Իսկ վիճաբանության մեջ ծնվում է ճշմարտություն:


Հարգելի Մեղապարտ, փաստորեն, դուք դիալեկտիկայի մեթոդից էլ եք քաջատեղյակ :Smile: 

Իսկ Մոնկը, կարծում եմ առիթ չի տվել կասկածելու, որ ինքը պատասխանելու ցանկություն չունի

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> *Պատմական արդարություն 
> Գրել է Լուսանցք    
> 24-08-2007 
> 
> Պատմական արդարություն – 1
> 
> 
> Ովքե՞ր եւ ինչու՞ են դատի տալիս քրիստոնեությանը
>  
> ...


Սա ինչ է նշանակում :

Հարգելիներս նախքան գոռուն գոչյուն անելը հարկավոր է հասկանալ ,ինչ է արևապաշտական հավատամքը:
Քրիստոնեական աշխարհի դավանաբանական միտքը հստակորեն ասում է որ* Հիսուս Քրիստոսի* մեջ շարունակվում է *ՄԻՀՐ* աստվածը:
Ահա մեր հարցերի հարցը, հարկավոր է վերականգնել շարունակականությունը այլ ոչ թե շարունակել մեզ համար սովորական դարձած հատվածականությունը:
Աստված պահապան

----------


## Monk

*Ես հատվածաբար այստեղ կտեղադրեմ Ռաֆայել Պապայանի <Հայաստանում քրիստոնեության ընդունման հոգևոր նախադրյալները> հոդվածը: Բավականին ուշագրավ հոդված է և, չնայած ծավալուն լինելուն, խորհուրդ կտայի մինչև վերջ կարդալ:*



Հոդվածում հայ մինչքրիստոնեական կրոնը համադրվում է դասական հեթանոսության և մերձարևելյան տարածքում մեծ ազդեցություն ունեցած զրադաշտականության հետ։ Ի տարբերություն այն կարծիքի, թե հայ հեթանոսությունը զրադաշտականի գրեթե կրկնօրինակումն է (Լեո, Մ.Աբեղյան և այլոք), հոդվածում շեշտադրվում են հայկական հին հավատքի հենց տարբերությունները հեթանոսությանը բնորոշ որոշ ընկալումներից և մասնավորապես՝ պարթևական կրոնական համակարգից։ Աշխատության հիմնական առանցքն այն է, որ հայոց հոգևոր զարգացումները եղել են շարունակական և, ի տարբերություն այսօր շահարկվող որոշ կարծիքների, ինչպես միշտ, այնպես էլ քրիստոնեության ընդունման ընթացքում չեն վերացրել ազգային արժեքները։ Հայ հին կրոնի ընդերքում հայտնաբերված մի շարք բաղադրյալներ և առանձնահատկություններ վկայում են, որ հայ հավատալիքներում բավականին ակտիվ են եղել տարրեր և երանգներ, որոնք մերձեցրել են հայ հավատքը միաստվածությանը։ Այդ տարրերը դիտվում են որպես ավելի հին, սկզբնական ընկալումներ, որոնց հետագայում գումարվել են որոշակի պոլիթեիստական շերտավորումներ։ Ուստի Հայաստանում քրիստոնեության ընդունումը որպես պետական կրոն չի կարող ընկալվել իբրև օտարամուտ գաղափարների պարտադրանք։ 301թ. հայոց դարձն ունեցել է լուրջ նախադրյալներ հայ մինչքրիստոնեական հավատալիքներում։ 
Հայաստանում 301թ. տեղի ունեցած իրադարձությունը՝ քրիստոնեության ընդունումը որպես պետական կրոն, սկզբունքորեն տարբերվում է Բյուզանդիայում 312-ին տեղի ունեցածից՝ քրիստոնեության պաշտոնականացումից։ Միլանի Էդիքտով (հրովարտակով) սոսկ դադարեցվեց քրիստոնյաների և քրիստոնեական համայնքների հետապնդումը, և քրիստոնեությունն օրինականացվեց իբրև գոյության իրավունք ունեցող ևս մեկ կրոն մյուսների շարքում, ինքը՝ կայսր Կոստանդինոսը, մկրտվեց ավելի ուշ։ Մինչդեռ Հայաստանում քրիստոնեությունն ընդունվեց որպես համընդհանուր և միակ պաշտոնական կրոն, ու խաչի առջև խոնարհվեցին և՛ թագավորը, և՛ ողջ պետական ավագանին ու նրանց հետ՝ ողջ ժողովուրդը։ «Կայծակնային» քրիստոնեացման այս փաստն ինքնըստինքյան առեղծվածային պիտի թվա և բացատրության կարիք ունի։ Գիտական շրջանառության մեջ տեղ գտած բացատրությունները բավարար չեն և չեն կարող դիտվել որպես արծարծված հարցի պատասխան, քանի որ ոչ միայն փաստարկների բավարար բազա չունեն, այլև ընդհանրապես զուրկ են որևէ փաստարկից։ 
Բացատրություններից ամենապարզունակը հանգեցնում է ուժային տարբերակի՝ առաջ քաշելով բռնի կրոնական հեղաշրջման վարկածը, դրույթ, որն ավելի շուտ կոմունիստական հակաքրիստոնեական քարոզչության հետևանք է և չի հաստատվում մեզ հասած աղբյուրներով։ Այս վարկածին սովորաբար կցված հղումներն Ագաթանգեղոսի «Պատմություն Հայոց» աշխատությանը համոզիչ չեն և չեն հիմնավորվում պատմիչի բուն տեքստով, ուր չկա ոչ մի բառ մարդկանց հանդեպ կատարված բռնությունների մասին, այլ առկա են սոսկ առանձին մեհյանների տապալման հիշատակումներ։ Այս դրվագներից մի քանիսում առկա վկայությունները մեհյանից դևերի փախուստի մասին ոմանք մեկնաբանել են իբրև բռնի հավատափոխության փաստարկ՝ ելնելով աթեիստական այն ըմբռնումից, թե դևեր գոյություն չունեն և ուրեմն սա մարդկանց մասին է ասված, և հաշվի չառնելով, որ քրիստոնյա հեղինակը հետևում է քրիստոնեական ըմբռնումներին, ըստ որոնց հեթանոսական մեհյանում կենտրոնացված են «դևեր» կոչվող չար ոգիները, իսկ հեթանոսական «deus»-ը քրիստոնեական արժեհամակարգում նույն դևն է։ 
Ուժային ներգործության վարկածին նպաստել է նաև Ագաթանգեղոսի աշխատության մեջ «զօրք» բառի ընկալումն իբրև զինված ուժեր։ Մինչդեռ, ըստ ողջ շարադրանքի, այդ բառն օգտագործված է այլ իմաստով՝ այն մատնանշում է թագավորին և Ս.Գրիգորին զորավիգ եղած, զորակցող բազմությունը՝ հասարակության բոլոր խավերի ընդգրկումով. «Ամբողջ զորքը առհասարակ կուտակվեց՝ մեծամեծներ, կուսակալներ, գավառապետեր, պատվավորներ, պատվականներ, զորավարներ, պետեր, իշխաններ, նախարարներ, ազատներ, դատավորներ ու զորագլուխներ» [1, էջ 125]։ Անահիտի արձանի ու Նանեի մեհյանի տապալողը ոչ թե արքայական զինուժն էր, այլ «դարձի եկած զորքերով այնտեղ հասածները, սուրբ Գրիգորը թագավորով հանդերձ» [1, էջ 123]։ Ուժային վարկածը նաև անմիջականորեն է հերքվում. Ագաթանգեղոսը հատկապես ընդգծում է, որ Գրիգոր Լուսավորիչն իր միսիոներական գործունեության ընթացքում «չէր ապավինում թագավորի ահին ու սաստին՝ ամենքին հնազանդեցնելու համար» [1, էջ 124]։ 
Իհարկե, միամտություն կլիներ պնդել, թե այս ողջ ընթացքում կրոնական ընդհարումներ ընդհանրապես չեն եղել։ Բայց եթե հակամարտություններ են եղել, դրանք եղել են ազգի ներսում, իսկ բռնի հավատափոխությունը ենթադրում է ոչ թե ներքին անխուսափելի խմորումներ, այլ այլակրոն ազգի կամ պետության ուժային ներգործություն։ Այդպիսի բռնի հավատափոխության փորձ կատարեցին Սասանյանները՝ ձգտելով հայերին մղել «դեպի մազդեական կրոնը», և հենց այդ տարիներին, երբ «մեր աշխարհը […] ավերվում ամայանում էր», հիմնահատակ արվեցին հայ հին տաճարները [2, էջ 216, 218]։ Իսկ հայոց դարձի ժամանակ անխուսափելի ընդհարումները, որոնց ընթացքում նաեւ որոշ տաճարներ են կործանվել, չեն կարող դիտվել իբրև ուժի գործադրում ազգի հանդեպ։ Բնակչության հետ, ըստ Ագաթանգեղոսի և այլ հեղինակավոր աղբյուրների, տարվել է սոսկ քարոզչական աշխատանք, որը մանրամասնորեն վերարտադրված է՝ ներառյալ քարոզների ընդարձակ տեքստերը։ Հատկապես ուշագրավ է, որ քահանա և եպիսկոպոս էին ձեռնադրվում անգամ քրմերի զավակները, նրանց համար կազմակերպվում էին դպրոցներ և դասընթացներ [1, էջ 121, 138, 140]։ Ըստ Մովսես Խորենացու, թագավորը, երբ պատահեց, որ քարոզչությունը չտվեց ցանկալի արդյունք, ոչ թե ուժ գործադրեց անխոհեմ հպատակների նկատմամբ, ինչն, իհարկե, կարող էր անել, այլ վիրավորված հեռացավ [2, էջ 159]։ 
Հետևաբար, հայերի բռնի քրիստոնեացման վարկածը չի «աշխատում», եթե հավատարիմ մնանք այս իրադարձությունների վերաբերյալ մեզ հասած գրավոր աղբյուրներին, ու նաեւ չի տեղավորվում հայ ժողովրդի ազգային նկարագրի, նրա մենթալիտետի շրջանակում։ Իր հավատքի անկոտրուն հետևորդ համարվող ազգը չէր կարող այդքան արագ և դյուրին դավանափոխ լինել, դեն նետել դարավոր, եթե ոչ հազարամյակների իր կրոնական համոզմունքները և հլու-հնազանդ ընդունել իրեն պարտադրված այլ կրոն։ Պատմության քառուղիներում հայ ժողովուրդը հզոր տերությունների դեմ անհավասար պայքարում հազարավոր զոհեր է ունեցել, ընդարձակ տարածքներ կորցրել, բայց անսասան է պահել իր կրոնը և հավատարիմ մնացել նախնիների դավանանքին՝ ինչպես V դարում՝ կռվելով Պարսկաստանի դեմ, այնպես էլ ավելի ուշ՝ դարերի ընթացքում լինելով այլադավան տերությունների լծի տակ, այդ թվում՝ արաբների, մոնղոլների, ի վերջո Թուրքիայի, ուր XX դարասկզբում 1,5 միլիոն հայեր մարտիրոսությունն ու նահատակությունը գերադասեցին մահմեդականացումից, մնացյալը պահպանեց իր հավատքը փախուստի դիմելով, ընդ որում՝ իր հետ տանելով ու փրկելով ոչ այնքան կայքը, որքան սուրբ գրքերը՝ Աստվածաշունչը և եկեղեցու հայրերի գրվածքները։ 
Պատմաբանների մյուս բացատրությունը քաղաքական նպատակահարմարության վարկածն է։ Բայց քաղաքական փաստարկները, ինչքան էլ ազդեցիկ լինեին թագավորի և պետական ու քաղաքական վերնախավի համար, չէին կարող նույնչափ համոզիչ լինել հասարակ մարդկանց համար։ Բացի այդ, կրոնական այդ ռեֆորմի քաղաքական ձեռքբերումները չափազանց կասկածելի են. ընդունել մի կրոն, որը ոչ միայն աշխարհում ոչ մի երկիր կամ ազգ չէր ճանաչել, այլև ամենուր դաժանորեն հետապնդվում էր՝ ոչնչով չէր խոստանում ամրապնդել Հայաստանի ո՛չ քաղաքական, ո՛չ կրոնական դիրքերը։ Հակառակը՝ նմանօրինակ հեղաշրջումը սպառնում էր զրադաշտական պարսիկների և հույն-հռոմեական դասական հեթանոսության շրջապատում գտնվող երկրին դառնալ վերջիններիս մշտական համատեղ հարձակումների թիրախ։ 
Հետևաբար, անհրաժեշտ է փնտրել ոչ թե արտաքին՝ քաղաքական, աշխարհաքաղաքական կամ այլ հիմնավորումներ, այլ ներկրոնական, ինչն ավելի ընդունելի է, եթե խոսքը վերաբերում է կրոնին՝ ֆենոմեն, որը դադարում է այդպիսին լինել, եթե ընդունված է այլ կոնյունկտուրային հիմնավորումներով, որոնք սկզբունքորեն անհամատեղելի են կրոնի ընկալման հետ՝ որպես միակ և անփոփոխ ճշմարտություն, որը կախման մեջ չէ աշխարհում հարափոփոխ հանգամանքներից։ 
________________________________________

----------


## Monk

Ուրեմն ո՞րն է հայ ժողովրդի այդքան արագ և, ըստ վկայությունների, անցավ մկրտության առեղծվածը։ Անշուշտ, համաձայն բազում վկայությունների և հայ եկեղեցական ավանդույթի, դեռ I դարում Ս.Բարդուղիմեոս և Ս.Թադեոս առաքյալները Հայաստանում քարոզել են քրիստոնեական ուսմունքը և հիմնադրել Հայ Եկեղեցին, ինչի շնորհիվ էլ դարերի ընթացքում այն սրբորեն պահպանել է իր Առաքելական կարգավիճակն ու անվանումը։ Մինչ Հայաստանի համընդհանուր մկրտությունը այստեղ արդեն գոյություն ունեին քրիստոնեական համայնքներ և երկու եպիսկոպոսական աթոռ։ Բայց սա էլ չի կարող դիտվել որպես պատասխան այն հարցին, թե ինչու հենց Հայաստանին վիճակվեց լինել առաջին քրիստոնյա պետությունը. չէ՞ որ նույն իրավիճակն էր Մերձավոր Արևմուտքի շատ երկրներում և Հռոմում, սակայն առաջինը եղավ Հայաստանը։ 
Համարձակվում ենք ենթադրել, որ Հայաստանը դարձավ «նախաձեռնողը» մի ընթացքի, որով քրիստոնեությունը հետագայում վերածվեց համաշխարհային ամենաազդեցիկ կրոններից մեկի, այն պատճառով, որ հայերի մինչքրիստոնեական հավատալիքներում առկա էին նոր վարդապետությանը շատ թե քիչ համահունչ որոշակի բաղադրյալներ։ 
Ցավոք, հայ ժողովրդի կրոնական պատմության մինչքրիստոնեական շրջանը չափազանց քիչ է ուսումնասիրված։ Թեպետ այս հարցին անդրադարձել են և՛ հայ, և՛ այլազգի հեղինակներ, այնուհանդերձ, տեղեկությունները հայերի մինչքրիստոնեական հավատալիքների մասին չափազանց քիչ են պահպանված գրավոր և հնաբանական նյութերի սակավության պատճառով [3-11]։ Սակայն շատ բան կարելի է վերծանել հայ հոգևոր մշակույթի այս մշուշոտ շերտում՝ դիտարկելով այն Մերձավոր Արևելքի կրոնական խճանկարի ընդհանուր համակարգում։ Մեզ հետաքրքրող ժամանակաշրջանում այստեղ ամենաազդեցիկ և լայն տարածում գտած կրոնը զրադաշտականությունն էր։ Կողք կողքի գտնվող հոգևոր-մշակութային համակարգերը, որքան էլ ուրույն, չեն կարող լինել միմյանցից մեկուսացված և այս կամ այն չափով չթողնել իրենց ազդեցությունը միմյանց վրա։ Կրոնական առումով այս տարածաշրջանն առանձնանում է նրանով, որ հանդիսանում է միաստվածություն դավանող և այսօր համաշխարհային մեծ դերակատարություն ունեցող կրոնների՝ հուդայականության, քրիստոնեության և մահմեդականության օրրան։ Սրանց պետք է ավելացնել այսօր արդեն ազդեցությունը կորցրած, բայց հնում ոչ պակաս ազդեցություն ունեցած զրադաշտականությունը, որը շատ գիտնականներ դիտում են իբրև նույնպես միաստվածություն դավանող պատմական կրոններից մեկը, թեպետ բազմազան հեթանոսական շերտավորումներով։ 
Բնական է, որ հայ հեթանոսությունն էլ, մերձարևելյան այս արեալում ձևավորված կրոն լինելով, իր մեջ պիտի ամփոփած լիներ բազում տարրեր, որոնք ընդհանուր են տարածաշրջանի համար։ Ուստի հայ մինչքրիստոնեական հավատալիքների ուսումնասիրման համար անհրաժեշտ գրավոր կամ այլ աղբյուրների բացակայությունը կարող է գոնե մասամբ փոխհատուցվել, եթե հաշվի առնենք այս ընդհանրությունները և, որպես օժանդակ նյութ, դիմենք զրադաշտականությանը՝ առայժմ մի կողմ թողնելով հավատալիքների տարածման գեոէթնիկական ուղղվածությունը։ 
Նախ, դիտարկենք երկու կրոնների օնոմաստիկան (անվանաբանությունը), ուր աչքի է ընկնում աստվածների անունների մասնակի համընկնումը։ Այսպես, Արամազդ, Անահիտ, Միհր անուններն ակնհայտորեն ձայնակցում են զրադաշտական Ահուրա-Մազդա, Արդվիսուրա-Անախիտա և Միթր-Միխր աստվածների անուններին։ Անկասկած, դրանք չեն կարող դիտվել որպես զուտ հնչյունաբանական բնույթի մեխանիկական զուգադիպություններ, որոնք ոչ մի կերպ չեն առնչվում այս աստվածությունների այլ բնութագրերին։ 
Ծագումնաբանական առումով, ինչպես Ահուրա-Մազդան, այնպես էլ Արամազդը հանդես են գալիս որպես հայր-աստվածներ, ինչպես զրադաշտական Արդվիսուրա-Անախիտան և Միթրը Ահուրա-Մազդայի զավակներն են, այնպես էլ հայկական Անահիտն ու Միհրը՝ Արամազդի։ 
Հիերարխիկ առումով Ահուրա-Մազդան և Արամազդը գերագույն աստվածներ են եղել և՛ պարսկական, և՛ հայկական պաշտամունքային ավանդույթներում։ Հայկական պանթեոնում Անահիտի պաշտամունքն, իր հերթին, գերակայել է Միհրի հանդեպ, ինչը կարելի է եզրակացնել այս աստվածուհու հատուկ կարգավիճակից Հայաստանի ողջ տարածքում և անգամ հաճախակի նրան կցվող «աստվածամայր» որոշիչից։ Անահիտի այս գերակայությունը Հայոց մեջ նշում է նաև Ստրաբոնը. «Անահիտի պաշտամունքը Հայոց մեջ գերազանցում է բոլորին» [12]։ Զուգահեռաբար, զրադաշտական Անախիտայի պաշտամունքը դիտվում է Միթրից բարձր, թեկուզ այն բերումով, որ Միթրը զրադաշտական համակարգում հանդես է գալիս որպես «արդարացված», «վերականգնված» աստվածություն, որը մինչ այդ պատկանում էր ոչ թե ահուրների (աստվածների), այլ դայվերի (դևերի) դասին և միայն հետո է ստացել ահուրի կարգավիճակ։ 
Գործառութային առումով Ահուրա-Մազդան և Արամազդը երկուսն էլ ամպրոպային աստվածներ են (Զևսի համարժեք), Արդվիսուրա-Անախիտան և Անահիտը՝ պտղաբերության դիցուհիներ, զրադաշտական Միթրը՝ արեգակնային (սոլարական) աստված է, հայկական Միհրը՝ երկնային լույսի և արևի աստված։ Իհարկե, ֆունկցիոնալ մասնակի տեղաշարժերը բնորոշ են բոլոր հեթանոսական համակարգերում, և այս աստվածությունները բացառություն չեն, բայց նշված գործառույթները տարբեր ընդգրկվածությամբ ու երանգավորումով մնացել են անփոփոխ։ 
Չշարունակելով զուգահեռները (դրանք կան, թեպետ դրանցից շատերն այնքան էլ միանշանակ չեն)՝ ընդգծենք, որ խոսքը ոչ թե կրոնական կոնցեպտների նույնականության մասին է, այլ մեկի և մյուսի ներքո գոյություն ունեցող բազմաթիվ տարրերի նմանության։ Վերոշարադրյալ ընդհանրությունները հաճախ հիմք են հանդիսացել պնդումների, թե հայ հեթանոսությունն իր ամբողջականության մեջ պարթևականից կամ պարսկականից ընդօրինակումների և փոխառությունների արգասիք է։ Այս կարծիքը պաշտպանել են նաև որոշ հայ գիտնականներ, այդ թվում՝ շատ հեղինակավոր։ Այսպես, ըստ Լեոյի, «դարերի ընթացքում հայերը փոխառություններ անում էին, այն էլ խոշոր չափերով, պարսկական այս զրադաշտականությունից»։ Լեոն անգամ հայոց թագավոր Տրդատ Ա-ին որակում է որպես «ջերմեռանդ զրադաշտական» և Հռոմում զրադաշտականության քարոզիչ [13, էջ 378, 351]։ Այս կարծիքը սխալ պիտի համարվի, քանի որ տարբերությունները, որոնց այժմ կանդրադառնանք, ոչ թե երանգներին են վերաբերում, այլ սկզբունքային են և չափազանց էական։ 
________________________________________

----------


## Monk

Այն, որ երկու կրոններն էլ ճանաչում են աստվածներից մեկին իբրև գերագույն, դեռ քիչ բան է պարզեցնում, և այդ հանգամանքի վրա կենտրոնանալը ոչինչ չի տա այս երկու համակարգերի փոխադարձ աղերսների հարթությունում. եթե ոչ բոլոր հեթանոսական համակարգերում, ապա ճնշող մեծամասնությունում աստվածներից առանձնանում է մեկն իբրև գերագույն (օր., Զևսը)։ Այստեղ մի շատ ավելի կարևոր բան կա։ Բոլոր հեթանոսական կրոնների տիեզերաստեղծության հիմքում դրված է ծնելիության գործոնը։ Ի տարբերություն սրա, հայկական մինչքրիստոնեական կրոնական պատկերացումներում, ինչպես նաև զրադաշտականում, առաջ է մղվում արարչության փաստը. Արամազդը որակվում է որպես «երկնի ու երկրի արարիչ» [1, էջ 45]։ Հավանաբար, հայկական մինչքրիստոնեական հավատալիքներում արարչի ճանաչումը պետք է դիտվի որպես կարևորագույն նախադրյալ՝ միաստվածության քրիստոնեական տարբերակն ընկալելու և ճանաչելու համար։ Պատահական չէ, որ, ըստ Ագաթանգեղոսի աշխատության դրվագներից մեկի, Տրդատ թագավորի ընկալումով ողջ կատարվածի իմաստն այն էր, որ «ամենքը հաստատապես անխորշ ու անխեթ, առանց երկմտության և ամբողջ սրտով հնազանդվեն աստվածահրաման պատվիրաններին՝ հավատան արարչությանը» [1, էջ 144]։ Այսինքն՝ նոր «աստվածահրաման պատվիրանների» առանցք էր դիտվում արարչության ճանաչումը, որն արդեն իսկ կար հայ իրականության մեջ։ 
Սակայն որպես արարիչ է բնութագրվում նաև Ահուրա-Մազդան Ավեստայի մի շարք տեքստերում, օրինակ, Միթր-յաշտում (XIX, 73). «Բարի արարիչ մարմնական էակների»։ Ուրեմն ինչո՞ւ զրադաշտականության «տարածքում» նոր կրոնը չգտավ նույն պարարտ հողը։ Անշուշտ, կարելի է ընդունել, որ մարմնական էակների ստեղծող լինելն ինքնըստինքյան չի բացառում նաև արարչության մյուս մասի՝ անմարմնի, երկնայինի, հոգևորի ստեղծումը, բայց Ավեստայում իսպառ բացակայում է այդպիսի հիշատակում։ Հակառակը՝ մարմնականը հետևողականորեն շեշտված է բոլոր բանաձևերում. «Մարմնական կյանքի արարիչ» (Օրհներգ Ահուրա-Մազդային), «Մարմնական աշխարհի արարիչ» (Յիմայի առասպել) ևն։ Բանն այն է, որ զրադաշտական ու հայկական սահմանումներն այնուհանդերձ տարբեր են, և տարբերությունը շատ իմաստալի է. «երկնի ու երկրի» բանաձևն ընդգրկում է ողջ գոյը, ներառյալ անմարմինը։ Սա ամենևին նրբերանգ չէ, այլ հզոր մի պատվար, որով հայ հեթանոսական դավանանքը մերձենում է ապագա ընդունվելիք կրոնին՝ քրիստոնեությանը։ Ձևակերպումն ինքը, թվարկման հերթականությամբ հանդերձ, հուշում է նաև երկնքի առաջնությունը՝ ճիշտ այնպես, ինչպես տիեզերագործության աստվածաշնչյան նկարագրման հանճարեղ սկիզբը («Ի սկզբանէ արար Աստուած զերկին և զերկիր» - Ծն. 1։1), որտեղ ներկայացված է «տիեզերքի էությունը, վերագրելով երկնքին ավագություն, իսկ երկրի մասին ասելով, որ նա իր էությամբ երկրորդ տեղում է» [14]։ Արարիչ աստծո՝ Արամազդի բնութագրում թվարկման այս հերթականությունը պատահական չէ, այլ արտացոլանքն է հայոց աշխարհընկալման մեջ ամրագրված հիերարխիայի, որը տեսնում ենք նաեւ այլ տեղերում, օր., Գողթան երգերում. «Երկնէր երկին, երկնէր երկիր, երկնէր եւ ծովն ծիրանի»։ Ուշագրավ է, որ այստեղ կրկնվում է արարչագործության աստվածաշնչյան նկարագրման մեջ տեղ գտած հերթականությունը ոչ միայն երկնքի ու երկրի առումով, այլ նաև ծովի. երկնքի և երկրի արարումից հետո ցամաքից անջատվեց ջուրը, և «Աստուած ցամաքը կոչեց երկիր, իսկ հաւաքուած ջրերը կոչեց ծով» (Ծն. 1:10)։ Երկնքի ու երկրի այսպիսի աստիճանակարգումը խորթ է դասական հեթանոսությանը, ուր փաստորեն երկնային եղելիություններն ու բնական երևույթներն են դասվում առաջնահերթ, իսկ երկնային զորությունները դիտվում են որպես սոսկ սրանց համարժեքներ։ Ուրեմն, հայ մինչքրիստոնեական կրոնական պատկերացումներում առկա այս հոգևոր ըմբռնումն, ըստ որի երկնայինն ու երկրայինը ոչ միայն հստակ տարբերակվում են, այլ նաև դիտվում ուղղահայաց աստիճանակարգային առանցքի տարբեր մակարդակներում, չէր կարող իր վճռորոշ դերը չխաղալ հին կրոնից նորին անցնելու ժամանակ։ 
Սրանից բխում է աստվածների բնույթի հայ հին կրոնական ընկալման սկզբունքային տարբերությունն Ավեստայից։ Ընդհանրապես հեթանոսությանը բնորոշ է երկրային բնական երևույթների աստվածացումը. Պոսեյդոնը ոչ միայն ծովի աստված է, այլ նաև հենց ծովն է, Գեյան՝ հենց երկիրն է։ Զրադաշտականությունը բացառություն չէ, և արարչի հեղինակածի հոգևոր տարրի անտեսման հետևանքն այն է, որ նրա ստեղծած կամ ծնած աստվածություններն էլ են օժտվում գերազանցապես նյութեղեն որակներով և ներկայացվում են որպես երկրային երևույթների գրեթե հոմանիշ։ Գեյայի զրադաշտական համարժեք Սպենտա-Արմայտեն ոչ միայն հողի աստվածություն է, այլև ինքը՝ հողը։ Դա հստակ երևում է նրանից, որ հողատարածքի կարիքները լուծելու համար նրան դիմում են ոչ թե հող տրամադրելու կամ այն ընդլայնելու խնդրանքով, այլ որպեսզի հենց ինքն ընդլայնվի. «Սիրելի Սպենտա-Արմայտե, կերակրող կենդանիների և մարդկանց, լայնացիր» (Վիդեվդատ I 10, II 9-18 ևն)։ Զրադաշտական Արդվիսուրա-Անախիտան ոչ միայն ջրի և պտղաբերության աստվածուհի է, այլև հենց ջուրը, գետը, ինչը բխում է նրա օրհներգում շռայլորեն տեղ գտած սահմանումներից. «Աղոթի՛ր, օհ, Սպիտամա, նրան՝ լիաջուր Արդվիսուրային […], որ հոսում է հզոր Հուկարիա բարձունքից մինչև Որուքաշա ծովը […], ուր թափվում է Արդվին հազար առվակներով» (Արդվիսուր-յաշտ 1-4)։ Պետք է նաև նկատի ունենալ, որ այս աստվածուհու հիմնական անունը կազմված է «արդվի» (խոնավություն) և «սուրա» (հզոր) բառերից, իսկ «Անախիտա» հավելվածն անուն չէ, այլ մակդիր, որը կազմված է ժխտական «ան» նախածանցից և «ահիտ» (կեղտ, պղծություն) բառարմատից և նշանակում է մաքուր, անբիծ [15, էջ 145]։ Ի դեմս Արդվիսուրա-Անախիտայի աստվածացված է կոսմոսաստեղծ տարրերից մեկը՝ ջուրը, որն առաջնահերթ է զրադաշտական այս դիցուհու պաշտամունքում։ Զրադաշտական Թիշտրիայի պաշտամունքում առաջնահերթը նրա աստղ լինելն է, նա Մերկուրի մոլորակի անձնավորումն է, որը պահլավերեն Տիր է անվանվում։ Նրան փառաբանող օրհներգի բոլոր 14 հատվածներն սկսվում են՝ «Փայլուն աստղ Թիշտրիային աղոթենք» նույն բանաձևով, որում առաջնահերթը հենց աստղ լինելն է (Թիշտր-յաշտ), իսկ ուսմունքի մարգարեն ուղղում է հայացքը ոչ թե գերագույն աստծուն, այլ այս աստղին. «Զարատուշտրա» նշանակում է «Թիշտրիային նայող»։ Զրադաշտական Միթրը, թեպետ արեգակնային աստվածություն է, բայց նրա «գործառութային» ոլորտը սոսկ երկրային հարաբերություններն են. նա միջանձնյա համաձայնության հովանավոր է, պայմանավորվածությանը հավատարիմ մնալու երաշխավոր։ Այլ լուսատուների նմանությամբ նաև Արևն է զրադաշտական համակարգում սոսկ երկնային մարմին, որն արժևորվում է իբրև երկրային կյանքն ապահովող եղելություն. «Երբ Արևը լուսավորում է, երբ Արևը տաքացնում է, կանգնում են աստվածությունները հարյուր հազարավոր և երջանկություն են ներառում, և երջանկություն են նվիրում Երկրին, որ տվել է Մազդան» (Օրհներգ Արևին՝ «Խուրշեդ-յաշտ» I)։ Նույնը կարելի է պնդել նաև զրադաշտական պաշտամունքի այլ «օբյեկտների» առումով։ Զրադաշտական աստվածպաշտությունը փաստորեն երկրպագություն էր բնությանը իր բազմապիսի դրսևորումներով։ Միանգամայն ճշմարիտ է Ի.Գյոթեի «Արևմտա-արևելյան Դիվանի» մեկնաբանություններում տեղ գտած այն միտքը, թե «հին պարսերի աստվածպաշտությունը հիմնված էր բնության հայեցողության վրա» [16, с. 152]։ 
Հեթանոսությանն ու նաև զրադաշտականությանը բնորոշ այսպիսի ընկալումն այնքան էլ արմատավորված չէր մեզանում։ Դրանում հեշտ է համոզվելը, եթե անդրադառնանք զրադաշտականության վերոհիշյալ աստվածների «համարժեքներ» հորջորջվող հայկական աստվածություններին։ 
Թիշտրիայի հայոց «զուգահեռ» Տիրը զուրկ է զրադաշտականությանը ներհատուկ նյութականացումից և հանդես է գալիս ոչ որպես երկնային մարմնի համարժեք, այլ որպես աննյութ և շատ առումներով հոգևոր եղելությունների՝ իմաստության և գիտելիքների, այդ թվում՝ երազների և աստղագուշակության աստվածություն։ 
Հայկական Միհրի գործառույթն ընդհանրապես գրեթե լիովին այլ է. նա հանդես է գալիս որպես արևի, լույսի և հրո աստվածություն։ Եթե այլ հեթանոսական կրոններում, ներառյալ զրադաշտականությունը, կրակը պաշտվել է իբրև նյութեղեն տարր, հայերը, այդ տարրը կրոնական հասկացութային համակարգում դիտելիս, ընկալել են այն որպես ոգեղեն եղելություն և, տարբերակելով այն մարմնեղեն կրակից, անվանել են «հուր»։ Սա առնչվում է հինուխտյան ընկալմանը. Մովսեսի տեսած մորենին չէր այրվում, քանզի նրան համակել էր ոչ թե նյութեղեն կրակը, այլ հայոց ընկալմանը համահունչ ոգեղեն հուրը։ Պատահական չէ, որ հայերենում «հուր» բառարմատով են կազմվել երկնային մարմնի անվանումը (Հրատ), աստվածության բնութագիրը («Նա հուր հեր ուներ») և վերջապես աստվածության անունը՝ Միհր։ Այս տարբերակումը հայ լեզվամտածողության մեջ արտահայտվեց նրանում, որ նյութեղեն աշխարհի վրա կենտրոնացած հեթանոսականությունը, ներառյալ պարսկական կրոնը, հայերն անվանեցին կրակապաշտություն, իսկ այդ կրոնները դավանողներին՝ կրակապաշտ, տարանջատելով այդ հասկացությունը հուր պաշտելու իմաստից՝ փաստ, ինչը շեշտում է նաև XIX դ. ռուս ականավոր պատմաբան Ս.Գլինկան [17, c. 218]։ 
Եթե զրադաշտականությունն ու այլ կրոններն արևին պաշտել են իբրև թեպետ ոգեղենացված, բայց կոսմիկական մարմին, հայերը պաշտել են այն իբրև հենց հոգևոր եղելություն, հոգեղեն լույս, «արեգակն արդար», և հենց այսպիսի ընկալումով, այս հոգևոր «կարգավիճակով» էր, որ արևը միևնույն ժամանակ համարվեց հենց հայ էթնոսի սկզբնաղբյուր ու հայերն անվանեցին իրենց «արևորդիներ»։ Այս ինքնանվանումով շեշտվեց ոչ այնքան ծնելիության, որքան եղբայրության գաղափարը՝ գրեթե քրիստոնեական իմաստավորումով, որով «Արեգակն արդար» որակվող Աստծուն հասցեագրված դիմելաձև է դառնում «Հայր մեր»-ը։ 
Հայկական պատկերացումներում Սպենտա-Արմայտեի համարժեք համարվող երկրի դիցուհի Սպանդարամետն ամենևին չէր նույնացվում երկրի կամ հողի հետ, այլ համարվում էր, որ «երկիրը Սպանդարամետ աստծո իջևանն է» [18]։ 
Մեր Անահիտը, կապված լինելով ջրին և լուսնին, այնուհանդերձ ո՛չ ջուր էր, ո՛չ լուսին, այլ պտղաբերության և մայրության խորհրդանիշ էր՝ այդ հասկացությունների գերազանցապես հոգևոր շերտի գերակայությամբ։ Այս իմաստային շերտի առաջնահերթության բերումով է հայոց դիցուհու անվանման մեջ կարևորվել այն, ինչը հարևան կրոնում անցել է երկրորդ պլան՝ վերածվելով «Անախիտա» մակդիրի1

----------


## Monk

Վերը մենք նշեցինք, որ հեթանոսությանը բնորոշ պատկերացումն աշխարհի սկզբի մասին իբրև ծնելիության արգասիք զրադաշտականության և հայ հեթանոսության մեջ փոխարինված է արարչության գաղափարով։ Այժմ ճշգրտենք. սա անվերապահորեն կարելի է պնդել երկու կրոններից միայն հայկական կրոնական պատկերացումների մասով, մինչդեռ զրադաշտականությանը սա կարելի է վերագրել որոշակի վերապահումներով։ Իհարկե, բանաձևումների հարթությունում Ահուրա-Մազդան անվանվում է «մարմնական էակների» կամ «մարմնական աշխարհի» արարիչ և «ահուրներ» կոչվող աստվածությունների ծնող։£ Բայց քանի որ այս վերջիններն էլ, ինչպես տեսանք, նույնացվում են «մարմնական աշխարհի» եղելություններին, ապա աշխարհն էլ, մյուս հեթանոսական կրոնների նմանությամբ, իրականում դիտվում է որպես ծնելիության արգասիք։ Մինչդեռ Արամազդը, աստվածությունների առումով լինելով «հայր անուանեալ», երկնքի եւ երկրի առումով արարիչ է, եւ նրա ծնած աստվածությունները չեն նույնացվում նրա արարած գոյերին։ 
Ինչպես տեսնում ենք, զրադաշտականությունը շատ ավելի է մոտ հեթանոսության կարևոր առանձնահատկություն հանդիսացող աշխարհընկալմանը, որի համաձայն շատ ավելի նյութականացված է պատկերում իր դեմիուրգի ողջ տիեզերագործությունը, քան տեսնում ենք հայկական կրոնում։ Ինչքան էլ մեղադրենք Ֆ.Նիցշեին, թե նա սխալ է հասկացել զրադաշտականությունը և աղավաղել է այն, այնուհանդերձ, պիտի խոստովանենք, որ Զրադաշտի կրոնական ուսմունքի այս առանձնահատկությունն է առիթ հանդիսացել, որպեսզի գերմանացի մտածողը Զրադաշտին վերագրի և՛ գերմարդու գաղափարը, և՛ սոսկ երկրային կողմնորոշումը. «Հավատարիմ մնացեք երկրին ու չհավատաք նրանց, ովքեր խոսում են գերերկրային հույսերի մասին» [19, c. 8]։ Մինչդեռ հայ հին կրոնում չենք գտնի որևէ հիմք նիցշեական այսպիսի մեկնաբանության համար։ 
Նշենք ևս երկու կարևոր հանգամանք։ 
Առաջինը. զրադաշտականությունը՝ հետևողական դուալիստական համակարգ է, ուր բարին ու չարը ներկայացված են ոչ միայն հակամարտության մեջ, այլ նաև որպես երկու սուբստանց։ Ըստ Զրադաշտի, մշտնջենական Ժամանակը՝ Զրվանը, ծնեց երկու երկվորյակ արարիչներ, որոնցից մեկը բարու արարիչ Ահուրա-Մազդան է, մյուսը՝ սրա հավասարազոր հակոտնյան՝ չարի հեղինակ Ահրիմանը՝ նույնպես արարիչ։ Այս առումով զրադաշտականության մոնոթեիզմն, այնուհանդերձ, հարաբերական է, և եթե որոշ գիտնականներ գրեթե անվերապահորեն համարում են այն միաստվածության կրոն, ապա մյուսները, սկզբունքորեն չհերքելով դա, նշում են այդպիսի որակման որոշակի չափազանցությունը [20]։ 
Մինչդեռ հայ հուշարձաններում չի արձանագրված Ահրիմանի թեկուզ մոտավոր մի համարժեք։ Երկու կրոնների միջև հավասարության նշան դնելուն հակված Լեոն ջանում է գտնել այդպիսի զուգահեռ և, չգտնելով, բավարարվում է ենթադրությամբ. «Կա՞ր արդյոք Հայաստանի մեջ և Արամազդի հակառակորդ Ահրիմանը - հաստատապես հայտնի չէ։ Հավանական է, որ նա էլ եղած լինի իբրև երկուսության անհրաժեշտ անդամ» [13, էջ 376]։ «Երկուսության անհրաժեշտության» կանխավարկածը չի կարող համարվել բավարար փաստարկ, այն չափազանց թույլ է և «օդում կախված», քանի որ անգամ իսկ նույն Լեոյի ողջ շարադրանքում չկա հայ կրոնի դուալիզմը հաստատող որևէ դրույթ և չէր կարող լինել։ Հայկական հեթանոսական պատկերացումներում գոյություն ուներ միայն բարու՝ երկնքի ու երկրի արարչի գաղափարը։ Հայ հեթանոսության դեմիուրգը միակ արարիչն է, և այս առումով հայ հին կրոնն ավելի միանշանակորեն կարող է որակվել իբրև մոնոթեիստական։ Նկատենք, որ «երկնի ու երկրի արարիչ» բանաձևը Արամազդի միակ որակումը չէ, սրա հետ մեկտեղ նա որակվում է որպես «հայր անուանեալ դիցն ամենայնի» [21]։ Բանաձև, որն աշխարհաբարում թարգմանվելով «բոլոր աստվածների հայր», կորցրել է «աստված» և «դիցն» հասկացությունների տարբերակումը, որն այստեղ չափազանց նշանակալից է [1, էջ 123]։ Սա գրեթե հավատո հանգանակ է, ուր շեշտվում է հին հայկական կրոնի ավելի ընդգծված հակումը դեպի երկնային միիշխանության՝ միաստվածության ճանաչումը։ Եթե զրադաշտականությունը բոլոր իր աստվածություններին, ներառյալ Մազդան, օժտում է նույն «ահուր» կարգավիճակով, ապա հայկական հիշյալ բանաձևը գերագույն աստված Արամազդին առանձնացնում է մյուսներից. միայն արարիչն է աստված, մնացյալը «դիցն» են։ 
Դիցն կարող են լինել և՛ բարի, և՛ չար, ինչպես քրիստոնեական համակարգում հրեշտակ-ոգիներն են կարող մնալ բարի կամ դառնալ չար։ Արամազդի տիեզերագործության արդյունքն աշխարհն է, որը որակվում է սկզբունքորեն բարի՝ միանգամայն համահունչ աստվածաշնչյան գնահատականին. «Ետես Աստուած զամենայն զոր արար, եւ ահա բարի են յոյժ» (Ծն. 1:31)։ Հայկական հեթանոսությունն, ի տարբերություն զրադաշտականի, դիտում էր չարը արարչության սահմաններից դուրս, արարչի հեղինակածի շրջանակներից այն կողմ։ Եվ դա, հավանաբար, կարելի է դիտարկել որպես ևս մեկ նախադրյալ, որը դյուրին դարձրեց Հայաստանում 301թ. կրոնական ռեֆորմը, որով հայ ժողովուրդն ընդունեց մի կրոն, ուր չարը նույնպես դիտվում է որպես Արարչի նախախնամությունից դուրս գտնվող եղելություն։ 
Երկրորդ. արարիչ լինելու առումով էլ Արամազդի և Ահուրա-Մազդայի համարժեքությունն այնքան էլ միանշանակ չէ նաև իմաստաբանական-ստուգաբանական առումով։ Նկատի ունենք այն, որ այս երկու համահնչյուն անուններից հենց Արամազդն է պարունակում արարչի իմաստ, որը չկա Ահուրա-Մազդա անվան մեջ։ «Ահուրա-Մազդա» նշանակում է «իմաստուն տեր», մինչդեռ «Արամազդ» անվան երկու բառարմատներից մեկը փաստորեն հայոց էթնոնիմ է («Արամ»/«արմ»), մյուսը «ազդ»/«աստ» բառարմատն է՝ ստեղծելու, արարելու իմաստով, ուստի դրվել է հայկական «աստված» բառի հիմքում։ Եթե Ահուրա-Մազդան և Արամազդը արարիչ աստծո անուններ են, ապա ավելի հավանական է, որ սկզբնականը «Արամազդ» տարբերակն է, որը զրադաշտականության մեջ ենթարկվել է կոնտամինացիայի (բաղարկություն)՝ բառակապակցության հատածի տեղափոխումով առաջացել է զենդերենում ավելի հասկանալի «Ահուրա Մազդա» բառակապակցությունը։ Բայց հետագայում այլ մերձարևելյան լեզուներում և կրոններում վերականգնվել է հայկական սկզբնականը՝ «Արմազդ», «Օրմազդ», «Օրմիզդ» և այլ նմանօրինակ ձևերով, վերականգնելով նաև արարելու սկզբնական իմաստը։ Իր հերթին, «աստված» բառի հիմք հանդիսացող «ազդ/աստ» բառարմատը առկա է հայոց աստվածություններից միայն արարիչ աստծո անվան մեջ, իսկ դա ինքնըստինքյան հաստատում է, որ մեզանում հենց արարիչն է անվերապահորեն ճանաչվել որպես աստված և իր այդ կարգավիճակով է մյուսների հանդեպ գերակայել հայոց պանթեոնում ու որակվել որպես երկնային իշխանության գերագույն դեմք։ 
Ուշագրավ է, որ «աստուած» բառը զրադաշտականության մեջ հայտնվում է միայն սոտերիոլոգիայի (փրկության ուսմունքի) համատեքստում՝ «աստվատ» տառադարձությամբ, դառնալով փրկչի անվան բաղադրյալ։ Համաձայն փրկագործության զրադաշտական ուսմունքի, աշխարհի վերջին հազարամյակում հայտնվելու է փրկիչը՝ Աստվատ-Էրետա անունով։ Ըստ Հր.Աճառյանի, «աստուած» բառը բուն հայկական է, և նրա տարբերակներից մեկը փռյուգիերեն «ազդուատ» բառն է, մյուսը՝ զենդերեն «astvath»-ը [22]£ Եթե սա փռյուգիերենից է հայտնվել զենդերենում և զրադաշտականության մեջ (Ավեստայի լեզուն ընդունված է անվանել «զենդերեն», իսկ Ավեստայի լրիվ անվանումն է՝ «Զենդ-Ավեստա»), ապա ենթադրելի է, որ Փոքր Ասիայի արևմուտքում գտնվող Փռյուգիայից այն կարող էր հասնել զրադաշտականության հայրենիք միայն Հայաստանի տարածքով և հայերենի միջնորդությամբ՝ անկախ նրանից, թե գոյություն ունեցող վարկածներից ո՞րն ընդունենք իբրև զրադաշտականության հայրենիք՝ Բաքտրիան, Քորեզմը, Պարթևստանը, Պարսկաստանը, Ատրպատականը, թե Մեդիան (Մարաստանը)։ Այսինքն՝ «աստված» հասկացության մեջ մեզանում հնագույն ժամանակներից թեպետ աղոտ, բայց արտացոլված է եղել աստծո եռականության ընկալումը։ 
Զրադաշտական փրկագործության ուսմունքում կա ևս մեկ լեզվական նրբություն, որն առնչվում է հայոց լեզվին և մտորումների տեղիք է տալիս։ Փրկիչ Աստվատ-Էրետայի գալու ժամանակ հարություն են առնելու հանգուցյալները, սկսյալ, ըստ Ավեստայի, «առաջին մարդուց, որի անունն էր Հայոմարդ»։ Մենք հեռու ենք այն անհեթեթ մտքից, թե առաջին մարդը հայ էր, ինչպես կարող է հուշել այս անվան հայերեն ստուգաբանությունը։ Ընդամենը պիտի նշենք շատ տարածված մի երևույթ, ըստ որի յուրաքանչյուր ազգային կրոնական պատկերացում հակված է առաջին մարդուն դիտել որպես հենց իր նախահայր։ Աստվածաշնչում տեսնում ենք նույն օրինաչափությունը. առաջին մարդուն հրեաները կոչեցին Ադամ, ինչը եբրայերեն նշանակում է «մարդ», և համարեցին նրան հենց իրենց նախահայր։ Այս երևույթն առնչվում է հնում շատ տարածված ու նաև հայերի վաղնջական կրոնական պատկերացումներում առկա նախնիների պաշտամունքին [23, էջ 483-486]։ Եվ այս համատեքստում չի բացառվում առաջին մարդու Հայոմարդ անվան հայկական ծագումը։ Այս վարկածի հավանականությունն ավելի հավաստի կդառնա, երբ վերստին վերհիշենք, որ արարիչ աստծո Արամազդ անունն էլ է կապված հենց «արմ» («արամ») էթնոնիմին, հետևաբար, նշանակում է նախ և առաջ հենց հայ էթնոսի ստեղծող։ 
Այս մտորումներին ձայնակցում է նաև այն, որ զրադաշտական դիցարանում գոյություն ուներ մայր հողի աստվածուհի, որի անունն էր Սպենտա-Արմայտե, ուր «սպենտա» նշանակում է «սուրբ» (հմմտ.՝ «santa»), իսկ «արմայտե»՝ «հող»։ Ազգային կրոններում սովորական երևույթ է, երբ սուրբ է որակվում հենց տվյալ էթնոսի բնակության տարածքը, ինչը տեսնում ենք նաև Հին Կտակարանում, ուր Երուսաղեմն անվանվում է «սուրբ հող»։ Այս կտրվածքով Ավեստայում հողի դիցուհու «Արմայտե» անվանումն ինքնըստինքյան խոսուն է, քանի որ մատնանշում է և՛ հողը, ուր ծագած պիտի լինի տվյալ կրոնական աշխարհընկալումն իր սկզբնական տեսքով, և՛ այդ աշխարհընկալումը կրող էթնոսի անվանումը։ 
Սրան ավելացնենք, նախ, որ նույն իմաստային հարաբերությունն է ընկած «Արմայտե»-ին ավելի համահնչյուն բուն հայերեն «արմատ» բառում, ուր սերտաճած են հողի և նրա հետ կապված, այդ հողում ծնված, ծլարձակած և արմատավորված էթնոսի իմաստները։ Երկրորդ՝ այն ժամանակ արդեն միջազգային շրջանառության մեջ կար «արմ» բառարմատը՝ հայտնի էր Արմե-շուփրիա հզոր պետական կազմավորումը, մազդեիզմի «տարածքից» դուրս ավելի լայն տարածում ուներ աստծո անվան ոչ թե Ահուրա-Մազդա, այլ Արամազդ տարատեսակը, ուր «Արամ»-ը համազոր է «արմ»-ին և այդպես էլ հնչում է այլ լեզուներով։ Վերոհիշյալ Արմազդ, Օրմիզդ, Արմազի ձևերում վերականգնված է և՛ արարելու սկզբնական իմաստը, և՛ անվան կապը հայ էթնոսի հետ։

----------


## Monk

Անցնելով ծիսաարարողական հարթություն՝ նշենք հատուկ ուշադրության արժանի մի հանգամանք, որը հիշատակել է Մովսես Խորենացին՝ Հայաստանում Արշակունիների գահակալության սկիզբը նկարագրելիս։ Հայոց թագավոր Վաղարշակի նամակում, որը նա հղել էր իր եղբորը՝ պարթևական Արշակ արքային, ասված է. «Այստեղ ոչ հայտնի կարգեր են եղել և ոչ մեհենական պաշտամունքներ» [2, էջ 21]։ Հավանաբար, այդպես էլ շարունակվել է դարերի ընթացքում՝ ընդհուպ մինչև Գրիգոր Լուսավորչի միսիոներական գործունեության տարիները։ Արդեն այդ տարիների կտրվածքով, Արամազդի մեհյանի վերաբերյալ ասված է, որ այն «քաղաքից հեռու էր դրված, և մեծ գետն անցնում էր երկուսի միջով», և Արամազդին «սովոր էին երկրպագել առավոտներն յուրաքանչյուրն իր տան կտուրից, որովհետև երևում էր նրանց դիմացը, իսկ ով որ կամենար զոհել, անցնում էր գետը և զոհում էր մեհյանի առաջ» [2, էջ 151]։ Թեպետ խոսքը վրացական Մցխիթա քաղաքին է վերաբերում, այնուհանդերձ, սա մեհենական պաշտամունքի թույլ կարգավորվածության հայկական տարբերակի արտացոլանք է, եթե հաշվի առնենք, որ Մցխիթան երկար ժամանակ եղել է Հայաստանի կազմում և միայն մ.թ. 37թ. դաշնագրով է միացվել Իբերիային։ Տեղին է հիշատակել նաև Տրդատի հրովարտակը, որ նա հղում է Հայաստանի քրիստոնեացումից մի քանի տարի առաջ երկրի ողջ բնակչությանը. «Բոլորդ՝ նախարարներ, մեծամեծներ, ազատներ, շինականներ, բնիկներ և մեր Արշակունյաց տան ձեռքի տակ սնված ու դաստիարակվածներ, […] հրամայում ենք, որ պատվեք աստվածներին» [1, էջ 66]։ Թագավորական այս կոչի կարիքը հազիվ թե զգացվեր, եթե ծիսաարարողական ոլորտում չտիրեր վերոհիշյալ երերուն իրավիճակը, որն, ի դեպ, դժվար թե այս հրովարտակի զորությամբ մի քանի տարվա ընթացքում կտրուկ փոխվեր, իսկ եթե անգամ փոխվեր, դա սոսկ արտաքին բնույթ կունենար՝ չանդրադառնալով դարերում արմատավորված ընդհանուր դրվածքի վրա։ Այսպիսի իրավիճակ, երբ սովորական է երկրպագությունն առանց տնից դուրս գալու կամ «տան կտուրից», ծիսակատարությունն առանց տաճար գալու, տաճար այցելելն ըստ ցանկության, թույլ է տալիս նշել զգալի մի անջրպետ զրադաշտական հավատից, որը չափազանց ծիսականացված էր այն ժանանակ, երբ դարձավ գերակայող կրոն Հայաստանին սահմանակից երկրում։ Օրենքը, որը կրոնական իմաստավորումով ներառում է առաջին հերթին ծիսա-կանոնական կարգավորումներ, քրիստոնեական վարդապետությամբ մղվեց երկրորդ պլան, «քանի որ օրենքը, որ գիր է, սպանում է, իսկ Հոգին կենդանացնում» (Բ Կրնթ. 3:6)։ Ուստի հայոց վերոհիշյալ ծիսական կարգը ձայնակցում է Քրիստոսի այն պատգամին, որով Նա հորդորում է. «Քարոզեցեք տանիքների վրայից» (Մթս. 10:27. Հռմ. 10:4)։ 
Ցանկացած կրոն բնականորեն ծագում է աշխարհայացքային պատկերացումներից և նույնչափ բնականորեն է «գործում» մինչ այն պահը, երբ նրա պաշտոնականացումը զուգորդվում է պարտադրանքով։ Հենց այդ պահից են բնազդով կատարվող արարողությունները դառնում խիստ կանոնակարգված։ Հայկական մեհենական աստվածպաշտության թույլ ծիսական կարգավորվածության վերոհիշյալ նկարագիրը տեղավորվում է Ի.Գյոթեի «Արևմտա-արևելյան Դիվանի» մեկնաբանություններում տեղ գտած բավականին նշանակալից դիտարկման շրջանակում. «Զրադաշտը, հավանաբար, ի սկզբանե մաքուր, բարեպաշտ, բնական կրոնը վերածեց բարդ ծիսական պաշտամունքի» [16, c.153]։ Հիմքեր կան ենթադրելու, որ Հայաստանում տիրապետում էր այդ սկզբնական բնական կրոնը, որը չէր ենթադրում ընդգծված օֆիցիոզ։ Այս ենթադրության շարունակությունն այն է, որ հայոց մինչքրիստոնեական կրոնը, չնայած նշված զուգադիպություններին, տարբերվում էր պարթևականից ինչպես վերոհիշյալ դոգմատիկ, այնպես էլ կազմակերպչական-ինստիտուցիոնալ իմաստով՝ հակված լինելով շատ ավելի ընդարձակ ծիսաարարողական ազատությանը։ Սա, իր հերթին, ավելի դյուրին էր դարձնում մեհյանից դեպի եկեղեցի տանող ուղին։ 
________________________________________
Գյոթեի երկմաս ձևակերպման մեջ փաստորեն խոսվում է կրոնական զարգացումների երկու փուլի մասին, որոնցից նախնականը որակված «ի սկզբանե մաքուր, բարեպաշտ, բնական կրոն»։ Այս արտահայտությունը բերեցինք ծիսաարարողական համատեքստում՝ համադրելով այն հայոց աստվածպաշտության «բնականության» հետ։ Սակայն Գյոթեի միտքն ավելի ընդգրկուն է և, բացի ծիսականից, վերաբերում է նաև բովանդակային՝ դոգմատիկ շերտին։ Գյոթեն ակնարկում է այն ակունքների մասին, որոնցից օգտված պիտի լիներ Զրադաշտն (իր «խմբագրումներով» հանդերձ) և որոնք ավելի են պահպանվել հայ մինչքրիստոնեական հավատալիքներում։ Հայկական և զրադաշտական կրոններում առկա զուգահեռները (հիշատակված կամ ոչ) ոչ թե մեխանիկական փոխառությունների արգասիք են, ինչն, իհարկե, չի կարելի լիովին հերքել երկու հարևան կրոնների մասին խոսելիս, այլ վկայում են ավելի վաղ ընդհանրությունների մասին, որոնք առկա էին, այսպես կոչված, մինչզրադաշտական ժամանակահատվածում։ Ըստ Ջ.Դարմստեգերի, Ավեստան նախնական ուսմունքի ավելի ուշ կեղծարարություն է (ֆալսիֆիկացիա)՝ կատարված զրադաշտական քրմերի կողմից [24]։ Ի.Գերշևիչը նշում է զրադաշտական կրոնական պատկերացումների երեք փուլ. ա) վաղ՝ Զրադաշտի հեղինակածը, բ) հետագա՝ իրանական ցեղերի պոլիթեիստական հավատալիքների ներմուծումը, գ) վերջին՝ Սասանյանների օրոք կանոնացված պետական կրոնը։ Հետևաբար, բազմաստվածության շերտերի վերագրումը Զրադաշտին փոքր-ինչ կասկածելի է, և պետք է համաձայնել, որ բազմաստվածությունն ավելի ուշ է սողոսկել զրադաշտականության համակարգ։ Ս.Գլինկան անվերապահորեն պնդում է, որ Զրադաշտը Հայկական լեռնաշխարհում և Արաքսի ափերում էր կուտակում իր հոգևոր գիտելիքները և հետագայում «առաջարկել է, իհարկե իր հավելումներով, այն, ինչ լսել է հայ քրմերից կամ կարդացել նրանց մեհենական գրառումներում» [17, c. 217]։ Ս.Գլինկայի փաստարկային բազան՝ Անկետիլ անունը կրող հեղինակի վկայակոչումը, բավարար չի թվում առաջին հայացքից, բայց ավելի ծանրակշիռ է դառնում, երբ պարզվում է, որ հիշատակած հեղինակն Անկետիլ Դյուպերոնն է, ով XVIII դ., երկար տարիներ ապրելով Հնդկաստանի պարսերի շրջապատում՝ տեղում է ուսումնասիրել հարցը, առաջինն է թարգմանել և իր ընդարձակ մեկնաբանություններով հրատարակել Ավեստան (1771թ.)։ Մյուս կողմից, Ս.Գլինկայի վարկածը համադրելի է Ֆ.Նիցշեի այն դրույթին, թե՝ «երբ լրացավ Զարատուստրայի երեսուն տարին, նա թողեց իր հայրենիքն ու իր հայրենիքի լիճը ու գնաց լեռներ» [19, c. 6]։ Եթե Զրադաշտի հայրենիքի հարցում գոյություն ունեցող վարկածներից ընդունենք Մեդիայի (Մարաստանի) վարկածը, ապա հավանական տարբերակներից մեկն այն է, որ Ֆ.Նիցշեի հիշատակած լեռները՝ Հայկական լեռնաշխարհն է։ Գիտակցելով Ֆ.Նիցշեի «Այսպես էր ասում Զարատուստրան» երկի ավելի շուտ գեղարվեստական, քան գիտական բնույթը, ուր նա պատմական իրողությունների վերծանման խնդիր չի հետապնդել, այնուհանդերձ, անկասկած, նա ունեցել է որոշակի աղբյուրներ։ Հաշվի առնելով, որ Ա.Դյուպերոնը և՛ այսօր, և՛ Ֆ.Նիցշեի ժամանակներում համարվել է մեծագույն հեղինակություն եվրոպական զրադաշտագիտության բնագավառում, կասկածից վեր է, որ գերմանացի փիլիսոփան ծանոթ էր այս նույն աղբյուրին, որից օգտվել է Ս.Գլինկան։ 
Սակայն խնդիրն այդքան պարզունակ չէ, այն չի հանգում հայկական արմատներ գտնելուն, և այդպիսի մտադրություն մենք չունենք։ Թվարկած և այլ նմանություններ կարող ենք գտնել նաև այլ կրոններում, մանավանդ Մերձավոր Արևելքի տարածքում։ Հաշվի առնելով այս վերջին հանգամանքը, ինչպես նաև այն, որ նշված տարածաշրջանից դուրս էլ գոյություն ունեին համադրելի ընկալումներ, պիտի ընդունենք, որ խնդիրը շատ ավելի խորն է և ընդգրկուն, այն վերաբերում է մարդկության կրոնական ընկալումների զարգացմանն ընդհանրապես։ Բանն այն է, որ չափազանց վիճելի է արդի գիտության մեջ հաստատուն տեղ գտած կարծիքը կրոնի պատմության մասին, ըստ որի մարդկության անցած կրոնական ուղին ուրվագծվում է որպես անցում բազմաստվածությունից միաստվածության։ Ռուս աստվածաբան Ա.Մենը հիշատակում է ազգագրագետների եզրակացությունն այն մասին, որ «հավատն առ Միակը ոչ թե ավելի ուշ պատմության արգասիք է, այլ առկա է հոգևոր գիտակցության ամենավաղ փուլերում [25]։ Սա հաստատվում է հեղինակավոր ազգագրագետների հետազոտություններով [26-29]։ Նրանց դիտարկումները թույլ են տալիս եզրակացնել, որ պոլիթեիզմն իրականում ավելի ուշ շերտավորումների արդյունք է, որոնց շնորհիվ գոյանում է այնպիսի երևույթ, ինչպիսին է միաստվածության և հեթանոսության տարրերի համատեղումը մեկ ժողովրդի հավատալիքների շրջանակում։ Սա մարդկության գենետիկ հիշողության խնդիր է, ոչ թե մեխանիկական փոխառությունների։ Եթե բիբլիական անալոգները եգիպտական դիցաբանության մեջ կարելի է մասնակիորեն բացատրել այդպիսի փոխառություններով, ապա նույնը հնարավոր չէ անել, եթե Աստվածաշնչի հետ համեմատենք աշխարհագրական իմաստով անհամեմատ ավելի հեռու մի քաղաքակրթություն, ասենք, ինկերի հավատալիքները, որոնք մի ամբողջ օվկիանոսով էին անջրպետված Մերձավոր Արևելքից կամ եվրոպական մշակույթից։ Ինկերի պետության ծավալուն նկարագրության մեջ կարելի է տեսնել երկու կրոնական շերտի՝ մոնոթեիզմի և պոլիթեիզմի համագոյակցություն, ընդ որում՝ ակնհայտ է, որ սկզբնականը միաստվածությունն է եղել։ Ինկերը երկրպագում էին արևին, բայց, «բացի արևից, նրանք ներքուստ երկրպագում էին Պաչա-Կամակին՝ որպես անհայտ աստծու, որին նրանք պաշտում էին ավելի, քան արևին, բայց զոհաբերություններ նրան չէին անում, տաճարներ չէին կառուցում, քանի որ ասում էին, թե չգիտեն նրան, որովհետև նա թույլ չի տվել Իրեն տեսնել» [30]։ Իրեն տեսնելն արգելել է միայն հինուխտյան Աստված, դեռ Սինա լեռան մոտ կարգադրելով ժողովրդին, որ «Աստծուն տեսնելու համար չմերձենան և այդ պատճառով նրանցից շատերը չկորչեն» (Ել. 19:21)։ Ավետարանն ասում է, թե «զԱստուած ոչ ոք ետես երբեք» (Հովհ. 1:18)։ Քրիստոնեական աստվածաբանությունը հաստատում է, որ «ինչպիսին չէ Աստուած, մենք գիտենք, իսկ ինչպիսին է Նա՝ մենք չգիտենք» [31]։ Ինկերի «անհայտ աստծո» այսպիսի նույնացումը հաստատվում է նաև նրա անվան իմաստով. հեղինակը բացատրում է, որ «այն պիտի նշանակի աշխարհի արարիչ, քանի որ կամա նշանակում է արարիչ, իսկ պաչա նշանակում է աշխարհ»։ 
Բիբլիական պատմությունն ուշադիր ընթերցելիս՝ կարելի է տեսնել միաստվածության և հեթանոսության համատեղման օրինակներ անգամ «ընտրյալ ժողովրդի» պատմության որոշ ժամանակահատվածներում, ինչպես նաև վկայություններ այն մասին, որ միաստվածությունը հրեաների մենաշնորհը չէր, այլ ի սկզբանե միաստվածություն են դավանել նրանց շրջապատող այլ ցեղեր ևս։ Անգամ փղշտացիները, որոնք Աստվածաշնչում ներկայացված են իբրև, այսպես ասած, «գլխավոր» հեթանոսներ և իսրայելցիների հիմնական թշնամիներ հեթանոսության դեմ նրանց մղած պայքարում, ըստ սուրբգրային վկայությունների, հրեական էթնոսի ծագումից առաջ՝ դեռ Աբրահամի և Իսահակի օրոք, դավանել են նույն միակ Աստծուն։ Փղշտացիների երկիր ժամանած Աբրահամին նրանց արքան հայտնում է, որ իրեն այցելեց Տերը, Ում մասին նա խոսում է որպես ի՛ր Աստծո մասին, դիմում է «Տեր» դիմելաձևով (Ծն. 20:4-11), և նույնը կրկնվում է Իսահակի այցելության ժամանակ (Ծն. 21:22-29)։ 
«Ընտրյալ ժողովուրդ» հասկացությունը ենթադրում է ընտրության ակտ, ուրեմն մեկից ավելի ընտրազանգված։ Ընտրությունը կատարվել էր միաստվածության հատկանիշով, ու եթե իսրայելցիները միաստվածություն դավանող միակ ժողովուրդն էին, ընտրության խնդիր չէր ծագելու։ Այն, որ գերությունից ելքն իբրև շրջապատող կռապաշտությունից անջատման գործընթաց փորձարկվել էր նաև այլ ժողովուրդների վրա, տեսնում ենք Ամոս մարգարեի գրքում. «Ո՞չ ապաքէն իբրեւ զորդիս Եթէովպացուոց էք դուք Ինձ, որդիք Իսրայէլի, ասէ Տէր. ո՞չ զԻսրայէլ հանի երկրէն Եգիպտացուոց, եւ զՓղշտացիս՝ ի Կափթորայ, և զԱսորիս՝ ի Բոթորայ» (Ամ. 9:7)։ Հատկանշական է, որ այստեղ էլ են հիշատակված նույն փղշտացիները։ 
Թլպատվելու պատգամը հինուխտյան Աստծուց է գալիս և հին աշխարհում պահպանվում էր ոչ միայն հրեաների ծիսակարգում, այլ մերձարևելյան ժողովուրդների ավելի լայն շրջանակում։ Ըստ Հերոդոտոսի, «երեք ժողովուրդ է թլպատում իրեն՝ կոլխերը, եգիպտացիք և եթովպացիք։ Փյունիկեցիք և ասորիները, որոնք Պաղեստինում են, խոստովանում են, որ այդ սովորույթը եգիպտացիներից են վերցրել» [32]։ Նկատենք, որ Հերոդոտոսի թվարկման մեջ ընդգրկված են նաև այն ազգերը, որոնց նշում է Ամոս մարգարեն. ասորիներն ու Պաղեստինը (փղշտացիների երկրի անվանման հունական տառադարձությունն է)։

----------


## Monk

Տարբեր կրոնական համակարգերում, այդ թվում հեթանոսական, բազմաթիվ զուգահեռներն ինչպես դիցաբանական սյուժեների (դրախտապատումներ, ջրհեղեղ ևն), այնպես էլ դոգմատիկ ոլորտում, առիթ են հանդիսացել, որպեսզի դրանք դիտվեն որպես սոսկ փոխազդեցություններ և փոխառություններ։ Այդպիսի մոտեցումը բնորոշ է այն հետազոտողներին, ովքեր կրոնական ոլորտում կրոն չեն տեսնում, չեն ներթափանցում հետազոտվող առարկայի մեջ և դիտարկում են կրոնը «դրսից»՝ աշխարհիկ դետերմինիզմի շրջանակներում։ Այսպես են ծագում մեզանում և՛ Լեոյի վերոշարադրյալ դրույթները, և՛ Մ.Աբեղյանի տեսակետները [33, էջ 20-22, 44-45]։ Նույն մոտեցումները տեսնում ենք նաև համաշխարհային կրոնների հեղինակավոր ուսումնասիրություններից շատերում [34-36]։ Նման մոտեցումով կրոնի ուսումնասիրությունը տեղափոխվում է ֆոլկլորիստիկայի հարթություն՝ գերադասելով կոմպարատիվիստիկայի մոտեցումներից ամենապարզունակը, այն է՝ ընդհանրությունները բացատրել սոսկ ազդեցություններով և անտեսել տիպաբանական կողմը, որի ի հայտ բերելն ավելի աշխատատար է և բարդ, քանի որ տանում է դեպի ակունքներ, իսկ դրանք վերծանվելու կարիք ունեն։ Նման մոտեցմամբ հաճախակի հերքվել է կրոնի բուն էությունը որպես միակ և ուրեմն իր հիմնական, դոգմատիկ կոնցեպտներում որևէ ազդեցություններից անկախ ֆենոմեն։ Մինչդեռ, եթե դրանք ուսումնասիրվեն կրոնաբանությանն ավելի պատշաճ հարթությունում, պարզ է դառնում, որ ընդհանրությունները մարդկության գենետիկ հիշողության մեջ սկզբնական պատկերացումների գոյատևման արգասիք են, ոչ թե մեխանիկական փոխառությունների։ Այն, որ հեթանոսությունը գերազանցապես կապված է արևի կամ կրակի պաշտամունքի հետ, արտացոլանքն է այն նախնական պատկերացման, որով Աստծուն տեսնողը կայրվի՝ պատկերացում, որի գրավոր արձանագրումը պահպանվել է միայն Աստվածաշնչում՝ Տիրոջ ուղղակի նախազգուշացումներում, ինչպես նաև անկիզելի մորենու դրվագում, երբ Մովսեսին Աստված հայտնվում է հրո տեսքով։ 
Աստվածաբանները հեթանոսության սկիզբը կապում են Բաբելոնյան աշտարակաշինության հետ։ Լեզուների բաբելոնյան բաժանումն ավելի շուտ աշխարհայացքային տարանջատում էր, քան լեզվական։ Դա միակ Բանի (խոսքի, ճշմարտության) մասնատում էր բազում բաների (խոսքերի, ճշմարտությունների)։ «Աստուած էր Բանն»,- ասում է ավետարանիչը (Հովհ. 1:1), ուստի խոսքի, բանի բազմացման երկրորդ (եթե ոչ առաջնահերթ) իմաստային շերտը երկնային իշխանության «բազմացումն» էր, որով մարդկության հոգևոր ընկալումներում Աստված վերածվեց աստվածությունների։ Բաբելոնյան բազմալեզվության հետ է կապված այն, որ բազմաստվածությունը տարբեր լեզուներում նշված է «լեզու» կամ «էթնոս» նշանակող բառարմատներով. язычество, heathen, հեթանոս, հարալեզ ևն։ Ավելացնենք, որ սանսկրիտում «լեզու» հասկացությունն արտահայտված էր «jihva» բառով, որի համահնչյունությունն Աստծո աստվածաշնչյան «Յահվե», «Եհովա» անվանումների հետ ամենևին պատահական չէ [37]։

Վերադառնալով Հայաստանին՝ պիտի նշենք, որ, միաստվածության վերոհիշյալ «հատիկները» հին հայկական հավատալիքներում ունեն շատ ավելի վաղնջական արմատներ, քան կարելի է ենթադրել։ Համենայնդեպս, դիցույթների (միֆոլոգեմների) հարթությունում դա հաստատվում է միանշանակ, և տվյալ դեպքում դիցույթների շեշտումը պետք չէ դիտել որպես եզրահանգումների գիտականության կամ պատմականության հերքում։ Լուրջ գիտնականները որակում են դիցաբանությունը որպես պատմական դեպքերի անդրանցականացում, նաև նշելով, որ «մեր մտածողության մեջ միֆաբանությունը պատմությունից բաժանող անդունդը […], հավանաբար, կարելի է լցնել՝ քննելով պատմական այն անցքերը, որոնք դեռ լրիվ չեն առանձնացել միֆաբանությունից, այլ վերջինիս շարունակությունն են» [38]։ 
Բաբելոնյան իրադարձությունը կարևոր տեղ է գրավում Մովսես Խորենացու Պատմության մեջ, ուր հայ ժողովրդի ծագումը կապված է Նոյի ծոռ՝ նահապետ Հայկի հետ։ Աշտարակաշինության մասնակից Հայկը լքեց Բաբելոնը լեզուների բաժանման ժամանակ։ Հայկի հեռացումը Բաբելոնից կարելի է մեկնաբանել որպես Բաբելոնում կատարվածի հետ անհամաձայնության արտահայտություն. սա նշում է նաև Ս.Գլինկան [17, c. 43]։ Հետևաբար, Հայկի պատերազմը Բելի դեմ, որը նույնացվում է Բաբելոնի հիմնադիր և աշտարակաշինության նախաձեռնող ու ղեկավար Նեբրոդի հետ, ոչ այլ ինչ էր, քան կրոնական պատերազմ՝ սկզբնական միաստվածության (Հայկ) և նորածին բազմաստվածության (Բել) միջև։ 
Ուշագրավ է, որ Մովսես Խորենացին ընդհանրապես չի հիշատակում հայ հեթանոսական հավատքը մինչև Արա Գեղեցիկի և Շամիրամի պատմությունը։ Հայոց բազմաստվածության մասին նրա առաջին վկայությունը կապված է Շամիրամի նվաճողական գործունեության հետ։ Իր դեմ ապստամբած հայերին հանդարտեցնելու նպատակով Շամիրամը հայտարարում է, թե Արային կենդանացրին իր աստվածները և որ այսուհետ նրանք «արժանի են մեզանից պաշտվելու և փառաբանվելու»։ Պատմահայրը նաև վկայում է, որ այս քարոզը հասավ իր նպատակին. «Այսպիսի լուրեր տարածելով Հայոց աշխարհում և բոլորին համոզելով՝ հուզմունքը խաղաղեցնում է» [2, էջ 33]։ Անշուշտ, սա ոչ թե կրոնափոխության փաստագրում է, այլ նախկինին նոր շերտավորումների, ներառյալ օտարամուտ աստվածությունների «գումարման» օրինակ, որը կրոնական պատմության վերոշարադրյալ «մեխանիկայի» լավագույնս պատկերազարդումն է։ 
Հայ դիցարանում կային նաև այլ օտարամուտ պաշտամունքներ։ Այդպես, Դարանաղյաց գավառում խոյացած էր Բարշամինա (Բարշամ) աստվածության մեհյանը [1, էջ 122]։ Բարշամն, ըստ Խորենացու, հայոց թագավոր Արամի դեմ պատերազմող ասորի զորավարն էր, ով հետագայում աստվածացվել է իր սերունդների կողմից և ում մուտքը հայոց դիցարան, հավանաբար, տեղի է ունեցել նույն կերպ, ինչպես շամիրամական հարալեզներինը [2, էջ 30]։ Արամ և Հայկ անունները երկուսն էլ հայերի էթնոնիմ են, ուստի Արամի դեմ կռվող Բարշամը հավասարազոր է Հայկի դեմ պատերազմող Բելին, և երկուսն էլ այդպիսով դիտվել են որպես հակահայկական խորհրդանիշ։ Այս հանգամանքը, իհարկե, գիտակցում էին հայոց կրոնական պատմության առաջին դեմքերը, ներառյալ Գրիգոր Լուսավորիչը։ Հավանաբար, այս հարթությունում պետք է դիտել «սպիտակափառ Բարշամինա անվանված աստծու մեհյանի» տապալումը և «նրա արձանի փշրումը», ինչի մասին վկայում է Ագաթանգեղոսը [1, էջ 122]։ 
Տարոնում հատկապես ազդեցիկ էր օտարամուտ աստվածությունների պաշտամունքը՝ այստեղ էին հնդկական ծագում ունեցող Գիսանե և Դեմետր աստվածությունների մեհյանները [39-40]։ «Գես» բառարմատով կազմված «Գիսանե» անունը նշանակում էր՝ «մազոտ», հետեւաբար, այդ աստվածությունները, բացի օտար լինելուց, նաեւ զոոմորֆ (կենդանակերպ) էին, ինչը միանգամայն անհարիր էր և հակադիր հայոց հավատալիքներին և բուն հայկական պանթեոնի բացառապես անտրոպոմորֆ (մարդակերպ) «կազմին»։ Հավանաբար, Տարոնում այս օտար պաշտամունքների գոյատևումը հայոց աստվածների անմիջական հարևանությամբ իր կնիքն էր թողել տեղական պաշտամունքային կարգում, աղավաղել նաև բուն հայկական պաշտամունքի էությունը՝ համենայնդեպս տեղական մասշտաբով։ 
Բռնի քրիստոնեացման վարկածը հերքելիս մենք նշեցինք, որ այնուհանդերձ ընդհարումներ եղել են։ Բայց հատկանշական է, որ համեմատաբար խոշոր չափերի հասնող ավերածություններն, ըստ Ագաթանգեղոսի, եղել են հենց Տարոնում՝ Արածանիի (Եփրատի) ափին գտնվող Աշտիշատի սրբատեղիում։ «Աշտիշատ» բառը՝ «աստ» բառարմատի պարսկականացված ձևի («աշտ») և «շատ» բառարմատի զուգակցում է և նշանակում է «բազմաստված»։ Ուշագրավ է, որ միակ դեպքը, երբ Ագաթանգեղոսը նշում է մարդկային զոհեր («Այդ տեղում գտնվող քրմությանը ծառայող մարդկանցից շատերը զոհվեցին»), վերաբերում է հենց այս սրբատեղիին [1, էջ 131]։ 
Սրանից կարելի է եզրակացնել, որ հիմնական ընդհարումները տեղի են ունեցել այս օտարամուտ պաշտամունքների դեմ մղվող պայքարում։ Այսինքն՝ խոսքը և՛ օտարամուտի, և՛ պարզապես հակահայկական խորհուրդ ունեցող պաշտամունքների մասին է։ Հետևաբար, Գրիգոր Լուսավորչի և Տրդատի գործունեությունն ուսումնասիրելիս պետք է արձանագրել տարբեր մոտեցումներ և վարվելակերպեր, մի կողմից՝ օտարամուտ ու թշնամական պաշտամունքների և մյուս կողմից՝ հայրենի արժեքների նկատմամբ։ Նոր վարդապետության այս ռահվիրաները չէին կարող այդ արժեքներում անտեսել այն բաղադրյալները, որոնք նպաստելու էին իրենց գործին՝ քրիստոնեության ընդունմանը ողջ հայ ժողովրդի կողմից։ Այդ ժամանակվա հայ հավատալիքներում առկա միաստվածության տարրերը միանգամայն թույլ էին տալիս, որպեսզի նույն շինությունները ծառայեն որպես հավաքատեղիներ ու եկեղեցիներ։ Դա հատկապես շեշտված է Տրդատի տեսիլքում, երբ արքային Աստված հայտնում է, որ «Նրան [Աստծուն – Ռ.Պ.] պատշաճում է ամեն շինվածք» [1, էջ 111]։ Այնպես որ՝ Ագաթանգեղոսի վկայակոչած մեհյանների տապալումը եղել է որոշ տեղերում իրադարձությունների անկառավարելիության հետևանք, ոչ թե նպատակ։ Շինությունների դեմ պայքարը չի կարող դիտվել որպես ավելի առաջնահերթ, քան հավատալիքների վերաձևումը։ Մինչդեռ անգամ հավատալիքների հարցում Գրիգոր Լուսավորիչն ու Տրդատը պահպանողական էին և գործի էին դնում նույնիսկ հին կրոնական սովորույթները։ Ինչպես վկայում է Ագաթանգեղոսը, Ս.Գրիգորը նոր քրիստոնեական տոնակարգում «կարգադրեց […] մեծ տոն սահմանել սնոտի պաշտամունքի ժամանակներում ամենաբեր նոր պտուղների Ամանորի աստծու՝ հյուրընկալ Վանատուրի տոնին, որը առաջներում հենց նույն տեղում ուրախությամբ տոնում էին նավասարդի օրը» [1, էջ 137]։ 
Ի վերջո, պիտի ընդգծենք, որ ընդհանրապես քրիստոնեությունը միակ կրոնն է, որը չի ոչնչացնում նախկինը, ուր կան այն «հատիկները», որոնք համահունչ են նորին՝ առանձնահատկություն, որը հռչակում է Ինքը Քրիստոս. «Մի՛ կարծէք, թէ Օրէնքը կամ մարգարէներին ջնջելու եկայ. չեկայ ջնջելու, այլ՝ լրացնելու» (Մթս. 5:17)։ Այս սկզբունքին հավատարիմ են մնացել հայոց դարձի առաջին դեմքերը, այս սկզբունքը հատկապես իրականացված պետք է համարել հայ իրականության մեջ, ուր չեն եղել ո՛չ խաչակիրներ, ո՛չ հավատաքննություն, չի արձանագրված մարդկանց այրելու որևէ դեպք։ Դա չի եղել նաև իրադարձություններով առլեցուն հայոց դարձի օրերում, քանի որ, ինչպես տեսանք, քրիստոնեության ընդունման համար բազում նախադրյալները հայ հին կրոնում նաև երաշխիք էին իրադարձությունների նմանօրինակ անցանկալի զարգացումներից խուսափելու համար։ 
Հայկի և Բելի հակամարտության վերոհիշյալ իմաստավորման համատեքստում առանձնակի է կարևորվելու այն, որ հայ ժողովրդի ծագման իսկ հիմքում է դրված Բաբելոնից տարանջատվելու և նրա դեմ պայքար մղելու փաստը։ Բանն այն է, որ Բաբելոնը ոչ միայն աշտարակաշինության դրվագում, այլև Սուրբ Գրքի ողջ տեքստում հանդես է գալիս որպես հեթանոսության հոմանիշ և խորհրդանիշ։ Այն, ըստ Սուրբ Մատյանի, պիտի վերանա, կորստյան մատնվի, ընդ որում՝ Աստծո հրահանգով։ Հատուկ ուշադրության է արժանի, որ այդ հրահանգի շրջանակում Բաբելոնի դեմ մարտնչելու համար Աստված կոչ է անում այն նույն ազգին, որն իր ծագման պահից է կռվել բաբելոնյան կռապաշտության դեմ. «Հրաւիրեցէք ի վերայ դորա գունդս, պատուէր տուք յինէն Այրարատեան թագաւորութեանցն եւ Ասքանազեան գնդին» (Երմ. 51:27)։ «Արարատեան թագաւորութիւններ» արտահայտությունը մեկնաբանման կարիք չունի։ Ինչ վերաբերում է «Ասքանազեան գնդին», սա հանդես է գալիս որպես «հայոց» բառի գրեթե հոմանիշ, որով նշվում է հայոց աշխարհը բազում աղբյուրներում, ներառյալ հայկական, օր., Կորյունի աշխատությունում, երբ նա խոսում է «Ասքանազյան ազգի եւ Հայաստանյան աշխարհի գրի մասին» [41]։ Աստվածաշնչի եբրայերեն բնօրինակում վերոհիշյալ թվարկությունը մի քիչ այլ է. «զթագաւորութիւնս Արարատայ, Մինւոյ եւ Ասքենազայ»։ Այստեղ առկա և հունարենում բացակայող «Մինւոյ» բառը մատնանշում է Ուրարտուն։ Մենուա (Մինուա) թագավորի գահակալության ծաղկուն և արձանագրություններով ամենահարուստ ժամանակաշրջանը (Ք.ա. 810-786թթ.) միանգամայն հնարավոր էր դարձրել, որ նրա գահակալությունից մեկ ու կես դար անց, երբ գրվում էր Երեմիա մարգարեի գիրքը (Ք.ա. 627թ.), Ուրարտու կոչվող Վանի թագավորությունը Մերձավոր Արևելքում ճանաչվեր ամենաշատ գործնական և գրավոր «հետք թողած» գահակալի անվամբ։ 
Այս համատեքստում նոր հնչեղություն է ստանում սուրբգրային մի այլ դրվագ։ Բաբելոնից տարածված հեթանոսության ևս մեկ կենտրոն էր Նինվե քաղաքը։ Այն կառուցել էր ասորիների նախահայր Ասուրը, որը բաբելոնյան ծագում ուներ (Ծն., 10:11) և աստվածացվել էր իր սերունդների կողմից։ Նշենք, որ «Ասուր» անվան հնչյունափոխությամբ էլ առաջացել է «ահուր» բառը, որն Ավեստայում նշանակում է «տեր»։ Ըստ Աստվածաշնչի, հետագայում, երբ Ասորեստանի արքա Սենեքերիմը մտադրվեց կործանել Երուսաղեմն ու անարգեց Տիրոջ անունը, Աստծո նախախնամությամբ նա սպանվեց Նինվե քաղաքում իրենց կուռք Նիսրոխին երկրպագություն անելու պահին։ Այդ սպանությունը կատարվեց Իսրայելին փրկելու համար, ուստի տրամաբանական կլիներ ակնկալել, որ սպանողներն ապաստան գտնեին Իսրայելում։ Սակայն նրանք, ինչպես վկայում է Աստվածաշունչը, «Արարատի երկիր փախան» (Դ Թագ. 19:36-37, Եսայի 37:37-38. եբրայերենում ավելի հստակ է. «Հայաստան փախան»)։ 
Ուրեմն Սուրբ Մատյանի հեղինակներին՝ հրեա մարգարեներին քաջ հայտնի էր Հայաստանի տարածաշրջանում տիրող կրոնական իրավիճակը, որը նրանք դիտում էին եթե ոչ որպես միաստվածություն, ապա առնվազն միաստվածության հետ համատեղելի, ինչը թույլ էր տալիս իրենց գրվածքներում ներկայացնել այս տարածքը որպես դաշնակից՝ կռապաշտության դեմ պայքարի այս դրվագներում։

----------


## Monk

Մինչ այժմ հիմնականում մատնանշեցինք հայ հին հավատալիքներում միաստվածության տարրերի և միաստվածությանը բնորոշ հոգևոր ընկալումների առկայությունը։ Բայց միաստվածությունն ընդհանուր հասկացություն է, ոչ թե որոշակի կրոնի անվանում։ Հետևաբար, կարիք կա անդրադառնալու նաև հայ հին կրոնի այն բաղադրյալներին, որոնք հատկապես կարևորվում են մոնոթեիստական կոնկրետ վարդապետության մեջ, որպիսին է քրիստոնեությունը։ Այս խնդիրը կարող է անհեթեթ թվալ, եթե ելակետ ընդունենք այն, որ քննարկվող ժամանակներում Փրկիչը դեռ չէր ծնվել և առավել ևս Նրա վարդապետությունը չէր քարոզվել։ Բայց եթե հիշենք, որ Ինքը Քրիստոս հայտնեց, թե եկել է ոչ թե հինը քանդելու, այլ հաստատելու (Մթս. 5:17), ապա խնդիրն այնքան էլ անլուծելի չի թվա։ Հին Կտակարանը լի է ոչ միայն մարգարեություններով Քրիստոսի մասին, այլ նաև Աստծո եռամիասնության վկայություններով։ «Ի սկզբանէ էր Բանն, եւ Բանն էր առ Աստուած, եւ Աստուած էր Բանն» (Հովհ. 1:1)։ Քրիստոսին վերաբերող այս խոսքն անմիջական աղերս ունի Աստվածաշնչի առաջին իսկ տողերին՝ արարչության նկարագրությանը, որի ընթացքում Արարիչն անվանվում է եբրայերեն «Ելոահ» բառի հոգնակիով՝ «Էլոհիմ»։ Քրիստոս դիմում է Հայր Աստծուն՝ ասելով. «Ինձ սիրեցիր նախքան աշխարհ լինելը» (Հովհ. 17:24)։ Առաքյալն անվանում է Քրիստոսին «Ամէն ստեղծուածներից առաջ ծնած» (Կող. 1:15)։ Դեռ Ծննդոց Գրքում է պատմվում, որ Աստված հայտնվեց Աբրահամին երեք այրերի տեսքով, և պատրիարքը նրանց դիմեց եզակի «Տէր» դիմալաձևով (Ծն. 18:1-3), իսկ Ավետարանում Քրիստոս հաստատում է, որ Ինքն է եղել այդ այրերից մեկը. «Աբրահամը՝ ձեր հայրը, ցանկացաւ Իմ աշխարհ գալու օրը տեսնել. տեսաւ եւ ուրախացաւ» (Հովհ. 8:56)։ Դավթի սաղմոսում ասված է. «Տէրն իմ Տիրոջն ասաց» (Սղմ. 109:1)։ Օրինակները, որոնք կարելի է շարունակել, վկայում են, որ Աստծո լիության մասին հայտնվում էր մարդկանց, հատկապես նվիրյալներին, ի սկզբանե։ Սրանով, ոչ թե փոխառություններով, պետք է բացատրել մինչքրիստոնեական տարբեր կրոնական համակարգերի դիցաբանական մոտիվների որոշակի աղերսները ավետարանական մոտիվներին, օր., հին Եգիպտոսում մեռնող-հառնող աստվածության առկայությունը (օր., Օսիրիսը)։ 
Հայ հնագույն հավատալիքներում նույնպես կար մեռնող-հառնող աստծո գաղափարը՝ Արա Գեղեցիկի պաշտամունքը, որը «տեղական հնագույն աստվածներից է» [23, էջ 484]։ Նախնիների աստվածացման ավանդույթի շրջանակում Արան դիտվում էր իբրև մարդկանց համար կյանքը զոհաբերած և հետո ոգիների միջամտությամբ հարություն առած աստվածություն։ Ինչպես նշեցինք, սա միայն հայ հավատալիքների առանձնահատկություն չէ, եթե միայն սա լիներ, դժվար թե ծառայեր որպես փաստարկ այն բանի, թե հայ կրոնն ավելի էր «հարմար» նոր ուսմունքն ընդունելու համար։ Բանն այն է, որ հայոց հին կրոնում մյուսների համեմատ ավելի էին խտացված այսօրինակ աղերսները քրիստոնեական արժեհամակարգին։ 
Վերը մենք նշեցինք, որ հայ կրոնական ըմբռնումներում նշմարվում է «աստված» և «դիցն» հասկացությունների տարբերակում։ Ի՞նչ էին իրենցից ներկայացնում այդ «դիցն» հայ պատկերացումներում։ Արամազդի բնութագիրն իբրև արարիչ «երկնի եւ երկրի» ենթադրում է, որ արարչագործության բաղադրամաս է նաև երկնային զորությունների արարումը։ Հավանաբար, հայոց «դիցն» ընկալվել են ավելի շուտ իբրև աննյութ ոգիներ և այս առումով ավելի են մերձեցած եղել հրեշտակների դասին հենց քրիստոնեական իմաստավորումով։ 
Այս առումով ծագում է ոչ պակաս կարևորություն ունեցող մի այլ հարց. եղե՞լ է արդյոք հայ հոգևոր պատկերացումներում «հրեշտակ» կամ սրան մերձեցող հասկացություն։ Հարցի համատեքստում հետաքրքրական պիտի լինի վերստին անդրադարձն ավելի վաղ կրոնական պատկերացումներին՝ նախնիների պաշտամունքի համատեքստում։ Մտորումների տեղիք է տալիս Տորք Անգեղի հանգամանքը, որը պաշտվում էր իբրև աստվածություն [42] և որի անունը նույնպես կարող է դիտվել որպես էթնոնիմ՝ Թորգոմ անվան հետ առնչության առումով, ինչը լիովին աչքաթող են արել հայ գիտնականները, ներառյալ Ն.Ադոնցը, Լեոն, Մ.Աբեղյանն ու այլոք։ Մինչդեռ Մ.Աբեղյանն ինքն էլ կարող էր հանգել այս եզրակացությանը՝ իր իսկ նշած այն փաստից, որ Տորքը «պաշտված է եղել […] Հայաստանի հարավային մասում, Եփրատից մինչև Վանա ծովը, ուր ընկնում է նաև Անգեղ գավառը» [33, էջ 38]։ Իսկ նշված այս տարածքը անվանվում էր Թեգարամա կամ Թոգորմա [23, էջ 196]։ Դա Թորգոմի աստվածաշնչյան անունն է եբրայերեն և հունարեն տառադարձությամբ։ Հայոց դյուցազնի անվանը կցված «Անգեղ» որոշիչը մեկնաբանվում է իբրեւ «տգեղ»։ Հսկա և տգեղ բնութագրերի գումարումով Տորքը պիտի որ պատկերացվեր հրեշավոր արտաքինով։ Սակայն «Անգեղ» բառի ընկալումն իբրև «տգեղ» ամենևին վստահելի չէ։ Ազգային դյուցազնը սովորաբար չի օժտվում նեգատիվ որակներով, այլ հակառակը, նրան վերագրվում են գերդրական հատկանիշներ, որոնք վերաբերում են նաև արտաքին նկարագրին։ Մ.Աբեղյանը նշում է, որ Տորք անվանը կցված «Անգեղեայ» մասնիկը «նշանակում է ծագում», բայց մի՞թե սա չի հուշում, որ «Անգեղեայ» մակդիրով շեշտվել է Տորքի պատկանելությունը որոշակի դասին։ Ո՞րն է այդ «դասը»։ Մ.Աբեղյանը նշում է նաև, որ «Անգեղ» անունը «տոտեմական ծագում ունի (թռչուն)» [23, էջ 484]։ Հիշեցնենք, որ քրիստոնեական պատկերացումներում հրեշտակները հայտնվում են մարդկանց մարդակերպ կամ թռչունի տեսքով (հավանաբար, իմաստների այս ներթափանցումով էլ ծագել է «անգղ» բառը)։ Ուստի ավելի հավանական է «անգեղ» մակդիրն ընթերցել որպես «angel» բառի հնդեվրոպական տառադարձություն՝ լ-ղ հնչյունափոխությամբ, որը միայն հայերենում է պահպանվել (Սոլոմոն-Սողոմոն, Լուկաս-Ղուկաս, Պաւղոս-Պօղոս, псалм-սաղմոս ևն)։ Հետևաբար, «անգեղ» մակդիրի վերծանումն իբրև «տգեղ»՝ հետագա վերաիմաստավորման արգասիք է, որով ազգային դյուցազնին վերագրվել է արտաքուստ հրեշավոր մի կերպար։ Բայց նրան պաշտել են որպես աստվածություն, այսինքն, ինչպես այլ «դիցն», նա, ըստ «դիցն» հասկացության վերոշարադրյալ իմաստավորման, դիտարկվել է երկնային աննյութ ոգիների շարքում2, իսկ «հրեշտակ» հայկական բառն էլ, ի դեպ, պահպանել է նաեւ «անգեղ»-ի հիշյալ տոտեմական իմաստը՝ «թեւավոր» [43, էջ 140]։ 
Հաջորդ խնդիրը, որին պետք է անդրադառնանք, Անահիտ դիցուհու բնութագրերն են։ Նրան կցված էր «աստվածամայր» բնորոշիչը, և նա որոշ համատեքստերում համարվում էր ոչ թե Արամազդի դուստր, այլ նրա կին [44]։ Արարիչ աստծո որդիներ-աստվածությունների մայր լինելու հանգամանքը միահյուսվելով «ան-ահիտ» անվան ստուգաբանությանը («մաքուր», «անբիծ», «անպիղծ», «անարատ»), որոշակիորեն մերձեցնում էր մեր դիցուհուն քրիստոնեական Աստվածամոր կերպարին, որը նույնպես «Անարատ Կույս» է։ Այս զուգահեռն ավելի որոշակի է դառնում, երբ հաշվի ենք առնում, որ քրիստոնեական Աստվածամայրը պաշտվում է որպես բարեխոս և բարերար՝ հատկանիշ, որն առանձնահատուկ է շեշտված Անահիտի «տիտղոսների» շարքում. «Բոլոր զգաստությունների մայրը, բարերարը ամբողջ մարդկային բնության» [1, էջ 41]։ 
Վերստին անդրադառնալով հայկական դիցարանի «գլխավոր դեմքին»` Արամազդին, պիտի նշենք, որ նրա անունը կազմող «ազդ/աստ» բառարմատն ավելի խոր գնացող եզրահանգումների տեղիք է տալիս։ Նախ, հայ պանթեոնում միայն նա է իր անվան մեջ կրում «աստված» իմաստը, որն, ինչպես արդեն նշել ենք, գոյանում է «ազդ/աստ» բառարմատից։ Բայց նաև չափազանց նշանակալից է, որ այդ բառարմատն ունի իմաստների ավելի լայն դաշտ, որոնցից առաջնահերթ են երեքը՝ «ստեղծում», «լուր» և «ներգործություն»։ Այս իմաստներն արտացոլված են նույն բառարմատով հայերենում կազմված «հաստատել», «ազդարարել» և «ազդել» բառերում։ Իմաստների այս եռականությունն է հաստատված Արամազդ անվան մեջ, որը, հետևաբար, արդեն իսկ պարունակում է աստծո լիության ընկալման սաղմեր, որոնք աղերսներ ունեն Սուրբ Երրորդության իմաստավորմանը. հաստատելու իմաստով մատնանշվում է արարումը, «ազդ» և «ազդարարել» իմաստով՝ լուրը (բարի լուր, խոսք, Բան), ազդելու իմաստով՝ Սուրբ Հոգու «գործառութային» ոլորտը։ 
Հետեւաբար, շատ հավանական է, որ զրադաշտական փրկագործության համատեքստում «աստուած» բառի հայտնվելը («աստվատ» տառադարձությամբ, ինչը նշեցինք վերը) և օգտագործումն իբրև փրկչի անվանում կապված է տվյալ բառի հայկական այս իմաստավորման հետ։ 
________________________________________
Եթե դիտենք մարդկության հնագույն շրջանի կրոնական պատմությունը վերոշարադրյալ կտրվածքով՝ որպես ընթացք միաստվածությունից դեպի բազմաստվածություն, և եթե համաձայնենք, որ կռապաշտությունն ավելի ուշ շերտավորումների արգասիք է, ապա պիտի նշենք, որ հայկական կրոնում ավելի են պահպանվել հենց այս՝ նախնական միաստվածության տարրերը՝ այն նույն պատճառով, որով հերքվում է հայերի բռնի քրիստոնեացումը և որն արդեն մատնանշեցինք աշխատության սկզբում. հայերի առավել պահպանողական կեցվածքն իրենց կրոնական պատկերացումների հարցում։ Այս հիմքով է Ղազար Փարպեցին համարել, որ քրիստոնեության ընդունումով մենք վերստին ճանաչեցինք «զհայրենի և զբնիկ օրէնս մեր» [45]։ Ղազար Փարպեցու այս մտքի արդի մեկնաբանություններից մեկում նշված է, որ «պատմիչն այստեղ նկատի ունի քրիստոնեական ճշմարիտ աստվածպաշտության ազգային հնագույն վկայությունները, որոնց արմատները հասնում են մինչև Ք.ա. IV-III հազարամյակները» [46]։ Հեղինակը հիշատակում է նաև մի այլ հետազոտողի մատնանշած շումերական սկզբնաղբյուրները, ուր Արատտա երկիրը բնութագրվում է իբրև «սուրբ ծեսերի (կամ օրենքների) երկիր» [47]։ Այս ամենը ցույց է տալիս, որ հայ կրոնական պատկերացումներն ավելի հարազատ են մնացել այն սկզբնականին, որն, ըստ մեր դիտարկումների, պիտի լիներ միաստվածությունը։ 
Հավանաբար, օրինաչափ պետք է ճանաչել, որ մարդու ծագման աստվածաշնչյան տարածքում, որն ընդգրկել էր Եփրատի և Տիգրիսի ավազանները, ջրհեղեղով մկրտված ու մաքրված մարդկության հայրենիքում, որն էր Արարատը, գենետիկ հիշողությունը միակ Արարչի մասին ավելի կայուն է եղել և համեմատաբար քիչ է ենթարկվել հետագա աղավաղումներին։ Հայ հին կրոնն ավելի «զուսպ» է գտնվել հետագա շերտավորումների նկատմամբ, քան մյուս կրոնական համակարգերը, իսկ անխուսափելի շերտավորումներն էլ անճանաչելի չեն դարձրել նախնականը, ուր չափազանց ակտիվ են եղել միաստվածության տարրերը և քրիստոնեությանը միանգամայն հարիր հոգևոր ըմբռնումները։ 
Ուստի քրիստոնեության ընդունումը Հայաստանում որպես պետական կրոն պիտի որակվի իբրև վերադարձ սկզբնական միաստվածությանը, որը թեպետ կորսված էր և աղավաղված, բայց, այնուհանդերձ, լիովին չէր ջնջվել հայ ժողովրդի թե՛ պատմական, թե՛ գենետիկ հիշողությունից և հայտնվեց նրան որակապես նորացված վիճակում՝ քրիստոնեության վարդապետության միջոցով։ Եվ այս հանգամանքը՝ վերադարձի, սկզբնականը վերագտնելու իմաստը, հաստատվեց հայոց լեզվում, ուր 301թ. իրադարձությունը՝ քրիստոնեության ընդունումը որպես պետական կրոն, արտահայտված է «հայոց դարձ» բառակապակցությամբ։ Այդ գիտակցությունն, իհարկե, շատ ավելի հստակ էր այն ժամանակ և խամրում էր այնքանով, որքանով ժամանակները հեռանում էին իրադարձությունից և որքանով իրադարձությունը դառնում էր ավելի «տարիքավոր», «հասակն առած» պատմություն։ IVդ. պատմական անցքերի ականատեսներից ու անմիջական մասնակիցներից մեկը Ագաթանգեղոսն էր, ուստի բնական է նրա աշխատության մեջ նշումն այն հանգամանքի, որ քրիստոնեության ընդունումով հայերը «դարձյալ հավատի մեջ սրտանց հաստատվեցին» [1, էջ 123]։

----------


## Monk

Աղբյուրներ և գրականություն
1.	Ագաթանգեղոս, Պատմություն Հայոց, Եր., 1977։ 
2.	Մովսես Խորենացի, Հայոց պատմություն, Եր., 1990։ 
3.	Ալիշան Ղեւոնդ, Հին հաւատք Հայոց, Վենետիկ, 1895. 
4.	Կապանցյան Կ., Հայոց հեթանոսական կրոնը, Վաղարշապատ, 1879. 
5.	Капанцян Гр., Хеттские боги у армян, Ер., 1940. 
6.	Դուրյան Ե., Հայոց հին կրոնը կամ հայկական դիցաբանություն, Երուսաղեմ, 1933։ 
7.	Эмин Н., Очерки религии и верований языческих ярмян, М., 1866. 
8.	Gelzer H., Zur armenischen Gotterlehre, Leipzig, 1896. 
9.	Carriere A., Les huit sanctuaries de l’Armenie paienne, Paris, 1899. 
10.	Штеккельберг Р., Об иранском влиянии на религиозном веровании армян // Древности восточные, т. I, вып. I, М., 1901. 
11.	Топоров В.Н., Об отражении одного индоевропейского мифа в армянской традиции // Историко-филологический журнал, 1977, No. 3. 
12.	Ստրաբոն, Հայոց մասին, Եր., 1940, էջ 60։ 
13.	Լեո, Երկերի ժող. 10 հատորով, հ. 1, Եր., 1966։ 
14.	Творения иже во святых Отца нашего Василия Великаго, т. 3., М., 1991, с 15. 
15.	Աճառյան Հր., Հայկական անձնանունների բառարան, հ. Ա, Եր., 1942, էջ 145։ 
16.	Гете И., Западно-восточный Диван, М,. 1988. 
17.	Глинка С., Обозрение истории армянского народа, ч. 1, М., 1832. 
18.	Թովմա Արծրունի եւ Անանուն, Պատմություն Արծրունյաց տան, Եր., 1985, էջ 49։ 
19.	Ницше Ф., Так говорил Заратустра // Собр. соч. в 2 тт., Т. 1, М., 1990. 
20.	Gershevitch I., Zoroaster’s own contribution // Journal of New Eastern Studies, Chicago, 1964. 
21.	Ագաթանգեղայ Պատմութիւն Հայոց, Թիֆլիս, 1914, էջ 399։ 
22.	Աճառյան Հր., Հայերեն արմատական բառարան, 4 հատորով, հ. 1, Եր., 1971, էջ 281։ 
23.	Հայ ժողովրդի պատմություն, 8 հատորով, հ. 1, Եր., 1971։ 
24.	Брагинский И.С., Авеста // Авеста в русских переводах, СПб., 1998, с. 37. 
25.	Мень А., История религии в 7 тт., Т. 1, Истоки религии, М., 1991, с. 160. 
26.	Bazedov H., The Australian Aborigenal, London, 1925. 
27.	Леви-Брюль Л., Первобытное мышление, М., 1930. 
28.	Schmidt W., High Gods in America, Oxford, 1932. 
29.	Токарев С.А., Ранние формы религии., М., 1964. 
30.	Инка Гарсиласо де ла Вега, История государства Инков, М., 1974, с. 77. 
31.	Hieronymus, Uber Isaias, Texte der Kirchenfater, 1. Munchen, 1963, S. 25. 
32.	Геродот, История, Л., 1972, с. 40. 
33.	Մ.Աբեղյան, Երկեր, հ. Գ, Եր., 1968։ 
34.	Морозов Н.А, Азиатские Христы М., 2003. 
35.	Фрэзер Дж., Золотая ветвь, М., 1986. 
36.	Фрэзер Дж., Фольклор в Ветхом Завете, М., 1986. 
37.	Фасмер М., Этимологический словарь русского языка, т. 4, М., 1973, с. 551. 
38.	Бирлан Дж. Ф., Параллельная мифология, М., 1997, с. 27-28. 
39.	Յովնան Մամիկոնեան, Պատմութիւն Տարոնոյ, Եր., 1941։ 
40.	Айвазян К.В., «История Тарона» и армянская литература IV-VII веков, Ер., 1976, с. 169 и сл. 
41.	Կորյուն, Վարք Մեսրոպ Մաշտոցի, Եր., 1994, էջ 34։ 
42.	Ադոնց Ն., Տորք աստված հին հայոց // Հուշարձան, Վիեննա, 1911, էջ 389-394։ 
43.	Նոր բառգիրք հայկազեան լեզուի, 2 հատորով, հ. 1, Եր., 1981, էջ 140։ 
44.	Мифы народов мира, в 2 тт., Т. 1, М., 1992, с. 76. 
45.	Ղազարայ Փարպեցւոյ Պատմութիւն Հայոց եւ Թուղթն առ Վահան Մամիկոնեան, Տփխիս, 1904, էջ 161։ 
46.	Դանիելյան Էդ., Հայաստանում քրիստոնեությունը պետական կրոն հռչակելու հոգևոր ակունքները և պատմական նշանակությունը, Եր., 1997, էջ 17։ 
47.	Մովսիսյան Ա., Հնագույն պետությունը Հայաստանում՝ Արատտա, Եր., 1992, էջ 29-32։ 


1 Անշուշտ, պետք չէ չափազանցել մտորումների տեղիք տվող այն հանգամանքը, որ այս դիցուհու հռոմեական համարժեք Դիանայի անունը փաստորեն «Անահիտե¬ի հակառակ ընթերցումն է։ Չենք պնդում այս փոխկապվածության հիպոթեզը, բայց նշենք, որ հակառակ ընթերցման վարկածն այնքան էլ անհեթեթ չի թվում, եթե նկատի առնենք, որ արամեերենը, որով գրի էր առնված Ավեստան (Ֆ.Ալտհայմ, Ֆ.Անդրեաս) և որը նաև, ըստ արդի գիտական պնդումների, հայոց նախաքրիստոնեական այբուբեններից մեկն էր, գրվում էր աջից ձախ, և միանգամայն հնարավոր է, որ հռոմեացիք կարող էին այն ընթերցել ըստ լատիներենի՝ ձախից աջ։ Եթե այս հիպոթեզը ճիշտ լինի, ապա սա ևս վկայելու է Անահիտ դիցուհու հայկական ընկալման առաջնության ճանաչումը։ 
2 Գուցե «անգեղ/angel» իմաստների համատեղումով է, որ այս ոգիների անվանումը հետագայում ներառել է այն հակասական բնութագիրը և առաջացել է «angel-հրեշ» ասոցիատիվ կապը, ինչը ենթադրելի է «հրէշ» բառարմատով կազմված «հրէշտակ» անվանումից։ Արժեքային այսօրինակ հակադրության ներառումով իմաստային վերափոխումը և հակադիր իմաստների միաձուլումը զարմանալի չէ և հանդիպում է հատկապես երկնային ոլորտներին վերաբերող եղելություններին. այդպես «deus» բառն է ներառել իր մեջ և՛ «դև», և՛ «աստված» իմաստները։ 

http://www.noravank.am/am/?page=analitics&nid=13

----------

Freeman (26.07.2010)

----------


## Monk

*Մոդերատորական։ Վերջին երկու գրառումները տեղափոխվել են այստեղ` հաշվի առնելով առավել համապատասխանությունը տվյալ թեմային:*

----------

Jarre (03.06.2011)

----------


## Մեղապարտ

*Անդրադարձ Հոդվածին*

*Հոդվածի նախաբանում*
1.մինչքրիստոնեական*(արևապաշտական)* կրոնը համադրվում է դասական հեթա նոսության և մերձարևելյան տարածքում մեծ ազդեցություն ունեցած զրադաշտա կանության հետ։ 

*Նկատառում* 
 Հեղինակի չպարզաբանած է թողնում * «հին կրոն»* տերմինը ,
 Ցավոք, հայ ժողովրդի կրոնական պատմության մինչքրիստոնեական շրջանը չափազանց քիչ է ուսումնասիրված։ 
Կրոնական առումով այս տարածաշրջանն առանձնանում է նրանով, որ հանդիսանում է միաստվածություն դավանող և այսօր համաշխարհային մեծ դերակատարություն ունեցող կրոնների՝ հուդայականության, քրիստոնեության և մահմեդականության օրրան։
Ուստի* հայ մինչքրիստոնեական* (անհասկանալի է իսչ է սա նշանակում) հավատալիքների ուսումնասիրման համար ան հրաժեշտ գրավոր կամ այլ աղբյուրների բացակայությունը կարող է գոնե մասամբ փոխհատուցվել, եթե հաշվի առնենք այս ընդհանրությունները և, որպես օժանդակ նյութ, դիմենք զրադաշտականությանը՝ առայժմ մի կողմ թողնելով հավատա լիք ների տարածման գեոէթնիկական ուղղվածությունը։ 
*Շատ կարևոր է հեղինակի այս մեջ բերումը որը հիշատակել է Մովսես Խորենացին՝ Հայաստանում Արշակունիների գահակալության սկիզբը նկարագրելիս։ Հայոց թագավոր Վաղարշակի նամակում, որը նա հղել էր իր եղբորը՝ պարթևական Արշակ արքային, ասված է. «Այստեղ ոչ հայտնի կարգեր են եղել և ոչ մեհենական պաշտամունքներ»* 
Արամազդի մեհյանի վերաբերյալ ասված է, որ այն «քաղաքից հեռու էր դրված, և մեծ գետն անցնում էր երկուսի միջով»,

* «Կայծակնային» քրիստոնեացման այս փաստն ինքնըստինքյան առեղծվածային պիտի թվա և բացատրության կարիք ունի։* Գիտական շրջանառության մեջ տեղ գտած բացատրությունները բավարար չեն և չեն կարող դիտվել որպես արծարծված հարցի պատասխան, քանի որ ոչ միայն փաստարկների բավարար բազա չունեն, այլև ընդհանրապես զուրկ են որևէ փաստարկից :Ըստ հեղինակի Ագաթանգեղոսի «Պատմություն Հայոց» աշխատության մեջ «առկա են սոսկ առանձին մեհյանների տապալման հիշատակումներ»։ 
*Ուրեմն ո՞րն է հայ ժողովրդի այդքան արագ և, ըստ վկայությունների, անցավ մկրտության առեղծվածը։* Անշուշտ, համաձայն բազում վկայությունների և հայ եկեղեցական ավանդույթի, դեռ I դարում Ս.Բարդուղիմեոս և Ս.Թադեոս առաքյալները Հայաստանում քարոզել են քրիստոնեական ուսմունքը և հիմնադրել Հայ Եկեղեցին, ինչի շնորհիվ էլ դարերի ընթացքում այն սրբորեն պահպանել է իր Առաքելական կարգավիճակն ու անվանումը։ 
Համարձակվում ենք ենթադրել, որ Հայաստանը դարձավ «նախաձեռնողը» մի ընթացքի, որով քրիստոնեությունը հետագայում վերածվեց համաշխարհային ամենաազդեցիկ կրոններից մեկի, այն պատճառով, որ հայերի մինչքրիստոնեա կան հավատալիքներում առկա էին նոր վարդապետությանը շատ թե քիչ համա հունչ որոշակի բաղադրյալներ։ 
ըստ Ագաթանգեղոսի աշխատության դրվագներից մեկի, Տրդատ թագավորի ընկալումով ողջ կատարվածի իմաստն այն էր, որ «ամենքը հաստատապես անխորշ ու անխեթ, առանց երկմտության և ամբողջ սրտով հնազանդվեն աստվածահրաման պատվիրաններին՝ հավատան արարչությանը»: Այսինքն՝ նոր «աստվածահրաման պատվիրանների» առանցք էր դիտվում արարչության ճանաչումը, որն արդեն իսկ կար հայ իրականության մեջ։ 
*Ագաթանգեղոսի վկայակոչած մեհյանների տապալումը եղել է որոշ տեղերում իրադարձությունների անկառավարելիության հետևանք, ոչ թե նպատակ։* 
Հայ դիցարանում կային նաև այլ օտարամուտ պաշտամունքներ։ Այդպես, Դարանաղյաց գավառում խոյացած էր *Բարշամինա (Բարշամ)* աստվածության մեհյանը ։ Բարշամն, ըստ Խորենացու, հայոց թագավոր Արամի դեմ պատերազմող ասորի զորավարն էր, ով հետագայում աստվածացվել է:
Հավանաբար, այս հարթությունում պետք է դիտել «սպիտակափառ Բարշամինա անվանված աստծու մեհյանի» տապալումը և *«նրա արձանի փշրումը»,* ինչի մասին վկայում է Ագաթանգեղոսը ։ 
Տարոնում հատկապես ազդեցիկ էր օտարամուտ աստվածությունների պաշտամունքը՝ այստեղ էին *հնդկական ծագում ունեցող Գիսանե և Դեմետր* աստվածությունների մեհյանները։ 
ըստ Ագաթանգեղոսի, եղել են հենց Տարոնում՝ Արածանիի (Եփրատի) ափին գտնվող Աշտիշատի սրբատեղիում։ «Աշտիշատ» բառը՝ «աստ» բառարմատի պարսկականացված ձևի («աշտ») և «շատ» բառարմատի զուգակցում է և նշանակում է «բազմաստված»։ Ուշագրավ է, որ միակ դեպքը, երբ Ագաթանգեղոսը նշում է մարդկային զոհեր («Այդ տեղում գտնվող քրմությանը ծառայող մարդկանցից շատերը զոհվեցին»), վերաբերում է հենց այս սրբատեղիին [1, էջ 131]։ 
*Սրանից կարելի է եզրակացնել, որ հիմնական ընդհարումները տեղի են ունեցել այս օտարամուտ պաշտամունքների դեմ մղվող պայքարում։ Այսինքն՝ խոսքը և՛ օտարամուտի, և՛ պարզապես հակահայկական խորհուրդ ունեցող պաշտամուն քների մասին է։* 
 Ինչպես վկայում է Ագաթանգեղոսը, Ս.Գրիգորը նոր քրիստոնեական տոնա կարգում «կարգադրեց […] մեծ տոն սահմանել սնոտի պաշտամունքի ժամանակներում ամենաբեր նոր պտուղների Ամանորի աստծու՝ հյուրընկալ Վանատուրի տոնին, որը առաջներում հենց նույն տեղում ուրախությամբ տոնում էին նավասարդի օրը» [1, էջ 137]։ 
Ուստի քրիստոնեության ընդունումը Հայաստանում որպես պետական կրոն պիտի որակվի *իբրև վերադարձ սկզբնական միաստվածությանը,* որը թեպետ կորսված էր և աղավաղված, բայց, այնուհանդերձ, լիովին չէր ջնջվել հայ ժողովրդի թե՛ պատմա կան, թե՛ գենետիկ հիշողությունից:

Սա հեղինակի հիմնական դրյութն է կապված քրիստոնեության տարածման  և հավա տամքի մոդելի շարունակականության հետ  ցավոք սրտի քեղինակին չի հաջողվել  հիմնավորվում կատարել:

*Հեղինակը սխալ է մեկնաբանությունը, «ըստ որոնց հեթանոսական մեհյանում կենտրոնացված են «դևեր» կոչվող չար ոգիները, իսկ հեթանոսական «deus»-ը քրիստոնեական արժեհամակարգում նույն դևն է»։* 

Ագաթանգեղոսի աշխատության մեջ *«զօրք» բառը պետք է  ընկալի իբրև զինված ուժ։* Նշբած վերնախավի միայն զինված թիկնապահների քանակությունը արդեն մի քանի հազարից անցնում է  Հեղինակը սխալ է կարծում որ այն միայն նշանակում է թագավորին և Ս.Գրի գորին զորավիգ եղած, զորակցող բազմությունը՝ հասարա կության բոլոր խավերի ընդգրկումով. «Ամբողջ զորքը առհասարակ կուտակվեց՝ մեծամեծներ, կուսակա լներ, գավառապետեր, պատվավորներ, պատվականներ, զորավարներ, պետեր, իշխաններ, նախարարներ, ազատներ, դատավորներ ու զորագլուխներ» :

*Հեղինակը սխալ է մեկնաբանում «Ահուրա-Մազդա» երևույթը այն չի նշանակում  «իմաստուն տեր»:  Սկզբնականը «Արամազդ» տարբերակն է,* 

Ըստ Հր.Աճառյանի, «աստուած» բառը բուն հայկական է, և նրա տարբերակներից մեկը փռյուգիերեն «ազդուատ» բառն է, մյուսը՝ զենդերեն «astvath»-ը [22]£ Եթե սա փռյուգիերենից է հայտնվել զենդերենում և զրադաշտականության մեջ (Ավեստայի լեզուն ընդունված է անվանել «զենդերեն», իսկ Ավեստայի լրիվ անվանումն է՝ «Զենդ-Ավեստա»), ապա ենթադրելի է, որ Փոքր Ասիայի արևմուտքում գտնվող Փռյուգիայից այն կարող էր հասնել զրադաշտականության հայրենիք միայն Հայաստանի տարածքով և հայերենի միջնորդությամբ՝ անկախ նրանից, թե գոյություն ունեցող վարկածներից ո՞րն ընդունենք իբրև զրադաշտականության հայրենիք՝ Բաքտրիան, Քորեզմը, Պարթևստանը, Պարսկաստանը, Ատրպատա կանը, թե Մեդիան (Մարաստանը)։ Այսինքն՝ «աստված» հասկացության մեջ մեզանում հնագույն ժամանակներից թեպետ աղոտ, բայց արտացոլված է եղել աստծո եռականության ընկալումը։ 
*(Այս հատվածը առանձի վերլուծության կարիք ունի )*

*(Հեղինակը սխալ է մեկնաբանում )*
*Ադամ չի  նշանակում է «մարդ»,* 

Ինկերը երկրպագում էին արևին, բայց, «բացի արևից, նրանք ներքուստ երկր պագում էին Պաչա-Կամակին*՝(սա այն աստվածներից մեկ է որոց մասին ֆորու մում ասել եմ բառացիորեն «Պաչա-Քամակին»)* որպես անհայտ աստծու, որին նրանք պաշտում էին ավելի, քան արևին, բայց զոհաբերություններ նրան չէին անում, տաճարներ չէին կառուցում, քանի որ ասում էին, թե չգիտեն նրան, որովհետև նա թույլ չի տվել Իրեն տեսնել» ։

----------


## Mogus

> Սա ինչ է նշանակում :
> 
> Հարգելիներս նախքան գոռուն գոչյուն անելը հարկավոր է հասկանալ ,ինչ է արևապաշտական հավատամքը:
> Քրիստոնեական աշխարհի դավանաբանական միտքը հստակորեն ասում է որ* Հիսուս Քրիստոսի* մեջ շարունակվում է *ՄԻՀՐ* աստվածը:
> Ահա մեր հարցերի հարցը, հարկավոր է վերականգնել շարունակականությունը այլ ոչ թե շարունակել մեզ համար սովորական դարձած հատվածականությունը:
> Աստված պահապան
> 
> 
> Ինչ է նշանակում կարմիրով ընդգծվածը
> ...


Դե եթե վերոհշյալները հասանելի չեն ձեզ պես Խորագետ եվ հասարակ մահկանացուին անհաս գիտելիքների տեր մարդուն. ես Հասարակ մահկանացուս եվ Անգրագետ Ռամիկս ոնց կարող եմ բացատրել ձեզ, թե ինչ է նշանակում մեհյանը կամ  Անահիտ դիցուհու ոսկի արձանը???

Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է նրան, որ Լուսաորիչը  ռեֆորմատոր էր, իսկ Հիսուս Քրիստոսի մեջ շարունակվում է ՄԻՀՐ աստվածը...... Հա բավոնց  :Smile:  Էս Ֆոռումնել Ծիր կաթին համաստեղության host.am Աստղումա գտնվում ։) Ես էլ Մոգպետաց Մոգպետնեմ  :Smile:  Ուղղակի էն սերունդից եմ, որ սերնդին հենց Հայ Ազգի Գ. Լուսավորիչը Ռեֆռմների ենթարկեց։ Ուղղակի ես պահպանողական եմ (Խնդրում եմ Պահպանողականը չխառնել ձեր ժամանակների ՌԱԲԻԶ  կոչվածի հետ )   :Smile: 
ՈՒ Ահավոր անգրագետ եմ  :Sad:  
Քրիստոսի մեջ Միհրնա, Լուսավորիչի մեջ էլ Զրադաշտնա.
Ով բացարձակ Գիտակ զՊատմութեան հայոց!!!
Իսկ Քրիստոնեությունը չի ասում Թե մեր ժամանակների իմաստուններից ում մեջ են միաժամանակ գտնվում Սոլոնը, Պլատոնը, Արիստոտելը, Սոկրատը, Ստրաբոնը, մեր հայ ազգի Ոսըանիկը, Դավիթ անհախթը և մյուս իմաստունները????

Եթե էտ ամենը դուք համարում եք անգրագիտության արդյունք, ապա ձեր տարբերակնել Կարելիա համարել Մեր պետական այրերին վերչերս շատ հատուկ,* Կոմպլեմենտար քաղաքականության ամենավառ օրինակ ։)* Անիմաստ ու շինծու Արիա–Քրիստոնեություն  :Smile:

----------


## Mogus

Տեսնումեք թե մուսուլման, պարսիկ ժողովուրդը ոնցա տոնում Քրիստոնեական ՏյարնԸնդառաջը ????  :Wink:  Դա երեվի գալիսա նրանից որ դարեր շարունեկ շփվելեն Հայ Քրիստոնեա ժողովրդի հետ ու ժառանգելեն էտ գեղեցիկ տոնը  :LOL:  ՏյարԸնդառաջը!!!! 
Հրաշք է............   :LOL:

----------


## Hrayr

Իրոք համամիտ եմ, ճիշտ եք նկատել…

----------


## Վարպետ

*Մոդերատորական: Թեման զրուցարանի վերածվելու և թեմայից դուրս գրառումների առատության պատճառով ժամանակավորապես փակվում է: Կվերաբացվի համապատասխան մոդերատորական միջամտություններից հետո:*

----------

Jarre (04.06.2011)

----------


## Monk

*Մոդերատորական։ Թեմայից դուրս, անլուրջ, ոչինչ չասող կամ վեճեր հրահրող էմոցիոնալ գրառումները  հիմնականում ջնջվել են: Մնացած գրառումները տեղափոխվել են Հավատու՞մ եք Աստծուն   թեմա` հաշվի առնելով այդ գրառումների սերտ կամ հեռավոր կապը վերոնշյալ թեմայի հետ: Ելնելով այն հանգամանքից, որ վերջերս կրոնական թեմաներում հաճախ են դարձել թեմաներից շեղումները, փոխադարձ անհանդուրժողականության դրսևորումները, կոռեկտ և կոմպետենտ քննարկումների մթնոլորտին չնպաստող երևույթները, խնդրում եմ վերացնել դրանք` ադմինիստրատիվ միջամտությունների անհրաժեշտություն չստեղծելու համար*

----------

Jarre (04.06.2011)

----------


## Mogus

Հեթանոսներ Ծախում ու ավերումեյին երկիրը!!! Մաս Մաս եին անում!!!!
Քանդում ու փշրում եին ամենինչ. իսկ Քրիստոնեաները հերիք չի որ փրկեցին ազգը  :Smile:  հիմաել ծախկացնում ու զարգացնում են տնտեսությունը   :LOL: 
Էն գլխիցել սենցա եղել!!!!!!!

Երեմիա: 9
5 Իւրաքանչիւրն այպանում է իր բարեկամին, ճշմարտութիւն չեն խօսում. նրանց լեզուն սովորեց սուտ խօսել։ 
6* Նրանք զրկանքներ են պարգեւել եւ չեն դադարել կուտակելուց վաշխ վաշխի վրայ եւ նենգութիւն նենգութեան վրայ. նրանք չկամեցան ճանաչել ինձ
*
Եզեկիէլ, Գլուխ 18
8* իր դրամը փոխ չի տալիս ու տոկոսով յետ չի պահանջում*, ձեռք է քաշում անիրաւութիւնից, արդար դատաստան է տեսնում մարդու եւ նրա ընկերոջ միջեւ,
13 *անօրէնութիւն է գործել, իր դրամը փոխ է տուել եւ վաշխով ու տոկոսով յետ պահանջել*, - այդպիսին, որ այս բոլոր անօրէնութիւններն է գործել, անշուշտ մեռնելու է, եւ նրա արիւնն իր գլխին է գալու։ 
17* անիրաւութիւնից ձեռք քաշի, վաշխ ու տոկոս չառնի,* արդարութիւն գործի, իմ հրամաններով շարժուի, - այդպիսին իր հօր անիրաւութիւնների համար չի՛ մեռնելու, այլ ապրելով ապրելու է։

Книга От Луки > Глава 6 > Стих 34:
И если взаймы даёте тем, от которых надеетесь получить обратно, какая вам за то благодарность? *ибо и грешники дают взаймы грешникам, чтобы получить обратно столько же.*
Стих 35:*Но вы любите врагов ваших, и благотворите, и взаймы давайте, не ожидая ничего*; и будет вам награда великая, и будете сынами Всевышнего; ибо Он благ и к неблагодарным и злым.

Книга Псалтирь > Глава 14
Господи! кто может пребывать в жилище Твоем? кто может обитать на святой горе Твоей?....
*5) кто серебра своего не отдает в рост и не принимает даров против невинного.* Поступающий так не поколеблется вовек.

(Левит) 25:37.
“*Серебра своего не давай ему в рост* и за лихву не ссужай ему своего хлеба” Вайикра 

Իսկ հիմա Վաշխոառուն Կոչվեց Բաժնետեր   :Smile:  
http://www.banks.am/am-banks-Converse+Bank.html
*Converse Bank  
Բանկի բաժնետերերն են.*

*Հայաստանյաց Առաքելական Սուրբ Եկեղեցի ի դեմս`Մայր Աթոռ Սուրբ Էջմիածնի (ղեկավար` Ն. Ս. Օ. Տ. Տ. Գարեգին Երկրորդ ամենայն Հայոց Կաթողիկոս) (5%):*

“Ընդվանսդ Գլոբալ Ինվեսթմենթս” ԷԼԷԼՍԻ (նախագահ` Էդուարդո Էրնեկյան) (95%),

----------


## Nareco

> Ցանկացած քաղաքակիրթ հասարակության մեջ յուրաքանչյուր մարդ ունի խղճի ազատություն, որից հետևում է, որ ամեն մարդ կարող է ազատ ընտրել իր աստծուն: Մարդ կա Հիսուսին ա հավատում, մարդ կա Ալլահին, մարդ էլ կա իր հորը: Էս կոնտեքստում աղանդ հասկացությունը դառնում է հարաբերական ու լրիվ սուբյեկտիվ, և կախված է էն բանից թե կոնկրետ մարդը ինչ հավատք ունի: Պետք չի աղանդին վերաբերվել, որպես ինչ-որ բացասական երևույթի: Նույնիսկ քրիստոնեությունը իր ստեղծման ու կայացման ժամանակ համարվել է հուդդայիզմի աղանդ: *Նույնիսկ եթե մի քիչ խոր մտածենք, կնկատենք, որ հենց Հայ առաքելական եկեղեցին ինչ-որ առումով Հայ հեթանոսության աղանդ է ու նրա շարունակությունը:*


 Անհեթեթություն: ՀԱԵ-ն այդ ի՞նչն է վերցրել, կամ այդ որ գաղափարն է այլ կերպ մեկնաբանել, եթե հենց հեթանոսները դավանում էին *բազմաստվածություն*: Ես քիչ թե շատ ծանոթ եմ մնացած կրոնների գաղափարներին, ինչ են ընդունում, ինչը ոչ, բայց հեթանոսությունը դիտել կրոն, ոչ մի կերպ չեմ պատկերացնում:

----------

Freeman (26.07.2010)

----------


## Արիացի

> Անհեթեթություն: ՀԱԵ-ն այդ ի՞նչն է վերցրել, կամ այդ որ գաղափարն է այլ կերպ մեկնաբանել, եթե հենց հեթանոսները դավանում էին *բազմաստվածություն*: Ես քիչ թե շատ ծանոթ եմ մնացած կրոնների գաղափարներին, ինչ են ընդունում, ինչը ոչ, բայց հեթանոսությունը դիտել կրոն, ոչ մի կերպ չեմ պատկերացնում:


Նարեկո ջան, երբ ես փոքր էի, աշխարհից շատ բան չէի հասկանում ու երբ իմ մտածելակերպը շատ մակերեսային էր, ինձ էլ էին շատ մարդկանց դատողություններ անհեթեթություն թվում: Դու ճիշտ ես, առաջին հայացքից ինչ կապ ունեն քրիստոնեությունը ու հեթանոսությունը, եթե մեկում մի աստված կա, իսկ մյուսում բազմաթիվ: Բայց եթե մի քիչ խոր մտածես, կհասկանաս, որ կրոնի մեջ էականը հեչ էլ աստվածների քանակը չի, այլ այն թե էդ աստվածը կամ աստվածները ոնց են ներկայացվում: Չեմ ուզում հիմա երկար բարակ բացատրել, թե ես ինչ կապեր եմ տեսնում քրիստոնեության ու հեթանոսության մեջ (հավատա տենց կապեր ես շատ եմ տեսնում): Ասեմ միայն այն, որ քրիստոնեական տոների մեծամասնությունը փոխառնված են հեթանոսությունից ու այլ ձև չէր էլ կարող լինել:  :Wink:

----------

Morpheus_NS (24.02.2009), Լուսաբեր (24.02.2009)

----------


## Second Chance

> Չեմ ուզում հիմա երկար բարակ բացատրել, թե ես ինչ կապեր եմ տեսնում քրիստոնեության ու հեթանոսության մեջ (հավատա տենց կապեր ես շատ եմ տեսնում): Ասեմ միայն այն, որ քրիստոնեական տոների մեծամասնությունը փոխառնված են հեթանոսությունից ու այլ ձև չէր էլ կարող լինել:


Ուզում եմ  մի ուղղում մտցնել ոչ թե քրիստոնեական տոները այլ Հայ Առաքելական Եկեղեցու տոները :Wink:

----------

Freeman (26.07.2010), Արիացի (24.02.2009)

----------


## Nareco

> Նարեկո ջան, երբ ես փոքր էի, աշխարհից շատ բան չէի հասկանում ու երբ իմ մտածելակերպը շատ մակերեսային էր, ինձ էլ էին շատ մարդկանց դատողություններ անհեթեթություն թվում: Դու ճիշտ ես, առաջին հայացքից ինչ կապ ունեն քրիստոնեությունը ու հեթանոսությունը, եթե մեկում մի աստված կա, իսկ մյուսում բազմաթիվ: Բայց եթե մի քիչ խոր մտածես, կհասկանաս, որ կրոնի մեջ էականը հեչ էլ աստվածների քանակը չի, այլ այն թե էդ աստվածը կամ աստվածները ոնց են ներկայացվում: Չեմ ուզում հիմա երկար բարակ բացատրել, թե ես ինչ կապեր եմ տեսնում քրիստոնեության ու հեթանոսության մեջ (հավատա տենց կապեր ես շատ եմ տեսնում): Ասեմ միայն այն, որ քրիստոնեական տոների մեծամասնությունը փոխառնված են հեթանոսությունից ու այլ ձև չէր էլ կարող լինել:


 Արիացի եղբայր, եթե դու այդպես ես մտածում ու այդպիսի «կապեր» ես տեսնում դա քո իրավունքն է: Բայց թե դա ինչքանով է համապատասխանում իրականությանը դա այլ հարց է: 

 Այսպես. ոչ մի տոն չի վերցվել հեթանոսությունից, ազգային տոնը դա հեթանոսական տոն չէ, այլ բան է որ այն ժամանակ հայերը հեթանոս էին: Այլ այն նորովի է մեկնաբանվել ՀԱԵ-ի կողմից: Օրինակ վերցնենք Վարդավառը, հեթանոսությունը այդ տոնի հիմքում հստակ դնում էր մեծամասամբ սեռահասուն աղջիկ-տղա հարաբերությունները: Սպիտակ, թափանցիկ զգեստներով իրար ջրե'ք, եղած-չեղած բարեմասնությունները երևան, «... ու թո'ղ հորդա անապակ գինին....»:  Իսկ քանի որ մենք ՀԻՆ ժողովուրդ ենք, ու շատ ավանդապաշտ, ՀԱԵ-ն չի արգելել իրար ջրելու պրոցեսները, բայց այն մեկնաբանել է յուրովի, առանց որևէ կապի հեթանոսության հետ: Նույն բանն է, որ կապի մեջ դնենք հեթանոսական ատրուշանների տեղը կառուցած եկեղեցիները, խնդիրը միայն ու միայն ազգային ենթագիտակցության մակարդակի, ավանդապաշտության  ու սովորույթի մեջ է, իսկ կապ որպես այդպիսին չկա:

----------


## Արիացի

> Արիացի եղբայր, եթե դու այդպես ես մտածում ու այդպիսի «կապեր» ես տեսնում դա քո իրավունքն է: Բայց թե դա ինչքանով է համապատասխանում իրականությանը դա այլ հարց է: 
> 
>  Այսպես. ոչ մի տոն չի վերցվել հեթանոսությունից, ազգային տոնը դա հեթանոսական տոն չէ, այլ բան է որ այն ժամանակ հայերը հեթանոս էին: Այլ այն նորովի է մեկնաբանվել ՀԱԵ-ի կողմից: Օրինակ վերցնենք Վարդավառը, հեթանոսությունը այդ տոնի հիմքում հստակ դնում էր մեծամասամբ սեռահասուն աղջիկ-տղա հարաբերությունները: Սպիտակ, թափանցիկ զգեստներով իրար ջրե'ք, եղած-չեղած բարեմասնությունները երևան, «... ու թո'ղ հորդա անապակ գինին....»:  Իսկ քանի որ մենք ՀԻՆ ժողովուրդ ենք, ու շատ ավանդապաշտ, ՀԱԵ-ն չի արգելել իրար ջրելու պրոցեսները, բայց այն մեկնաբանել է յուրովի, առանց որևէ կապի հեթանոսության հետ: Նույն բանն է, որ կապի մեջ դնենք հեթանոսական ատրուշանների տեղը կառուցած եկեղեցիները, խնդիրը միայն ու միայն ազգային ենթագիտակցության մակարդակի, ավանդապաշտության  ու սովորույթի մեջ է, իսկ կապ որպես այդպիսին չկա:


Նախ ասեմ, որ ես չեմ պնդել, որ ՀԱԵ-ն հենց հեթանոսության աղանդ է, այլ միայն այն, որ որոշ առումով դա կարելի է տենց համարել: Եվ իմ բառերի ապացույցը հենց դու բերեցիր: Բացատրեմ: Աղանդը հենց այն է, երբ կոնկրետ կրոնի շրջանակներում մի բան մեկնաբանվում է մի ձև ու մի այլ կրոն, որը հենց աղանդն է, էդ նույն բանը վերցնում ու մեկնաբանում է այլ ձև: Քո բերած Վարդավառի օրինակը հենց դա է ցույց տալիս: Այսինքն, հեթանոսության մեջ Վարդավառի սովորույթը մեկնաբանվում էր մի ձև, իսկ ՀԱԵ-ն սովորույթը թողել է նույնը, բայց մեկնաբանել է այլ ձև:  :Smile:

----------


## Monk

> Ուզում եմ  մի ուղղում մտցնել ոչ թե քրիստոնեական տոները այլ Հայ Առաքելական Եկեղեցու տոները


Հայ Առաքելական Եկեղեցին երևի իսլամիստական կազմակերպություն է?

----------


## Nareco

> Նախ ասեմ, որ ես չեմ պնդել, որ ՀԱԵ-ն հենց հեթանոսության աղանդ է, այլ միայն այն, որ որոշ առումով դա կարելի է տենց համարել: Եվ իմ բառերի ապացույցը հենց դու բերեցիր: Բացատրեմ: Աղանդը հենց այն է, երբ կոնկրետ կրոնի շրջանակներում մի բան մեկնաբանվում է մի ձև ու մի այլ կրոն, որը հենց աղանդն է, էդ նույն բանը վերցնում ու մեկնաբանում է այլ ձև: Քո բերած Վարդավառի օրինակը հենց դա է ցույց տալիս: Այսինքն, հեթանոսության մեջ Վարդավառի սովորույթը մեկնաբանվում էր մի ձև, իսկ ՀԱԵ-ն սովորույթը թողել է նույնը, բայց մեկնաբանել է այլ ձև:


 Արի փաստերը չաղավաղենք: Հայերը մինչև քրիստոնեություն ընդունելը եղել են հեթանոսներ, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ ունեցած տոները եղել են հեթանոսության ԳԱՂԱՓԱՐԱԿԱՆ տոներ, ոնց ասեմ, օրինակ Սուրբ Սարգսի տոնը դա ազգային տոն չէ, այնպես էլ Վարդավառը հեթանոսական տոն չէ, դա ԱԶԳԱՅԻՆ տոն է: Ասածս այն է, որ հայերը մինչ քրիստոնեությունը ունեին ազգային տոներ հեթանոսական հիմնավորմամբ կամ մեկնաբանմամբ, քրիստոնեությունն ընդունելուց հետո, այդ ԱԶԳԱՅԻՆ տոները ոչ թե մոռացության մատնվեցին, այլ մեկնաբանվեցին քրիստոնեական արժեհամակարգով: Մենք մեր ազգությունը չենք փոխել Արիացի եղբայր, մենք հայ ենք, իսկ ազգայինը երբեք չի մոռացվում: Այնպես որ ազգայինը մի' կապիր հեթանոսության հետ:

----------


## Արիացի

> Արի փաստերը չաղավաղենք: Հայերը մինչև քրիստոնեություն ընդունելը եղել են հեթանոսներ, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ ունեցած տոները եղել են հեթանոսության ԳԱՂԱՓԱՐԱԿԱՆ տոներ, ոնց ասեմ, օրինակ Սուրբ Սարգսի տոնը դա ազգային տոն չէ, այնպես էլ Վարդավառը հեթանոսական տոն չէ, դա ԱԶԳԱՅԻՆ տոն է: Ասածս այն է, որ հայերը մինչ քրիստոնեությունը ունեին ազգային տոներ հեթանոսական հիմնավորմամբ կամ մեկնաբանմամբ, քրիստոնեությունն ընդունելուց հետո, այդ ԱԶԳԱՅԻՆ տոները ոչ թե մոռացության մատնվեցին, այլ մեկնաբանվեցին քրիստոնեական արժեհամակարգով: Մենք մեր ազգությունը չենք փոխել Արիացի եղբայր, մենք հայ ենք, իսկ ազգայինը երբեք չի մոռացվում: Այնպես որ ազգայինը մի' կապիր հեթանոսության հետ:


Ախր տենց չի կարա լինի, որ ասենք էս տոնը ազգային ա, իսկ մյուսը կրոնական: Մանավանդ հին դարերում, երբ կրոնը ավելի մեծ դեր ուներ մարդու կյանքում ու փաստացի ամեն կրոնական տոն էլ մեկնաբանվում էր, որպես ազգային: Սրա ապացույցն էլ հենց այն է, որ գոյություն չունի միջազգային հեթանոսական կրոն, այսինքն չկա հեթանոսական կրոն, որը դավանեն մի քանի ազգեր: Կան ազգեր, որոնցից յուրաքանչյուրը ունի իր հեթանոսական կրոնը: Էս առումով հեթանոսության ժամանակ, բոլոր տոները, այդ թվում նաև Վարդավառը, հավասարապես և ազգային են, և կրոնական:

Բայց կարող ենք նույնիսկ մի կողմ թողնենք այս փաստը: Հարցը հետևյալն ա. ունենք որևէ երևույթ, կարևոր չի ազգային, քաղաքական, թե կրոնական: Մի կրոնը` հեթանոսությունը այս երևույթին տալիս ա կրոնական ինչ-որ բացատրություն: Կրոնը փոխվում ա, բայց երևույթը մնում ա ու էս նոր կրոնը էդ նույն երևույթին տալիս ա բացատրություն իր գաղափարախոսության տեսակետից: Ինչպես օրինակ կա մի հատ գիրք, անունը աստվածաշունչ: Էդ գիրքը առաքելական քրիստոնյան կարդում ա ու մեկնաբանում մի ձև, իսկ եհովականը կարդում ա ու մեկնաբանում այլ ձև:

----------

Լուսաբեր (24.02.2009)

----------


## Nareco

> Ախր տենց չի կարա լինի, որ ասենք էս տոնը ազգային ա, իսկ մյուսը կրոնական: Մանավանդ հին դարերում, երբ կրոնը ավելի մեծ դեր ուներ մարդու կյանքում ու փաստացի ամեն կրոնական տոն էլ մեկնաբանվում էր, որպես ազգային: Սրա ապացույցն էլ հենց այն է, որ գոյություն չունի միջազգային հեթանոսական կրոն, այսինքն չկա հեթանոսական կրոն, որը դավանեն մի քանի ազգեր: Կան ազգեր, որոնցից յուրաքանչյուրը ունի իր հեթանոսական կրոնը: Էս առումով հեթանոսության ժամանակ, բոլոր տոները, այդ թվում նաև Վարդավառը, հավասարապես և ազգային են, և կրոնական:
> 
> Բայց կարող ենք նույնիսկ մի կողմ թողնենք այս փաստը: Հարցը հետևյալն ա. ունենք որևէ երևույթ, կարևոր չի ազգային, քաղաքական, թե կրոնական: Մի կրոնը` հեթանոսությունը այս երևույթին տալիս ա կրոնական ինչ-որ բացատրություն: Կրոնը փոխվում ա, բայց երևույթը մնում ա ու էս նոր կրոնը էդ նույն երևույթին տալիս ա բացատրություն իր գաղափարախոսության տեսակետից: Ինչպես օրինակ կա մի հատ գիրք, անունը աստվածաշունչ: Էդ գիրքը առաքելական քրիստոնյան կարդում ա ու մեկնաբանում մի ձև, իսկ եհովականը կարդում ա ու մեկնաբանում այլ ձև:


Ո՞նչ չի կարող լինել: Կարող է լինել նաև պետական տոն: Սբ. Սարգսի տոնը կրոնական տոն է, վարդավառը, լախտիներով իրար դաղելը, կոխ բռնելը`  ազգային, Գառնո տաճարում Վահագնին զոհ մատուցելը` հեթանոսական, Սահմանադրության օրը` պետական: Բարդ բան չկա:
 Նույնն բանն է, որ ասեմ հայոց այբուբենը ստեղծել է ՔՐԻՍՏՈՆՅԱ Մեսրոպ Մաշտոցը, մի' գրիր քրիստոնեական հայերենով:  :Smile:  Բայց չէ որ հայոց լեզուն եղել է մինչև գրերի գյուտը, հեթանոսական շրջանում էլ ենք հայերեն խոսել: Դա մեր արյան մեջ է, դա կրոնի հետ կախված չէ, այնպես էլ ազգային տոները: Ուրիշ բան որ տարբեր ժամանակաշրջանում դա յուրովի է մեկնաբանվել: Ասածիս օրինակը` կա հեթանոսական շրջանի տաղեր նվիրված Վարդավառին, այնպես էլ կա քրիստոնեական ժամանակաշրջանում Նարեկացու տաղը` «Գոհար վարդն վառ առեալ...» Այսինքն ազգայինը երբեք չի մոռացվում:

 Իսկ Եհովականների, կամ այլ «ականների» Աստվածաշնչի խեղաթյուրումներին չեմ ուզում անդրադառնալ, տեղին համեմատություն չէ: Պլագիատներ ու աղավաղողներ ամեն դարաշրջան ունեցել է:

----------

may (24.02.2009), Monk (24.02.2009)

----------


## Second Chance

> Հայ Առաքելական Եկեղեցին երևի իսլամիստական կազմակերպություն է?


Չէ Մոնկ ջան ի տարբերություն Հայ Առաքելական Եկեղեցու հայտարարություներին ես ինձ   թույլ չեմ տա նման պիտակներ կպցնել: Որովհետև վախենում եմ Աստծուց :Smile:  :Wink: :
Ու թերություններն էլ հույս ունեմ կշտկվեն ժամանակի ընթացքում , որովհետև բոլորն էլ թերի են իսկ  կանգնացնողը Տերն է, միայն ցանկություն է պետք :Smile: :

----------


## Monk

> Չէ Մոնկ ջան ի տարբերություն Հայ Առաքելական Եկեղեցու հայտարարություներին ես ինձ   թույլ չեմ տա նման պիտակներ կպցնել: Որովհետև վախենում եմ Աստծուց:
> Ու թերություններն էլ հույս ունեմ կշտկվեն ժամանակի ընթացքում , որովհետև բոլորն էլ թերի են իսկ  կանգնացնողը Տերն է, միայն ցանկություն է պետք:


Գրառմանդ մեջ կարծես տարբերակված էր քրիստոնեական և Հայ Առաքելական Եկեղեցի հասկացությունները, դրա համար էլ հարցրեցի, Ամինա ջան: 
Թերություններն իհարկե կշտկվեն: Ես նույնպես հույս ունեմ և հավատում եմ: Իսկ այդ շտկումն ինքնիրեն չի իրականա, այլ Աստծո զորությամբ և այն նվիրյալ զավակների շնորհիվ, ովքեր ոչ թե թերությունները պատրվակ բռնելով` արդարացնում են իրենց փախուստը Մայր Եկեղեցուց, այլ մնում և պայքարում են թերությունները շտկելու համար, ինչպես հարազատ զավակն է մնում և խնամում հիվանդ ծնողին:  :Smile:

----------

ars83 (24.02.2009), may (24.02.2009), հովարս (28.04.2011)

----------


## Second Chance

> Գրառմանդ մեջ կարծես տարբերակված էր քրիստոնեական և Հայ Առաքելական Եկեղեցի հասկացությունները, դրա համար էլ հարցրեցի, Ամինա ջան:


 Այստեղ խոսվում էր հին հայկական հեթանոսական տոների մասին, ու տարբերակումը բնական էր որովհետև այդ նույն տոները չէն տոնվում այլ քրիստոնյա երկրներում:



> Թերություններն իհարկե կշտկվեն: Ես նույնպես հույս ունեմ և հավատում եմ: Իսկ այդ շտկումն ինքնիրեն չի իրականա, այլ Աստծո զորությամբ և այն նվիրյալ զավակների շնորհիվ, ովքեր ոչ թե թերությունները պատրվակ բռնելով` արդարացնում են իրենց փախուստը Մայր Եկեղեցուց, այլ մնում և պայքարում են թերությունները շտկելու համար, ինչպես հարազատ զավակն է մնում և խնամում հիվանդ ծնողին:


 Ու դուք կարծում եք, որ ես ինչ որ մի թերություն տեսնեմ ինձ թույլատրվելու շտկե՞լ այն: Ոչ իհարկե: Բայց վստահ եմ, որ Աստված ունի այդքան զորություն :Wink: : Որ նաև ազատի այդ բացահայտ թշնամանքից փախած զավակների հանդեպ և որոնք ի դեպ անընդհատ աղոթում են իրենց հիվանդ ծնողի  ապաքինման համար :Smile:

----------


## Արիացի

> Ո՞նչ չի կարող լինել: Կարող է լինել նաև պետական տոն: Սբ. Սարգսի տոնը կրոնական տոն է, վարդավառը, լախտիներով իրար դաղելը, կոխ բռնելը`  ազգային, Գառնո տաճարում Վահագնին զոհ մատուցելը` հեթանոսական, Սահմանադրության օրը` պետական: Բարդ բան չկա:
>  Նույնն բանն է, որ ասեմ հայոց այբուբենը ստեղծել է ՔՐԻՍՏՈՆՅԱ Մեսրոպ Մաշտոցը, մի' գրիր քրիստոնեական հայերենով:  Բայց չէ որ հայոց լեզուն եղել է մինչև գրերի գյուտը, հեթանոսական շրջանում էլ ենք հայերեն խոսել: Դա մեր արյան մեջ է, դա կրոնի հետ կախված չէ, այնպես էլ ազգային տոները: Ուրիշ բան որ տարբեր ժամանակաշրջանում դա յուրովի է մեկնաբանվել: Ասածիս օրինակը` կա հեթանոսական շրջանի տաղեր նվիրված Վարդավառին, այնպես էլ կա քրիստոնեական ժամանակաշրջանում Նարեկացու տաղը` «Գոհար վարդն վառ առեալ...» Այսինքն ազգայինը երբեք չի մոռացվում:
> 
>  Իսկ Եհովականների, կամ այլ «ականների» Աստվածաշնչի խեղաթյուրումներին չեմ ուզում անդրադառնալ, տեղին համեմատություն չէ: Պլագիատներ ու աղավաղողներ ամեն դարաշրջան ունեցել է:


Նարեկ ջան հույս ունեի իմ ասածը կհասկանաս: Ինչևէ:
Իմ ասածը հետևյալն ա, երբ մի կրոն դավանում է ընդամենը մի ազգ, ապա էդ կրոնական և ազգային տոները նույնացվում են: Օրինակի համար վերցնենք հրեաներին: Իրենց մոտ մի կրոն ա ու մի ազգ: Եվ դժվար ա հրեական որևէ տոն բաժանել ազգայինի ու կրոնական, նույնիսկ նման բաժանումը անհեթեթ ա: Ասածս էն ա, որ էդ տոները ինչքան ազգային են, էնքան էլ կրոնական են: Նույն ձև, եթե կար Հայ ազգ և կար Հայ Հեթանոսական կրոն, ապա էդ հեթանոսության բոլոր տոները միևնույն չափով նաև ազգային են: Այսինքն և Վարդավառը, և Սուրբ Սարգիսը, և Գառնու տաճարի զոհաբերությունները, ժամանակին եղել են ինչքան կրոնական, նույնքան էլ ազգային, քանի որ տարբերակումն անգամ էն ժամանակի չափանիշներով անհեթեթ է:

Ամեն դեպքում մի բան ասեմ: Երբ կարդում ես ինչ-որ գրառում, մի շտապիր այն անվանել անհեթեթություն, որովհետև կարող ա պարզվի, որ դա այնքան անհեթեթ չի, որ դու ստիպված կլինես մի 4 գրառում ավել կատարել այդ գրառման հետ կապված:  :Wink:

----------

Ariadna (25.02.2009), Mogus (25.02.2009), Լուսաբեր (25.02.2009)

----------


## Nareco

> Նարեկ ջան հույս ունեի իմ ասածը կհասկանաս: Ինչևէ:
> Իմ ասածը հետևյալն ա, երբ մի կրոն դավանում է ընդամենը մի ազգ, ապա էդ կրոնական և ազգային տոները նույնացվում են: Օրինակի համար վերցնենք հրեաներին: Իրենց մոտ մի կրոն ա ու մի ազգ: Եվ դժվար ա հրեական որևէ տոն բաժանել ազգայինի ու կրոնական, նույնիսկ նման բաժանումը անհեթեթ ա: Ասածս էն ա, որ էդ տոները ինչքան ազգային են, էնքան էլ կրոնական են: Նույն ձև, եթե կար Հայ ազգ և կար Հայ Հեթանոսական կրոն, ապա էդ հեթանոսության բոլոր տոները միևնույն չափով նաև ազգային են: Այսինքն և Վարդավառը, և Սուրբ Սարգիսը, և Գառնու տաճարի զոհաբերությունները, ժամանակին եղել են ինչքան կրոնական, նույնքան էլ ազգային, քանի որ տարբերակումն անգամ էն ժամանակի չափանիշներով անհեթեթ է:
> 
> Ամեն դեպքում մի բան ասեմ: Երբ կարդում ես ինչ-որ գրառում, մի շտապիր այն անվանել անհեթեթություն, որովհետև կարող ա պարզվի, որ դա այնքան անհեթեթ չի, որ դու ստիպված կլինես մի 4 գրառում ավել կատարել այդ գրառման հետ կապված:


 Ինչո՞վ է նման բաժանումը անհեթեթ: Ասենք «Լախտի խաղացողների» կամ կոխ բռնողների տոնի կրոնական շարժառիթը, ո՞րն էր: Մենակ չասես Վահագնին էին պաշտում: 
  Իրերին կոչում եմ իրենց անուններով ու նման խորհուրդների կարիք չունեմ, եթե որևէ մեկը ինչ որ կապ է տեսնում քրիստոնեության ու հեթանոսության միջև դա իր իրավունքն է, բայց իմ իրավունքն է դա բնութագրել մեղմ ասած անհեթեթություն:

----------


## Mogus

Հարգելիներս ավելի ճիշտ կլիներ բանավեճի սկզբում միհատ տենայինք թե *Հեթանոս*  բառը ինչա նշաակում!!!!

Իմանալով հանդերձ որ բոլորտ ել գիտեք. ինձ իրավունք եմ վերապահում ևս մեկ անգամ հիշեցնել որ՛ *Հեթանոս հունարեն ( ԷՏՆՈՍ ) հենց նշանակում ա ԱԶԳ,*  
Հետեվաբար բացառձակ անիմաստ գոռծա, ազգայինը տարաջատել հեթանոսականից  :Smile: 
ասելե թե Սուրբ Սարգիսը ազգային է՝ այլ Ոչ Հեթանոսական  :Wink: 
Հետևաբար Սխալա ասել "Հեթանոսական Տոն ու Ազգային Տոն որպես տարբեր բաներ".  
Հեթանոսություն ասածը դա ազգի ամենինչնա!!!! Հավատալիքներ! Մշակույթ! etc.
Ենպես որ Ազգային Տոնը, դա հենց Հեթանոսական Տոննա!!!

----------

Ariadna (25.02.2009), Արիացի (25.02.2009), Լուսաբեր (25.02.2009)

----------


## Nareco

> Հարգելիներս ավելի ճիշտ կլիներ բանավեճի սկզբում միհատ տենայինք թե *Հեթանոս*  բառը ինչա նշաակում!!!!
> 
> Իմանալով հանդերձ որ բոլորտ ել գիտեք. ինձ իրավունք եմ վերապահում ևս մեկ անգամ հիշեցնել որ՛ *Հեթանոս հունարեն ( ԷՏՆՈՍ ) հենց նշանակում ա ԱԶԳ,*  
> Հետեվաբար բացառձակ անիմաստ գոռծա, ազգայինը տարաջատել հեթանոսականից 
> ասելե թե Սուրբ Սարգիսը ազգային է՝ այլ Ոչ Հեթանոսական 
> Հետևաբար Սխալա ասել "Հեթանոսական Տոն ու Ազգային Տոն որպես տարբեր բաներ".  
> Հեթանոսություն ասածը դա ազգի ամենինչնա!!!! Հավատալիքներ! Մշակույթ! etc.
> Ենպես որ Ազգային Տոնը, դա հենց Հեթանոսական Տոննա!!!


Եղբայր, եթե խորանանք լեզվի ստուգաբանության մեջ, ապա կտեսնենք, որ հեթանոս բառը հայերը վերցրել են, ոչ թե  հույներից այլ ասորերեն* hetnos* բառից, որը ունի նույն իմաստը: Իմ արիացի և մոգական եղբայրներ, ես մեկնաբանել եմ երևույթը ոչ թե բառի ստուգաբանությունը: Ինչպե՞ս կարող եք նույնացնել ազգային ու հեթանոս բառերը. մի օրինակ. Հայաստանի ֆուտբոլի ազգային հավաքականը եկե'ք որպես ազգայինի նույնացում գրենք նաև Հայաստանի ֆուտբոլի հեթանոսական հավաքական:  :Smile:    Դա ճիշտ չի հնչում:  Վահագնին կամ այլ հեթանոսական աստվածներին վերաբերող տոները չեն կարող լինել ԱԶԳԱՅԻՆ տոներ, դրանք հեթանոսական, կռապաշտական տոներ են, որտեղ պաշտում են կուռքերի` ի դեմս Արամազդի, Աստղիկի և այլն: Էնպես որ եկե'ք բառերի հետևից մի ընկեք ու հեթանոսությունը ազգայինի հետ մի' նույնացրեք: Եթե հեթանոսությունը ԻՍԿԱՊԵՍ ազգային բնույթ ունենար ապա մենք երբևէ Քրիստոնեություն չէինք ընդունի, առավել ևս 1700 տարի շարունակ գերիշխողը Քրիստոնեությունը չէր լինի:

----------

Կտրուկ (26.02.2009)

----------


## Արիացի

> Եղբայր, եթե խորանանք լեզվի ստուգաբանության մեջ, ապա կտեսնենք, որ հեթանոս բառը հայերը վերցրել են, ոչ թե  հույներից այլ ասորերեն* hetnos* բառից, որը ունի նույն իմաստը: Իմ արիացի և մոգական եղբայրներ, ես մեկնաբանել եմ երևույթը ոչ թե բառի ստուգաբանությունը: Ինչպե՞ս կարող եք նույնացնել ազգային ու հեթանոս բառերը. մի օրինակ. Հայաստանի ֆուտբոլի ազգային հավաքականը եկե'ք որպես ազգայինի նույնացում գրենք նաև Հայաստանի ֆուտբոլի հեթանոսական հավաքական:    Դա ճիշտ չի հնչում:  Վահագնին կամ այլ հեթանոսական աստվածներին վերաբերող տոները չեն կարող լինել ԱԶԳԱՅԻՆ տոներ, դրանք հեթանոսական, կռապաշտական տոներ են, որտեղ պաշտում են կուռքերի` ի դեմս Արամազդի, Աստղիկի և այլն: Էնպես որ եկե'ք բառերի հետևից մի ընկեք ու հեթանոսությունը ազգայինի հետ մի' նույնացրեք: Եթե հեթանոսությունը ԻՍԿԱՊԵՍ ազգային բնույթ ունենար ապա մենք երբևէ Քրիստոնեություն չէինք ընդունի, առավել ևս 1700 տարի շարունակ գերիշխողը Քրիստոնեությունը չէր լինի:


Փաստորեն իմ սկզբի գրառումը էնքան անհեթեթ դուրս չեկավ, որ դու դրա անհեթեթությունը ապացուցելու համար ստիպված ես անհեթեթություններ գրել  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------

Լուսաբեր (26.02.2009)

----------


## Nareco

> Փաստորեն իմ սկզբի գրառումը էնքան անհեթեթ դուրս չեկավ, որ դու դրա անհեթեթությունը ապացուցելու համար ստիպված ես անհեթեթություններ գրել


 Ո՞ր մասն է անհեթեթություն: Թե՞ դեմագոգիայի նոր ոճ է, հենց ասելիք չի լինում, գրում ես անհեթեթություն ու համեմում «սմայլիկներով»:
 Ես իմ կարծիքը չեմ փոխել ու չեմ փոխի, ըստ իս քրիստոնեությունը ոչ մի կապ չունի հեթանոսության հետ:

----------

Ahik (26.02.2009)

----------


## Ahik

> Ո՞ր մասն է անհեթեթություն: Թե՞ դեմագոգիայի նոր ոճ է, հենց ասելիք չի լինում, գրում ես անհեթեթություն ու համեմում «սմայլիկներով»:
>  Ես իմ կարծիքը չեմ փոխել ու չեմ փոխի, ըստ իս քրիստոնեությունը ոչ մի կապ չունի հեթանոսության հետ:


Չե ապեր, կարծիքտ չես փոխի մինչև հակառակը չապացուցվի :Wink: 
Իսկ եթե ասեմ, որ հայկական քրիստոնեական տոների մեծամասնությունը հեթհանոսությունից են եկել :Ok:  իսկ դա վաղուց ապացուցված փաստա

----------

Արիացի (26.02.2009), Լուսաբեր (26.02.2009)

----------


## Nareco

> Չե ապեր, կարծիքտ չես փոխի մինչև հակառակը չապացուցվի
> Իսկ եթե ասեմ, որ հայկական քրիստոնեական տոների մեծամասնությունը հեթհանոսությունից են եկել


 Իմ կարծիքը կարծրացած չէ, ես ընդունակ եմ սխալներ ընդունելու, երբ  ընդդեմ կարծիքը ամբողջովին հիմնավորվում է: Իսկ որ Վարդավառը ԶՈՒՏ մաքուր հեթանոսական տոն է, ոչ ոք չհիմնավորեց: Վարդավառը չի հանդիսացել հեթանոսության ծիսական տոն ու դա ոչ ոք չհերքեց: 
 Այդ ո՞ր տոնն է հեթանոսությունից եկած:
Եկե'ք ազգայինը տարանջատենք հեթանոսականից:

----------


## Ahik

> Իմ կարծիքը կարծրացած չէ, ես ընդունակ եմ սխալներ ընդունելու, երբ  ընդդեմ կարծիքը ամբողջովին հիմնավորվում է: Իսկ որ Վարդավառը ԶՈՒՏ մաքուր հեթանոսական տոն է, ոչ ոք չհիմնավորեց: Վարդավառը չի հանդիսացել հեթանոսության ծիսական տոն ու դա ոչ ոք չհերքեց: 
>  Այդ ո՞ր տոնն է հեթանոսությունից եկած:
> Եկե'ք ազգայինը տարանջատենք հեթանոսականից:


Լավ է, որ կարծիքտ կարծրացած չէ, ուղղակի երևի պատմությունից ես թույլ :Smile: 
Հենց նույն Վարդավառը դա նախքին` հեթհանոսական աստվածուհի Աստղիկին նվիրված տոնն է. Նա եղել է *սիրո* աստվածուհին :Wink:  Ինչ վերաբերվում է անվանը, ապա այն առաջացել է այն հանգամանքից, որ մարդիկ վարդի թերթեր ու ջուր են ցանել իրար վրա. 
Հուսով եմ պատասխանս կարծիքտ, եթե ոչ լրիվ, ապա գոնե մասնակի փոխեց պատկերացումտ տվյալ երկու կրոնների մասին :Wink:

----------

Արիացի (26.02.2009), Լուսաբեր (26.02.2009)

----------


## Nareco

> Լավ է, որ կարծիքտ կարծրացած չէ, ուղղակի երևի պատմությունից ես թույլ
> Հենց նույն Վարդավառը դա նախքին` հեթհանոսական աստվածուհի Աստղիկին նվիրված տոնն է. Նա եղել է *սիրո* աստվածուհին Ինչ վերաբերվում է անվանը, ապա այն առաջացել է այն հանգամանքից, որ մարդիկ վարդի թերթեր ու ջուր են ցանել իրար վրա. 
> Հուսով եմ պատասխանս կարծիքտ, եթե ոչ լրիվ, ապա գոնե մասնակի փոխեց պատկերացումտ տվյալ երկու կրոնների մասին


  Պատմությունի՞ց...  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   Ահիկ ջան, արի դու մի հատ նախկին գրառումները կարդա, հասկացի ինչի շուրջ ենք բանավիճում,  նոր շարունակենք...  :Ok:   :Smile:

----------


## Ahik

> Պատմությունի՞ց...     Ահիկ ջան, արի դու մի հատ նախկին գրառումները կարդա, հասկացի ինչի շուրջ ենք բանավիճում,  նոր շարունակենք...


Պատմությունն այքան կապ ունի, որ պարտավոր ես չմեռժել փաստերը :Ok:  իսկ ընդունել կամ չընդունելը դա արդեն այլ հարց է :Smile:

----------

Արիացի (26.02.2009), Լուսաբեր (26.02.2009)

----------


## Mogus

> Իմ կարծիքը կարծրացած չէ, ես ընդունակ եմ սխալներ ընդունելու, երբ  ընդդեմ կարծիքը ամբողջովին հիմնավորվում է: Իսկ որ Վարդավառը ԶՈՒՏ մաքուր հեթանոսական տոն է, ոչ ոք չհիմնավորեց: Վարդավառը չի հանդիսացել հեթանոսության ծիսական տոն ու դա ոչ ոք չհերքեց: 
>  Այդ ո՞ր տոնն է հեթանոսությունից եկած:
> Եկե'ք ազգայինը տարանջատենք հեթանոսականից:


Կներես ախպեր!! բայց դեմագոգյան հենց քո արածնա!!!
Իսկ փաստարկների առումով թե վարդավառի ու թե Տյարնդառաջի, հենց էս թեման մի 4-5 եջ հետ թեռթի ու հաաանգիստ կարդա!!!,
Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվումա Հայաստանի Հեթանոսական հավաքականին, Կարելիա Տենց ասել Ախպերս :Smile:  Բայց եթե պառզվի որ Քրիսոսից առաջ եղելա Ֆուդբոլ ու մեր ԿՌԱՊԱՍՇՏ պապերնել գոնե մի 4-5 թիմ են ունեցել, վոր կարենային էտ 4-5 թմից 1 հատ հավաքական սարքեն, ՈՒ ամմենա կարեվորնել ենա որ Ետ Կռապաշտական Սպորտաձեվնել Վրիպած լինի Մեր Սուրբ Վանդալների աչքից, որ գոնե մի 2 քարակտոր, մի 4 տող գրվածք մեզ հասնի :Smile:  մենքել ասենք *Հայ Հայ Հեթանոսական Ֆուդբոլ!!! Հայ Հայ!!!*  Գիտեք խի եսքան հայ???  :Smile: 
Որտեվ են վախտ Կարքին Հայեր եին!!! Ու իրանց ազգի Նահապետներին Սատանայապաշտ ու Կռապաշտ չեին ասում!!! 
Գնացեք Գնացեք Հրեա դառեք!!! Համ ձեր պապերին խելքեն բացատրել! Մարդեն Սարքել!! Համել եսա ուր որա ֆուդբոլ կունենան!!! Իսոսիֆ Բենայուն կտենաք, հետը Սողոմոն իմաստունից կխոսաք, Մովսես ից կհառցնեք, մի 2 բանել ձեր ԿՌԱՊԱՇՏ ու Մարդակեր պապերից կասեք, Մի թեթեվ Ամոթից Կարմրելով իհարկե!!!!!!!! Ձեր ազգի խայտառակ անցյալից!!! հա ու ապսոս ֆուդբոլ չունենք Թեչե կասեինք Հաայ Հաաայ  :Smile:

----------

Ariadna (26.02.2009), Արիացի (26.02.2009), Լուսաբեր (26.02.2009), յոգի (02.05.2009)

----------


## Nareco

> Պատմությունն այքան կապ ունի, որ պարտավոր ես չմեռժել փաստերը իսկ ընդունել կամ չընդունելը դա արդեն այլ հարց է


 Ես չասացի պատմությունը կապ չունի, ու ես ճիշտ է պատմաբան չեմ, բայց պատմությունս նենց...  :Wink: , ուղղակի գրառումներիցդ երևաց, որ գաղափար չունես ինչի մասին է հիմա բանավեճն ընթանում, օրինակ այդ ի՞նչ փաստ եք ասել, որ մերժել եմ: 
 Ես ուղղակի տարանջատել եմ հեթանոսական ու ազգային տերմինները:

----------


## Ahik

> Կներես ախպեր!! բայց դեմագոգյան հենց քո արածնա!!!
> Իսկ փաստարկների առումով թե վարդավառի ու թե Տյարնդառաջի, հենց էս թեման մի 4-5 եջ հետ թեռթի ու հաաանգիստ կարդա!!!,
> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվումա Հայաստանի Հեթանոսական հավաքականին, Կարելիա Տենց ասել Ախպերս Բայց եթե պառզվի որ Քրիսոսից առաջ եղելա Ֆուդբոլ ու մեր ԿՌԱՊԱՍՇՏ պապերնել գոնե մի 4-5 թիմ են ունեցել, վոր կարենային էտ 4-5 թմից 1 հատ հավաքական սարքեն, ՈՒ ամմենա կարեվորնել ենա որ Ետ Կռապաշտական Սպորտաձեվնել Վրիպած լինի Մեր Սուրբ Վանդալների աչքից, որ գոնե մի 2 քարակտոր, մի 4 տող գրվածք մեզ հասնի մենքել ասենք *Հայ Հայ Հեթանոսական Ֆուդբոլ!!! Հայ Հայ!!!*  Գիտեք խի եսքան հայ??? 
> Որտեվ են վախտ Կարքին Հայեր եին!!! Ու իրանց ազգի Նահապետներին Սատանայապաշտ ու Կռապաշտ չեին ասում!!! 
> Գնացեք Գնացեք Հրեա դառեք!!! Համ ձեր պապերին խելքեն բացատրել! Մարդեն Սարքել!! Համել եսա ուր որա ֆուդբոլ կունենան!!! Իսոսիֆ Բենայուն կտենաք, հետը Սողոմոն իմաստունից կխոսաք, Մովսես ից կհառցնեք, մի 2 բանել ձեր ԿՌԱՊԱՇՏ ու Մարդակեր պապերից կասեք, Մի թեթեվ Ամոթից Կարմրելով իհարկե!!!!!!!! Ձեր ազգի խայտառակ անցյալից!!! հա ու ապսոս ֆուդբոլ չունենք Թեչե կասեինք Հաայ Հաաայ


Լիովին համամիտ եմ. Բացի դրանից ափսոսում եմ որ էտ վայրենի Տրդատը մեր հիմ տաճարները ավիրեց, ու հիմա բացի Գառնիից ուրիշ տեսարժան վայր էլ չունենք :Sad:

----------

Արիացի (26.02.2009), Լուսաբեր (26.02.2009)

----------


## Mogus

Հա Nareco ջան մեկել սենց մի բան!!! հենց քո ասած փաստերի վերաբերյալ ահագին հառցեր ունեմ, էս թեմայում, ԱՆՊԱՏԱՍԽԱՆ!!! ՈՒզումես քեզ ուղղեմ ???
կամ ավելի լավա էլ անիմաստ Copy Past  Չանեմ ելի!!! Ես ֆոռումի Hosting-ը հաստատ վճարովիա, արի ավելի լավա միանգամից պատասխանի, Իրանք հիմնականում Իրոք Շատ Հարգառժան Մոնք ին են ուղղված, բայց արի դու պատասխանի ելի.......

----------

Արիացի (26.02.2009), Լուսաբեր (26.02.2009)

----------


## Mogus

> Լիովին համամիտ եմ. Բացի դրանից ափսոսում եմ որ էտ վայրենի Տրդատը մեր հիմ տաճարները ավիրեց, ու հիմա բացի Գառնիից ուրիշ տեսարժան վայր էլ չունենք


է Ahik ջան Տրդատնելա ելի սենց մտածել, ու մենակ տաճարները չէ է, Երկիրնեն քանդել Ու մինչեվ հիմի քանդում են, Նենցեն Քանդել ու աղավաղել որ են հիին փառավոր թաքաորներիցել մեկը, միամիտ հանկարծ գա ընկնի եստեղ, Շատ Շատ Հարբեցող կդառնա!!!  :Smile:

----------

Ahik (26.02.2009), Արիացի (26.02.2009), Լուսաբեր (26.02.2009)

----------


## Nareco

> Կներես ախպեր!! բայց դեմագոգյան հենց քո արածնա!!!
> Իսկ փաստարկների առումով թե վարդավառի ու թե Տյարնդառաջի, հենց էս թեման մի 4-5 եջ հետ թեռթի ու հաաանգիստ կարդա!!!,
> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվումա Հայաստանի Հեթանոսական հավաքականին, Կարելիա Տենց ասել Ախպերս Բայց եթե պառզվի որ Քրիսոսից առաջ եղելա Ֆուդբոլ ու մեր ԿՌԱՊԱՍՇՏ պապերնել գոնե մի 4-5 թիմ են ունեցել, վոր կարենային էտ 4-5 թմից 1 հատ հավաքական սարքեն, ՈՒ ամմենա կարեվորնել ենա որ Ետ Կռապաշտական Սպորտաձեվնել Վրիպած լինի Մեր Սուրբ Վանդալների աչքից, որ գոնե մի 2 քարակտոր, մի 4 տող գրվածք մեզ հասնի մենքել ասենք *Հայ Հայ Հեթանոսական Ֆուդբոլ!!! Հայ Հայ!!!*  Գիտեք խի եսքան հայ??? 
> Որտեվ են վախտ Կարքին Հայեր եին!!! Ու իրանց ազգի Նահապետներին Սատանայապաշտ ու Կռապաշտ չեին ասում!!! 
> Գնացեք Գնացեք Հրեա դառեք!!! Համ ձեր պապերին խելքեն բացատրել! Մարդեն Սարքել!! Համել եսա ուր որա ֆուդբոլ կունենան!!! Իսոսիֆ Բենայուն կտենաք, հետը Սողոմոն իմաստունից կխոսաք, Մովսես ից կհառցնեք, մի 2 բանել ձեր ԿՌԱՊԱՇՏ ու Մարդակեր պապերից կասեք, Մի թեթեվ Ամոթից Կարմրելով իհարկե!!!!!!!! Ձեր ազգի խայտառակ անցյալից!!! հա ու ապսոս ֆուդբոլ չունենք Թեչե կասեինք Հաայ Հաաայ


Մոգուս եղբայր, եկեք ամեն ինչ հերթով.
1.  Ես չեմ գրել, որ հեթանոսությունը դեր չի խաղացել, կամ իր հետքը չի թողել հայ ազգի ձևավորման գործում:  Գրել եմ, որ ըստ իս * հեթանոսական ու ազգային տերմինները նույնացնել պետք չէ*: 
2.  Կռապաշտ դա չի նշանակում սատանայապաշտ, դրանք տարբեր հասկացություններ են իմիջայլոց: 
3.  «Գնացեք հրեա դարձեք» դարձվածքի մեջ խոսում է միայն հեթանոսական եսասիրությունը:  :Smile:  Հիմա ի՞նչ 1700 տարի հրեա ե՞նք:  Ծայրահեղությունների հետևից եք ընկնում:
4.  Չգիտեմ, Դուք ամոթից կարմրում եք, թե չէ, բայց որ ես մեղմ ասած հպարտ եմ, որ հայ եմ...  :Cool: 

Ու էդքան ամեն ինչ սրտի մոտ մի ընդունեք, ձեր կարծիքով, որ մինչև հիմա ՀԱՅ ԵՆՔ մնացել չենք ձուլվել պարսիկներին, բյուզանդացիներին, մնացած ....-իներին, դա հեթանոսության շնո՞րհքն է... ոչ եղբայրն իմ... դա Քրիստոնեության շնորհքն է, որ Վարդանանց ու մնացած մեր հերոսների միջոցով մեր ազգությունը պահպանել ենք ու ոչ մեկին չենք ձուլվել, չնայած եղել ենք շատ փոքրաքանակ, ասես մի կաթիլ օվկիանոսում:

----------

may (26.02.2009)

----------


## Ahik

> Մոգուս եղբայր, եկեք ամեն ինչ հերթով.
> 1.  Ես չեմ գրել, որ հեթանոսությունը դեր չի խաղացել, կամ իր հետքը չի թողել հայ ազգի ձևավորման գործում:  Գրել եմ, որ ըստ իս * հեթանոսական ու ազգային տերմինները նույնացնել պետք չէ*: 
> 2.  Կռապաշտ դա չի նշանակում սատանայապաշտ, դրանք տարբեր հասկացություններ են իմիջայլոց: 
> 3.  «Գնացեք հրեա դարձեք» դարձվածքի մեջ խոսում է միայն հեթանոսական եսասիրությունը:  Հիմա ի՞նչ 1700 տարի հրեա ե՞նք:  Ծայրահեղությունների հետևից եք ընկնում:
> 4.  Չգիտեմ, Դուք ամոթից կարմրում եք, թե չէ, բայց որ ես մեղմ ասած հպարտ եմ, որ հայ եմ... 
> 
> Ու էդքան ամեն ինչ սրտի մոտ մի ընդունեք, ձեր կարծիքով, որ մինչև հիմա ՀԱՅ ԵՆՔ մնացել չենք ձուլվել պարսիկներին, բյուզանդացիներին, մնացած ....-իներին, դա հեթանոսության շնո՞րհքն է... ոչ եղբայրն իմ... դա Քրիստոնեության շնորհքն է, որ Վարդանանց ու մնացած մեր հերոսների միջոցով մեր ազգությունը պահպանել ենք ու ոչ մեկին չենք ձուլվել, չնայած եղել ենք շատ փոքրաքանակ, ասես մի կաթիլ օվկիանոսում:


Էտ շատ լավա, որ հպարտ ես որ *Հայ* ես. Սակայն որ Հիսուսը, Մարյամն ու Մովսեսը հրեաներ են, դա չես կարող ժխտել :Wink:

----------

Mogus (26.02.2009), Արիացի (26.02.2009), Լուսաբեր (26.02.2009)

----------


## Mogus

> Մոգուս եղբայր, եկեք ամեն ինչ հերթով.
> 1.  Ես չեմ գրել, որ հեթանոսությունը դեր չի խաղացել, կամ իր հետքը չի թողել հայ ազգի ձևավորման գործում:  Գրել եմ, որ ըստ իս * հեթանոսական ու ազգային տերմինները նույնացնել պետք չէ*: 
> 2.  Կռապաշտ դա չի նշանակում սատանայապաշտ, դրանք տարբեր հասկացություններ են իմիջայլոց: 
> 3.  «Գնացեք հրեա դարձեք» դարձվածքի մեջ խոսում է միայն հեթանոսական եսասիրությունը:  Հիմա ի՞նչ 1700 տարի հրեա ե՞նք:  Ծայրահեղությունների հետևից եք ընկնում:
> 4.  Չգիտեմ, Դուք ամոթից կարմրում եք, թե չէ, բայց որ ես մեղմ ասած հպարտ եմ, որ հայ եմ... 
> 
> Ու էդքան ամեն ինչ սրտի մոտ մի ընդունեք, ձեր կարծիքով, որ մինչև հիմա ՀԱՅ ԵՆՔ մնացել չենք ձուլվել պարսիկներին, բյուզանդացիներին, մնացած ....-իներին, դա հեթանոսության շնո՞րհքն է... ոչ եղբայրն իմ... դա Քրիստոնեության շնորհքն է, որ Վարդանանց ու մնացած մեր հերոսների միջոցով մեր ազգությունը պահպանել ենք ու ոչ մեկին չենք ձուլվել, չնայած եղել ենք շատ փոքրաքանակ, ասես մի կաթիլ օվկիանոսում:


Գիտես ետ ում շնորքներ որ 12000 մոնղոլը սաղ հայաստանը գրավեց մեկել????
Ետ Քաղկեդոնիկ ու Լուսավորչական մութ ԽԱՂԵՐԻՆ ծանոթես ????

----------

Արիացի (26.02.2009), Լուսաբեր (26.02.2009)

----------


## Mogus

> Էտ շատ լավա, որ հպարտ ես որ *Հայ* ես. Սակայն որ Հիսուսը, Մարյամն ու Մովսեսը հրեաներ են, դա չես կարող ժխտել


Հրեա եին բայց հո Հեթանոս Չեին այ Ախպեր????  :LOL:

----------


## Second Chance

> Էտ շատ լավա, որ հպարտ ես որ *Հայ* ես. Սակայն որ Հիսուսը, Մարյամն ու Մովսեսը հրեաներ են, դա չես կարող ժխտել


Հիսուսն Աստծո Որդին էր, իսկ  հրաները միակ ժողովուրդն էին, որ պաշտում էին միակ ճշմարիտ Աստծուն: Հո Աստծո որդին չէր գալու Հայաստանում ծնվեր:

----------

յոգի (02.05.2009)

----------


## Ahik

> Հրեա եին բայց հո Հեթանոս Չեին այ Ախպեր????


Բա մեզ սազումա հրեաների ստեղծած կրոնը դավանենք :Wink:  
Դե հիմա պատասխանի էտ հպարտությունտ ու՞ր կորավ :Cool:

----------

Արիացի (26.02.2009), Լուսաբեր (26.02.2009)

----------


## Mogus

> Հիսուսն Աստծո Որդին էր, իսկ  հրաները միակ ժողովուրդն էին, որ պաշտում էին միակ ճշմարիտ Աստծուն: Հո Աստծո որդին չէր գալու Հայաստանում ծնվեր:


Ետ ովա ճշմարիտ աստվածը???? Եհովան????  :LOL: 

Բա որ ճշնարիտ աստծուն եին պաշտում Ետ Խի Խաչեցին Աստծո Միակ Որդուն???
Մենակ Չասես աստծո կամքով :LOL: 
Ճիշտա Ճիշտա Մեկ հրեներնեն Դեմք Մեկել Յեհովայի Վկաները!!! Մնացացը Մոլորյալ են!!!!

----------

Արիացի (26.02.2009), յոգի (02.05.2009)

----------


## Nareco

> Էտ շատ լավա, որ հպարտ ես որ *Հայ* ես. Սակայն որ Հիսուսը, Մարյամն ու Մովսեսը հրեաներ են, դա չես կարող ժխտել


Ահիկ, սա կլինի այս թեմայում քո գրառման իմ վերջին մեկնաբանությունը: Համոզվեցի, որ անիմաստ գրառումներ կատարելուց զատ ոչ մի ասելիք չունես: Մենք այստեղ չենք քննարկում ով է ումից հպարտ, կամ ինչու էին Մարիամը կամ Մովսեսը հրեաներ, այլ քննարկում էինք լրիվ այլ բան:

----------


## Mogus

Nareco Ջան ուրեմն եթե Սմաիլիկներիս կամ Գրելաոճիս Պատճառով Վիրաորվել են Քո Կրոնական զգացմունքները, Կներես Ախպեր ջան. Հա Բայց հանկարծ Չմտածես թե Ներողությանս պատճառը Խերվելը Կամ չխերվելնա, ուղղակի ինչքանել որ ապսուռդի hասհնեն, հարգումեմ Ցանկացած մարդու Կրոնական զգացմունքները ու Համոզմունքները, Բացի Յեհովայի Վկաներից 50 ականներից։

*"ՀԻն հեթանոսականն ուրեմն դարձյալ քրիստոնեականի է վերածված, բայց այդ քրիստոնեականն իսկապես անունով է միայն քրիստոնեական, էությամբ նույն հին հեթանոսականն է։"
Աբեղյանը Ս. Սարգիսի մասին.* 

*Դե եսքանից հետո արի ու մի փոխի կառծիքտ ու պնդի Որ Սուրբ Սարգիսը ազգայինա ու դա հեթանոսության հետ ԿԱՊ ՉՈՒՆԻ!!!!*

----------

Լուսաբեր (26.02.2009)

----------


## Nareco

> Nareco Ջան ուրեմն եթե Սմաիլիկներիս կամ Գրելաոճիս Պատճառով Վիրաորվել են Քո Կրոնական զգացմունքները, Կներես Ախպեր ջան. Հա Բայց հանկարծ Չմտածես թե Ներողությանս պատճառը Խերվելը Կամ չխերվելնա, ուղղակի ինչքանել որ ապսուռդի hասհնեն, հարգումեմ Ցանկացած մարդու Կրոնական զգացմունքները ու Համոզմունքները, Բացի Յեհովայի Վկաներից 50 ականներից։
> 
> *"ՀԻն հեթանոսականն ուրեմն դարձյալ քրիստոնեականի է վերածված, բայց այդ քրիստոնեականն իսկապես անունով է միայն քրիստոնեական, էությամբ նույն հին հեթանոսականն է։"
> Աբեղյանը Ս. Սարգիսի մասին.* 
> 
> *Դե եսքանից հետո արի ու մի փոխի կառծիքտ ու պնդի Որ Սուրբ Սարգիսը ազգայինա ու դա հեթանոսության հետ ԿԱՊ ՉՈՒՆԻ!!!!*


1.  Ինչքան որ հեթանոսները կապ ունեն Քրիստոնեության հետ, մի այդքան էլ «Եհովայի վկաներն» ու մնացած -ականները կապ ունեն: Կարող ես չկասկածել: 

2. Մոգուս, ես իմ նախորդ գրառման մեջ ասացի, որ հիմնավոր փաստերի դեպքում, ես ունակ եմ ընդունելու, որ ես սխալվել եմ: Ու իմ «չեմ փոխի իմ կարծիքը» վերաբերում էր Քրիստոնեություն-հեթանոսություն կապին, որը բացի տոները յուրովի մեկնաբանելուց ու քանդված ատրուշանների տեղը եկեղեցի սարքելուց, այլ «կապ», որպես այդպիսին ՉԿԱ, լինի դա թե' գաղափարական, թե' կրոնական: Ասելիքս պարզ էր երևի:

3. Ապեր արի Նիկոլի. «նամակ նեմեց բջնեցուն» հոդվածը ինձ մի' բացատրի ինչ է նշանակում:  :Wink:   Միայն վերջաբանը կարդալով ոչինչ չպատկերացրի, ցավոք այդ գիրքը չունեմ, որ կարդամ: Բայց այդ ինչպես եղավ, որ սուրբ Սարգիս զորավարը, որը նույնիսկ հայ չէր, այլ հռոմեացի, Կապադովկիայի ստրատելատն էր նշանակված Կոստանդիանոսի կողմից 350-ական թթ.-ին և նահատակվեց Կոստանդիանոսին հաջորդող Հուլիանոսի կառավարման ժամանակ 365թ.-ին, ու... կա՞պ ունի հեթանոսության հետ, ի՞նչ կապ ունի, կասե՞ս:

----------


## Mogus

> 3. Ապեր արի Նիկոլի. «նամակ նեմեց բջնեցուն» հոդվածը ինձ մի' բացատրի ինչ է նշանակում:   Միայն վերջաբանը կարդալով ոչինչ չպատկերացրի, ցավոք այդ գիրքը չունեմ, որ կարդամ: Բայց այդ ինչպես եղավ, որ սուրբ Սարգիս զորավարը, որը նույնիսկ հայ չէր, այլ հռոմեացի, Կապադովկիայի ստրատելատն էր նշանակված Կոստանդիանոսի կողմից 350-ական թթ.-ին և նահատակվեց Կոստանդիանոսին հաջորդող Հուլիանոսի կառավարման ժամանակ 365թ.-ին, ու... կա՞պ ունի հեթանոսության հետ, ի՞նչ կապ ունի, կասե՞ս:


Nareco ջան նախ ետ նամակը չեմ բացատրում,այլ ուղղակի առտահայտությունը դուրս էկելա  :Smile:  իսկ որ կիսատ գրեմ, սիրեւն չի հնչի ելի, 
իսկ թե ինցչ կապ ունի Սուրբ Սարգիսը Ետ քո ասած Կապադովկյացին Մեր Սուրբ Սարգսի հետ, Այ Շատ Ճիչտես նկատել. Ըսկի Կապ չունի.
Մենակ գիդես ոնց? որ տենումեն ազգը դեռ չի Մոռացել Իրա Էությունը, Այսինքն Հիշումա Իրան իրա Սրբերին ու աստվածներին Սկսումեն ՍԱՐՔԵԼ!!! Գտնումեն միհատ Սարգիս , ու Ցանկալիա Որ Հայ չլնի, Միհատ Վարք են Գրում, Անունը դնումեն Սուրբ Սարգսի Վարք. Հետոել Սկսումեն Քրոզել Որ ետ որ Դուք տոնումեք է՝ ետ Քրիստոնեա Սուրբա , ՏԱՌԱՊՅԱԼ :Smile:  Հետո ել Տրնդեզը Սարքումեն ՏյարԸնդառաջ, ու սենց. 

Գիտես խի??? որ ես ու դու մտածենք Դե հաաա ելի, Սուրբ Սարգիսը Կապադոկյաիցա!!
ու մեկնել մտնի ասի չե տղերք Հույնա!!!!  :Xeloq: 

P.S. Աբեղյաննել Խոստանում էմ Սքան անել ու դնել ֆոռում ում. 3-4 եջա Սուրբ Սարգսի մասին.

----------

Լուսաբեր (26.02.2009)

----------


## Nareco

> Nareco ջան նախ ետ նամակը չեմ բացատրում,այլ ուղղակի առտահայտությունը դուրս էկելա  իսկ որ կիսատ գրեմ, սիրեւն չի հնչի ելի, 
> իսկ թե ինցչ կապ ունի Սուրբ Սարգիսը Ետ քո ասած Կապադովկյացին Մեր Սուրբ Սարգսի հետ, Այ Շատ Ճիչտես նկատել. Ըսկի Կապ չունի.
> Մենակ գիդես ոնց? որ տենումեն ազգը դեռ չի Մոռացել Իրա Էությունը, Այսինքն Հիշումա Իրան իրա Սրբերին ու աստվածներին Սկսումեն ՍԱՐՔԵԼ!!! Գտնումեն միհատ Սարգիս , ու Ցանկալիա Որ Հայ չլնի, Միհատ Վարք են Գրում, Անունը դնումեն Սուրբ Սարգսի Վարք. Հետոլ Սկսումեն Քրոզել Որ ետ որ Դուք տոնումեք է՝ ետ Քրիստոնեա Սուրբա , ՏԱՌԱՊՅԱԼ Հետո ել Տրնդեզը Սարքումեն ՏյարԸնդառաջ, ու սենց. 
> 
> Գիտես խի??? որ ես ու դու մտածենք Դե հաաա ելի, Սուրբ Սարգիսը Կապադոկյաիցա!!
> ու մեկնել մտնի ասի չե տղերք Հույնա!!!!


 Մոգուս, ո՞նց ինչ կապ ունի,  Քրիստոնեության մեջ շատ ու շատ սրբեր կան, որոնք համարվում են ՀԱՄԱՔՐԻՍՏՈՆԵԱԿԱՆ սրբեր, մեր Գրիգոր Լուսավորչին Կաթոլիկ եկեղեցին համարում է սուրբ, արձանն էլ կա դրված Վատիկանում: Այսինքն եթե թվում է, որ միայն հայերն են քո ասած ուրիշներին վերցնում սրբացնում դա այդպես չէ: 
 Ապացուցի'ր, որ քո ասած սբ. Սարգիսը դա Կապադովկիայի ստրատելատը չէ, այլ հայ մի ռամիկ, կամ չգիտեմ այլ զորավար, ես շատ ուրախ կլինեի, որ նա հայ լիներ  :Smile:  բայց հայ չէ:  Սպասում եմ  հակափաստարկներիդ, արի' այս հարցին լուծում տանք, նոր անցնենք Տրնդեզին: Դրա հերթն էլ կգա :Wink:

----------


## Nareco

> P.S. Աբեղյաննել Խոստանում էմ Սքան անել ու դնել ֆոռում ում. 3-4 եջա Սուրբ Սարգսի մասին.


 Շատ լավ կլինի: Սքան արա դի'ր, կարդանք:  :Smile:

----------


## Mogus

Ու հառցը են չի թե եկեք քարկոծենք, Գոռռանք Գոչենք, ու եսիմ ինցչեր անենք ծայրահեղական,
Քրիստոնեություննել մերնա!!! ու աննկախ նրանից հեթանոսես քեզ համարում թե քրիստոնեա!!! Պիտի Մոմ Վառես, Պիտի Վանք գնաս, Պիտի Գնահատես, Բայց նայեվ մտածող մարդը պիտի հարց տա իրեն, թե ովա ինքը որտեղիցա գալիս ու ուրա գնում.
Ես հայ հգեվորականներ գիտեվ որ Սուրբեն իրոք, Որ Վրայից Լույսա թափվում. ու եթե եկեղեցու գլխին միշտ իրանք լինեին հաստատ ես թեման ակտուալ չեր լինի հիմա.
բայց ցավոք Միշտ չի էտպես եղել.

----------

Լուսաբեր (26.02.2009)

----------


## Mogus

> Մոգուս, ո՞նց ինչ կապ ունի,  Քրիստոնեության մեջ շատ ու շատ սրբեր կան, որոնք համարվում են ՀԱՄԱՔՐԻՍՏՈՆԵԱԿԱՆ սրբեր, մեր Գրիգոր Լուսավորչին Կաթոլիկ եկեղեցին համարում է սուրբ, արձանն էլ կա դրված Վատիկանում: Այսինքն եթե թվում է, որ միայն հայերն են քո ասած ուրիշներին վերցնում սրբացնում դա այդպես չէ: 
>  Ապացուցի'ր, որ քո ասած սբ. Սարգիսը դա Կապադովկիայի ստրատելատը չէ, այլ հայ մի ռամիկ, կամ չգիտեմ այլ զորավար, ես շատ ուրախ կլինեի, որ նա հայ լիներ  բայց հայ չէ:  Սպասում եմ  հակափաստարկներիդ, արի' այս հարցին լուծում տանք, նոր անցնենք Տրնդեզին: Դրա հերթն էլ կգա


1. Ռամիկ չի ու ոչել Գործավար!!! Հեթանոսական Դիցարանի Դիք է.
2. Հենց քո ասած լուսավորիչնել հայ չի, չնայած էտ կապ չունի , ուղղակի փաստ նեմ առձանագրում :Smile: 
3. Կներես բայց ինձ թվումա Ոչ ես Ոչ Աբեղյանը ու Ոչել հենց ինքը Սուրբ Սարգիսը Չենք կարա քեզ Ապացուցենք, որովհետեվ դու ուղղակի չես ուզում համոզվես. *Քո Սուրբ Սարգիսը Կապադովկյաիցա ու Վերչ!!!!!*

----------

Լուսաբեր (26.02.2009)

----------


## Nareco

> 1. Ռամիկ չի ու ոչել Գործավար!!! Հեթանոսական Դիցարանի Դիք է.
> 2. Հենց քո ասած լուսավորիչնել հայ չի, չնայած էտ կապ չունի , ուղղակի փաստ նեմ առձանագրում
> 3. Կներես բայց ինձ թվումա Ոչ ես Ոչ Աբեղյանը ու Ոչել հենց ինքը Սուրբ Սարգիսը Չենք կարա քեզ Ապացուցենք, որովհետեվ դու ուղղակի չես ուզում համոզվես. *Քո Սուրբ Սարգիսը Կապադովկյաիցա ու Վերչ!!!!!*


1. Դիք չէ, այլ դից:  :Smile: 
2. Էլի խորանում ենք երկրորդական ու թեմային չառնչվող դետալների մեջ, Լուսավորչի օրինակը լրիվ այլ բանի համար էի բերել:
3.  Մոգուս իմ ու քոնն, ո՞րն է,  ես չեմ հնարում, ուրեմն այսպես, մեջբերում եմ *Ներսես Շնորհալու*  *«Գիր հավատո խոստովանության»* գրքից 105-106 էջեր.
 «Մեր տօնած Սարգիսը բարեպաշտ իշխան մըն էր Կապադովկիոյ մեջ Մեծն Կոստանդիանոսի և անոր որդիին օրով, որուն հաջորդեց ամբարիշտ Յուլիանոսը...»:

 Կարող եմ անվերջ շարունակել ու այլ աղբյուրներ մեջբերել, ուղղակի այդքան ժամանակ ու ցանկություն չունեմ: 

Դու ինձ արի' ապացուցի'ր, թե այդ ո՞նց եղավ 350-ական թթ.-ում ապրող մարդը դարձավ հեթանոսական դիցարանի դից: Ուշադրություն մ.թ.ա 350-ական չէ, այլ մ.թ. 350-ական, երբ նույնիսկ Հռոմը Կոստանդիանոսի օրոք 312-313թթ.-ին «Միլանի հրովարտակով» ճանաչել էր քրիստոնեությունը, որպես պետական կրոն:

----------


## Mogus

> 1. Դիք չէ, այլ դից: 
> 2. Էլի խորանում ենք երկրորդական ու թեմային չառնչվող դետալների մեջ, Լուսավորչի օրինակը լրիվ այլ բանի համար էի բերել:
> 3.  Մոգուս իմ ու քոնն, ո՞րն է,  ես չեմ հնարում, ուրեմն այսպես, մեջբերում եմ *Ներսես Շնորհալու*  *«Գիր հավատո խոստովանության»* գրքից 105-106 էջեր.
>  «Մեր տօնած Սարգիսը բարեպաշտ իշխան մըն էր Կապադովկիոյ մեջ Մեծն Կոստանդիանոսի և անոր որդիին օրով, որուն հաջորդեց ամբարիշտ Յուլիանոսը...»:
> 
>  Կարող եմ անվերջ շարունակել ու այլ աղբյուրներ մեջբերել, ուղղակի այդքան ժամանակ ու ցանկություն չունեմ: 
> 
> Դու ինձ արի' ապացուցի'ր, թե այդ ո՞նց եղավ 350-ական թթ.-ում ապրող մարդը դարձավ հեթանոսական դիցարանի դից: Ուշադրություն մ.թ.ա 350-ական չէ, այլ մ.թ. 350-ական, երբ նույնիսկ Հռոմը Կոստանդիանոսի օրոք 312-313թթ.-ին «Միլանի հրովարտակով» ճանաչել էր քրիստոնեությունը, որպես պետական կրոն:


1. Եթե տառասխալներս ուղղոլու հետեվից ընկնես,  :LOL:  հաստատ ժամանակտ չի հերիքի նկատելու անքամ՛ թե որտեղեմ երկրորդական ու թեմային չառնչվող դետալների մեջ խորանում,  
2. ետ քո մեջբերումի մասին, որ ասումես կարաս անվեջ գրես,  :Wink:  միքիչ առաջ ասելեմ. ոնցեն անում որ Քո Սուրբ Սարգիսը մեկել Կապադովկյացի ա Դառնում  :Smile: .

Իսկ թե Իմ ու Քոնը որնա..... հմմմ ասեմ բայց ախպոր պես չնեղանաս ելի.
Ըլնումեն չե տենց մարդիկ որ ասումեն իմ Էշը Ժեժտիցա ու վերջ???  :Wink: 
այ ես նույն կերպել Քո Սուրբ Սարգիսը Կապադովկյաից ա.
ՈՒ եթե քո ախպյուրները քեզ ասումեն թէ. մ.թ. 350 ից  առաջ չի եղել Մի ուրիշ , Իսկական Սուրբ Սարգիս ում որ Ազգտ Պաշտելա. ուրեմն կամ ախպյուրներտ էն թերի կամ լավ չես  քրքրում.

----------


## Nareco

> 1. Եթե տառասխալներս ուղղոլու հետեվից ընկնես,  հաստատ ժամանակտ չի հերիքի նկատելու անքամ՛ թե որտեղեմ երկրորդական ու թեմային չառնչվող դետալների մեջ խորանում,  
> 2. ետ քո մեջբերումի մասին, որ ասումես կարաս անվեջ գրես,  միքիչ առաջ ասելեմ. ոնցեն անում որ Քո Սուրբ Սարգիսը մեկել Կապադովկյացի ա Դառնում .
> 
> Իսկ թե Իմ ու Քոնը որնա..... հմմմ ասեմ բայց ախպոր պես չնեղանաս ելի.
> Ըլնումեն չե տենց մարդիկ որ ասումեն իմ Էշը Ժեժտիցա ու վերջ??? 
> այ ես նույն կերպել Քո Սուրբ Սարգիսը Կապադովկյաից ա.
> ՈՒ եթե քո ախպյուրները քեզ ասումեն թէ. մ.թ. 350 ից  առաջ չի եղել Մի ուրիշ , Իսկական Սուրբ Սարգիս ում որ Ազգտ Պաշտելա. ուրեմն կամ ախպյուրներտ էն թերի կամ լավ չես  քրքրում.


 Գնալով համոզվում եմ, որ քեզ հետ խոսելը դառնում է ուղղակի ժամանակի անիմաստ վատնում: Ի՞նչ ժեշտ, ի՞նչ իմ ու քո, ի՞նչ քրքրել:  Մեջբերեցի էլ, որտեղից եմ կարդացել, թե Սբ. Սարգիսը ով է, դու էլ կարող էիր հակադարձել քո մեջբերումով, որ չէ,  Ներսես Շնորհալին սխալվում  է և այլն:  Ավելացնելու բան չունեմ, եթե քեզ համար Ներսես Շնորհալին թերի աղբյուր է, ավելացնելու բան չունեմ, ու  այդպես էլ չտեսա  քո  լիարժեք աղբյուրները: 
 Փաստերով խոսի'ր:

----------


## Mogus

Ես մեջբերումեմ անում Աբեղյանի խսքերից, Դրանից հետո դու ինձ ասումես , ետ ոնց եղավ վոր մեր թվականի 350 թվին եղած Սարգիսը դառավ Հեթանոսական???? 
Ինչ փաստերի մասինա խոսքը ես դեմագագյաի դեպքում????

----------

Լուսաբեր (26.02.2009)

----------


## Monk

> Հա Nareco ջան մեկել սենց մի բան!!! հենց քո ասած փաստերի վերաբերյալ ահագին հառցեր ունեմ, էս թեմայում, ԱՆՊԱՏԱՍԽԱՆ!!! ՈՒզումես քեզ ուղղեմ ???
> կամ ավելի լավա էլ անիմաստ Copy Past  Չանեմ ելի!!! Ես ֆոռումի Hosting-ը հաստատ վճարովիա, արի ավելի լավա միանգամից պատասխանի, *Իրանք հիմնականում Իրոք Շատ Հարգառժան Մոնք ին են ուղղված*, բայց արի դու պատասխանի ելի.......


Monk-ին ուղղված հարցերին Monk-ն էլ կպատասխանի, թեկուզ ուշացումով: Հարգարժան Մոգուս, երևի հույսդ վաղուց արդեն կտրել ես ինձից: Ես երկար գրառումներն անընդհատ հետաձգելու անտանելի սովորություն ունեմ, որի համար չեմ ուզում արդարացում փնտրել: Բայց դա մենակ այս թեմայում չի, ուրիշ տեղեր էլ կան: Չնայած հիմա էլ կաշխատեմ կարճ-կարճ պատասխանել:  :Blush:  





> Հարգելի Мonk նախ նշեմ իմ ինֆորմացիայի աղբյուրը:
> *Մ. Աբեղյան Երկեր.  Ա հատոր. 341 էջ.* 
> 
> Եթե չեք զլանում կարդացեք ժողովուրդ ջան. Ու կիմանաք թե ովա Սուրբ Սարգիսը ու Որտեղիցեն Գալիս մեր էսորվա պատկերացումները Սուրբ Սարգիսի մասին. 
> 
> Իսկ ես մեջ բերեմ միայն վերջաբանը. 
> 
> *"ՀԻն հեթանոսականն ուրեմն դարձյալ քրիստոնեականի է վերածված, բայց այդ քրիստոնեականն իսկապես անունով է միայն քրիստոնեական, էությամ նույն հին հեթանոսականն է։"* 
> Աբեղյանը Ս. Սարգիսի մասին.
> ...


Մոգուս ջան, չեմ ուզում քեզ մեղադրել անուշադրության մեջ, բայց ախր մի փոքր ուշադիր ընթերցման դեպքում պարզ է դառնում, թե ինչի մասին է  խոսում Աբեղյանը:  Ոչ թե չեղած տեղից ստեղծվել է Սուրբ Սարգիս, այլ, ըստ Աբեղյանի, հեթանոսական հողմերի աստծուն վերագրված հատկանիշներն ու գործառույթները <Սասնա ծռեր> էպոսում վերագրվել են քրիստոնեական սրբին: Դրանով համատեղվել են ժողովրդական հավատալիքն ու ժամանակի կրոնական աշխարհայացքը: Քո մեջբերած նախադասությունից երկու նախադասություն առաջ Աբեղյանն ասում է. 
<_Սուրբ Սարգսի դերով, տեսնում ենք, ժողովուրդն իր ամպրոպային դիցազների առասպելական ծովային ծագումն աշխատել է բացատրել քրիստոնեական ժամանակի հավատալիքներով_>: Իսկ Ս. Սարգսի` էպոսում եղած կերպարին անդրառանալիս հենց սկզբից արդեն իսկ Աբեղյանը նշում է. <_Քրիստոնեական սրբերի վրա հաճախ անցել է հեթանոսական աստվածությունների դերը: Այդպիսիներից է Ս. Սարգիսը, որ իր վրա առել է հողմի աստվածության պաշտամունքը_>: 
Էպոսում եղած այլ քրիստոնեական կերպարների էլ է անդրադառնում Աբեղյանը. Մարիամ Աստվածածին, Հովհաննես Կարապետ, Գաբրիել հրեշտակապետ և այլն: Նրանց նույնպես վերագրվել են հատկանիշներ, որոնց առկայությունը Սուրբ Գրքում և քրիստոնեական վարդապետության մեջ արտացոլված չէ: Բայց դա բոլորովին չի նշանակում, որ այդ կերպարներն իրականում չեն եղել և արհեստականաորեն ստեղծվել են հատուկ հեթանոսական աստվածությունների ֆունկցիաները ստանձնելու համար: : 
Իսկ այ Սուրբ Սարգսի վկայաբանությունն ամեն դեպքում խորհուրդ կտայի կարդալ: Գոնե տեղեկացնեմ, որ այն հետո չի գրվել <Ս. Սարգսին Քրիստոնեա կամ Քրիստոնյա Տառապյալ դարձնելու > համար, գրվել է անհամեմատ ավելի վաղ, քան ժողովրդական հավատալիքներում և ավանդազրույցներում կհասցներ ստանալ նոր հատկանիշներ և գործառույթներ:  <Վարք սրբոց> կամ <Յասմաւուրք> ժողովածուների մասին շատ չխորանամ էլի:  :Smile: 




> Ինչպես նայեվ չգիտեմ թե ինչ եկեղեցական օրացույցներ են գրվել կոչված վերափոխոլու  սիրո Աստվածուհու Վարդավառ տոնը Քրիստոսի պայծառակերպություն, 
> կամ Հեթանոսական Տիր աստծուն նվիրված Տրնդեզը դարձնելու Քրիստոնեական Տիառնընդառաջ  
> Հարգելի Monk կառծումեմ ոչմի հակաքրիստոնեական բան չեք անի եթե համաձայնվեք ինձ հետ, որ Վարդավառը քրիստոսի հետ ընդանրապես կապ չունի....
> Կամ կրակի վրայով թռչելը տիրոջը մեզ ընդառաչ չի բերի...


Տոնեեերը...  Բազմիցս ծեծված, ջարդուփշուր արված թեմա, որից սիրում է խոսել ցանկացած մեկը, ով չի ալարում Հայ Առաքելական Եկեղեցուն մեղադրանք ներկայացնել: Այս թեմայում էլի են եղել անդրադարձներ այս հարցին, *ուստի այս ասելիքս  իմ կողմից խորապես հարգված Մոգուսին չէ զուտ, որ ուղղում եմ*: 
Իհարկե, ոչ մի հակաքրիստոնեական բան չեմ անի, եթե ասեմ, որ հեթանոսական սիրու դիցուհու տոնը որևէ քրիստոեական տարր չունի, և ոչ էլ կրակի վրայով թռչելը մեզ ընդառաջ կտանի Տիրոջը: Բայց, հարգելի հայրենակիցներ, նախքան վստահ տոնով գրելը, որ Հայ Առաքելական Եկեղեցու տոների մեծ մասը կամ թեկուզը մեկը, հեթանոսական է, եկեք մի փոքր թոթափենք այդ շաբլոն դարձած պատկերացումները (որոնք աջուձախ սփռում են շատերը` իրենց նեղություն չտալով գոնե մի փոքր խորամուխ լինել իրենց խոսածի բովանդակության և պատմության մեջ) և  մի պահ հասկանանք, թե ի վերջո որն է իրականությունը: *Հայ Առաքելական Եկեղեցին հեթանոսական որևէ տոն չի նշում:* Ըհը, գիտեմ, պիտի ասվի, բա Տրնդեզը, Վարդավառը, և պիտի սկսեն կրկնվել նույն պատմությունները: 
Մի հստակ օրինակ բերեմ. Զատիկը: Քրիստոնեական Եկեղեցու առանցքային տոնն է, քանի որ Քրիստոսի Փրկագործական առաքելության պսակը Ս. Հարությունն է: Բայց Ս. Գրքին և հատկապես Հին Ուխտին քիչ թե շատ ծանոթ մարդը կարող է տեղյակ լինել, որ Զատիկը հրեական տոն է, Պասեքի (Պասքա-պասխա)  տոնը, որով հրեաները տոնում էին Կարմիր ծովով անցնելու և եգիպտական գերությունից փրկվելու իրողությունը: Բայց Քրիստոնեական որևէ Եկեղեցի, երբ նշում է Զատիկը, դրանով չի տոնում հրեաների գերությունից ազատվելը, այլ նշում է Հիսուս Քրիստոսի Հարության տոնը, որ հրեական Զատիկի հետ այնքանով կապ ունի, որ պարզապես օրը համընկել է: Նույնը նաև Պենտեկոստեն. սա հրեաների բերքի տոնն է, բայց քրիստոնյաների տոնած Պենտեկոստեն բացարձակապես կապ չունի հրեաների բերքի տոնի հետ, այլ Հոգեգալուստն է նշվում` Սուրբ Հոգու էջքը առաքյալների վրա և երկրի վրա Երկնքի Արքայության խորհրդանիշի` Եկեղեցու հիմնադրումը: Այս դեպքում էլ միակ կապը օրվա համընկնելն է, այսքան բան: Եւ հիմա նույն սկզբունքով դառնանք մեր տոներին. հարգելի ժողովուրդ ջան, Հայ Առաքելական Եկեղեցին չի նշում Տիրին (կամ Միհրին. մի քիչ վիճելի է) նվիրված տոնը. նշում է քառասնօրյա մանուկ Հիսուսի Տաճար տարվելը և նրան սպասող մարդկանց` Տիրոջն ընդառաջ ելնելու տոնը:  Եւ ոչ էլ Վարդավառին նշում ենք սիրո կամ ուրիշ որևէ դիցուհու տոնը, մենք նշում են Թաբոր լեռան վրա Հիսուս Քրիստոսի Պայծառակերպության կամ Այլակերպության տոնը: Այն, որ Հայ Եկեղեցու հայրերը չեն ցանկացել վերացնել այն տոների անվանումները, որոնց հետ համընկնում էին քրիստոնեական տվյալ տոները կամ որոշ ժողովրդական սովորույթներ, դա դեռ ոչինչ չի նշանակում:  Պահպանվածը ընդամենը ձևն է, և ոչ թե բովանդակությունը:  Հուսամ այս մասին այսքանը բավարար է:  :Smile:

----------

may (26.02.2009), Mogus (27.02.2009), Nareco (27.02.2009)

----------


## Արիացի

> Տոնեեերը...  Բազմիցս ծեծված, ջարդուփշուր արված թեմա, որից սիրում է խոսել ցանկացած մեկը, ով չի ալարում Հայ Առաքելական Եկեղեցուն մեղադրանք ներկայացնել: Այս թեմայում էլի են եղել անդրադարձներ այս հարցին, *ուստի այս ասելիքս  իմ կողմից խորապես հարգված Մոգուսին չէ զուտ, որ ուղղում եմ*: 
> Իհարկե, ոչ մի հակաքրիստոնեական բան չեմ անի, եթե ասեմ, որ հեթանոսական սիրու դիցուհու տոնը որևէ քրիստոեական տարր չունի, և ոչ էլ կրակի վրայով թռչելը մեզ ընդառաջ կտանի Տիրոջը: Բայց, հարգելի հայրենակիցներ, նախքան վստահ տոնով գրելը, որ Հայ Առաքելական Եկեղեցու տոների մեծ մասը կամ թեկուզը մեկը, հեթանոսական է, եկեք մի փոքր թոթափենք այդ շաբլոն դարձած պատկերացումները (որոնք աջուձախ սփռում են շատերը` իրենց նեղություն չտալով գոնե մի փոքր խորամուխ լինել իրենց խոսածի բովանդակության և պատմության մեջ) և  մի պահ հասկանանք, թե ի վերջո որն է իրականությունը: *Հայ Առաքելական Եկեղեցին հեթանոսական որևէ տոն չի նշում:* Ըհը, գիտեմ, պիտի ասվի, բա Տրնդեզը, Վարդավառը, և պիտի սկսեն կրկնվել նույն պատմությունները: 
> Մի հստակ օրինակ բերեմ. Զատիկը: Քրիստոնեական Եկեղեցու առանցքային տոնն է, քանի որ Քրիստոսի Փրկագործական առաքելության պսակը Ս. Հարությունն է: Բայց Ս. Գրքին և հատկապես Հին Ուխտին քիչ թե շատ ծանոթ մարդը կարող է տեղյակ լինել, որ Զատիկը հրեական տոն է, Պասեքի (Պասքա-պասխա)  տոնը, որով հրեաները տոնում էին Կարմիր ծովով անցնելու և եգիպտական գերությունից փրկվելու իրողությունը: Բայց Քրիստոնեական որևէ Եկեղեցի, երբ նշում է Զատիկը, դրանով չի տոնում հրեաների գերությունից ազատվելը, այլ նշում է Հիսուս Քրիստոսի Հարության տոնը, որ հրեական Զատիկի հետ այնքանով կապ ունի, որ պարզապես օրը համընկել է: Նույնը նաև Պենտեկոստեն. սա հրեաների բերքի տոնն է, բայց քրիստոնյաների տոնած Պենտեկոստեն բացարձակապես կապ չունի հրեաների բերքի տոնի հետ, այլ Հոգեգալուստն է նշվում` Սուրբ Հոգու էջքը առաքյալների վրա և երկրի վրա Երկնքի Արքայության խորհրդանիշի` Եկեղեցու հիմնադրումը: Այս դեպքում էլ միակ կապը օրվա համընկնելն է, այսքան բան: Եւ հիմա նույն սկզբունքով դառնանք մեր տոներին. հարգելի ժողովուրդ ջան, Հայ Առաքելական Եկեղեցին չի նշում Տիրին (կամ Միհրին. մի քիչ վիճելի է) նվիրված տոնը. նշում է քառասնօրյա մանուկ Հիսուսի Տաճար տարվելը և նրան սպասող մարդկանց` Տիրոջն ընդառաջ ելնելու տոնը:  Եւ ոչ էլ Վարդավառին նշում ենք սիրո կամ ուրիշ որևէ դիցուհու տոնը, մենք նշում են Թաբոր լեռան վրա Հիսուս Քրիստոսի Պայծառակերպության կամ Այլակերպության տոնը: Այն, որ Հայ Եկեղեցու հայրերը չեն ցանկացել վերացնել այն տոների անվանումները, որոնց հետ համընկնում էին քրիստոնեական տվյալ տոները կամ որոշ ժողովրդական սովորույթներ, դա դեռ ոչինչ չի նշանակում:  Պահպանվածը ընդամենը ձևն է, և ոչ թե բովանդակությունը:  Հուսամ այս մասին այսքանը բավարար է:


Մոնկ ջան, իսկ քեզ չի թվում, որ էդ օրերի զուգադիպությունները ինչ-որ մի քիչ շատ են?  :Think: 
Կոնկրետ ես, դեմ չեմ ոչ Հայ Առաքելական եկեղեցուն, ոչ հեթանոսությանը: Դեմ չեմ ու եկեղեցուն էլ չեմ մեղադրում այն բանի համար, որ հեթանոսական տոները փոխառնվել են: Եթե մտածենք, կտեսնենք, որ դա տենց էլ պիտի լինի: Երբ հասարակության մեջ տեղի է ունենում կտրուկ գաղափարական փոփոխություն, ինչպիսին հեթանոսությունից անցումն է քրիստոնեության, ապա էս նոր գաղափարների մեջ անպայնման ներառնված են լինում հնի ինչ-որ տարրեր: Այլ ձև չի կարող լինել, որովհետև հասարակությունը չի ընդունի: Չի կարող քրիստոնեությունը գալ, մի օրում հաստատվել Հայաստանում և կարգադրել ամբողջ ժողովրդին, որ էլ Վարդավառ չտոնեն: Դրա փոխարեն, քրիստոնեությունը` նկատելով, որ ժողովուրդը հազարամյակներ տոնել է Վարդավառը ու հանկարծ մի օրում դրանից հրաժարվելը ժողովրդի կողմից չի ընդունվի, եկեղեցին ընդունում է Վարդավառը, բայց դրան տալիս է ինչ-որ այլ բացատրություն, իր գաղափարախոսության սահմաններում: Սա շատ բնական ու նորմալ հասարակական պրոցեսս է: Եվ ես սրա դեմ ոչ մի բան չունեմ: Բայց ես դեմ եմ այն բանին, որ եկեղեցին կտրականապես հերքի իր տոներից որոշների մեջ հեթանոսականության հետքերը: Եթե հերքում է, դրանով իսկ ապացուցում է իր գոյության անտրամաբանականությունը, քանի որ շատ անտրամաբանական է, որ միանգամից ժողովուրդը կարող է հրաժարվել իր հին, իմաստավորված ու ընդունված սկզբունքներից ու դրանք փոխարինել նոր ու իր համար դեռևս խորթ գաղափարներով:
Այնպես որ, Մոնկ ջան, գոնե այն, որ քրիստոնեական տոներում հեթանոսության որոշ բաժին կա, գոնե դա պետք է ընդունել:  :Smile:

----------

Mogus (27.02.2009), Monk (27.02.2009), Լուսաբեր (27.02.2009)

----------


## Monk

> Մոնկ ջան, իսկ քեզ չի թվում, որ էդ օրերի զուգադիպությունները ինչ-որ մի քիչ շատ են? 
> Կոնկրետ ես, դեմ չեմ ոչ Հայ Առաքելական եկեղեցուն, ոչ հեթանոսությանը: Դեմ չեմ ու եկեղեցուն էլ չեմ մեղադրում այն բանի համար, որ հեթանոսական տոները փոխառնվել են: Եթե մտածենք, կտեսնենք, որ դա տենց էլ պիտի լինի: Երբ հասարակության մեջ տեղի է ունենում կտրուկ գաղափարական փոփոխություն, ինչպիսին հեթանոսությունից անցումն է քրիստոնեության, ապա էս նոր գաղափարների մեջ անպայնման ներառնված են լինում հնի ինչ-որ տարրեր: Այլ ձև չի կարող լինել, որովհետև հասարակությունը չի ընդունի: Չի կարող քրիստոնեությունը գալ, մի օրում հաստատվել Հայաստանում և կարգադրել ամբողջ ժողովրդին, որ էլ Վարդավառ չտոնեն: Դրա փոխարեն, քրիստոնեությունը` նկատելով, որ ժողովուրդը հազարամյակներ տոնել է Վարդավառը ու հանկարծ մի օրում դրանից հրաժարվելը ժողովրդի կողմից չի ընդունվի, եկեղեցին ընդունում է Վարդավառը, բայց դրան տալիս է ինչ-որ այլ բացատրություն, իր գաղափարախոսության սահմաններում: Սա շատ բնական ու նորմալ հասարակական պրոցեսս է: Եվ ես սրա դեմ ոչ մի բան չունեմ: Բայց ես դեմ եմ այն բանին, որ եկեղեցին կտրականապես հերքի իր տոներից որոշների մեջ հեթանոսականության հետքերը: Եթե հերքում է, դրանով իսկ ապացուցում է իր գոյության անտրամաբանականությունը, քանի որ շատ անտրամաբանական է, որ միանգամից ժողովուրդը կարող է հրաժարվել իր հին, իմաստավորված ու ընդունված սկզբունքներից ու դրանք փոխարինել նոր ու իր համար դեռևս խորթ գաղափարներով:
> Այնպես որ, Մոնկ ջան, գոնե այն, որ քրիստոնեական տոներում հեթանոսության որոշ բաժին կա, գոնե դա պետք է ընդունել:


 :Smile: 
Արիացի ջան, նախ ասեմ, որ չեմ կարծում, թե զուգադիպությունները շատ են: Գոնե գիտե՞ք, թե Հայ Եկեղեցին քանի տոն ունի: Տարվա կեսը տոներ են: Եթե դրանցից ամենաշատ հայտնիները ընտրենք, շուրջ 50 տոն: Իսկ դրանցից քանիսու՞մ այդպիսի զուգադիպություններ կգտեք: Վարդավառ, Տրնդեզ... հետո՞: Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է հետքերին. ես արդեն իսկ նշել եմ, որ անուններ և ժողովրդական ավանդույթներ պահպանվել են: Իմաստ էլ չունի դրանք վերացնելը կամ դրանց դեմ պայքարելը: Ես նշել եմ նաև, որ պահպանվածը ձևն է, ոչ թե բովանդակությունը: Հիմա ասենք Վարդավառին մարդիկ իրար վրա ջուր են ցանում: Է հա, թող ցանեն: Դրանից ի՞նչ վնաս: Քանի՞ մարդ գիտեք, որ դա իրենց համար ծես է, հեթանոսական պաշտամունք: Մարդիկ, հիմնականում երիտասարդությունը, ուրախանում է ուղղակի: Արդեն ծայրահեղություն կլինի նման բաների հետևից ընկնելը, մանավանդ որ այն ժողովրդիդ մշակույթի մաս է կազմել: Եվ այս կոնտեքստում Ձեզ հետ համաձայն եմ այն առումով, որ այս սովորույթները պարզապես վերաիմաստավորվում են քրիստոնեական պրիզմայով: Բայց, կրկնում եմ, գաղափարախոսական, դավանաբանական և աստվածաբանական առումով քրիստոնեական տոնը որևէ առնչություն չունի ժամանակին այդ օրը նշվող հեթանոսական տոնի հետ: Որևէ դիցուհու տոնը բացարձակապես առնչություն չունի Քրիստոսի Պայծառակերպության խորհրդի հետ: Մնացյալն արդեն վերևում շարադրել էի, կրկին չանդրադառնամ:  :Smile:

----------

Լուսաբեր (27.02.2009)

----------


## Արիացի

> Արիացի ջան, նախ ասեմ, որ չեմ կարծում, թե զուգադիպությունները շատ են: Գոնե գիտե՞ք, թե Հայ Եկեղեցին քանի տոն ունի: Տարվա կեսը տոներ են: Եթե դրանցից ամենաշատ հայտնիները ընտրենք, շուրջ 50 տոն: Իսկ դրանցից քանիսու՞մ այդպիսի զուգադիպություններ կգտեք: Վարդավառ, Տրնդեզ... հետո՞: Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է հետքերին. ես արդեն իսկ նշել եմ, որ անուններ և ժողովրդական ավանդույթներ պահպանվել են: Իմաստ էլ չունի դրանք վերացնելը կամ դրանց դեմ պայքարելը: Ես նշել եմ նաև, որ պահպանվածը ձևն է, ոչ թե բովանդակությունը: Հիմա ասենք Վարդավառին մարդիկ իրար վրա ջուր են ցանում: Է հա, թող ցանեն: Դրանից ի՞նչ վնաս: Քանի՞ մարդ գիտեք, որ դա իրենց համար ծես է, հեթանոսական պաշտամունք: Մարդիկ, հիմնականում երիտասարդությունը, ուրախանում է ուղղակի: Արդեն ծայրահեղություն կլինի նման բաների հետևից ընկնելը, մանավանդ որ այն ժողովրդիդ մշակույթի մաս է կազմել: Եվ այս կոնտեքստում Ձեզ հետ համաձայն եմ այն առումով, որ այս սովորույթները պարզապես վերաիմաստավորվում են քրիստոնեական պրիզմայով: Բայց, կրկնում եմ, գաղափարախոսական, դավանաբանական և աստվածաբանական առումով քրիստոնեական տոնը որևէ առնչություն չունի ժամանակին այդ օրը նշվող հեթանոսական տոնի հետ: Որևէ դիցուհու տոնը բացարձակապես առնչություն չունի Քրիստոսի Պայծառակերպության խորհրդի հետ: Մնացյալն արդեն վերևում շարադրել էի, կրկին չանդրադառնամ:


Մոնկ ջան, սկսեմ տոների քանակից: Նախ ճիշտ նկատեցիր, որ տարվա կեսը եկեղեցական տոն է: Բայց էստեղ մի նրբություն կա: Քո ասած հայտնի 50 հատը, հայտնի են միայն հոգևորականության ու շատ նեղ մասսային: Իսկ ընդհանուր ժողովրդին հայտնի է ընդամենը մատների վրա հաշված տոներ` Վարդավառ, Տրնդեզ, Զատիկ ու մի երկու բան էլ ավելացրած: Հիմա դուրս ա գալիս, որ էս հայտնի տոների հիմնական մասը զարմանալիորեն զուգադիպում է ինչ-որ քրիստոնեական սրբերի ինչ-որ արարքների օրերի հետ: Զուգադիպությունները հայտնի տոների մեջ շատ շատ են: Հետևաբար էդ հայտնի տոները, հենց հեթանոսության շրջանի այն գերակա տոներն են, որոնք ժողովրդի մեջ խորն են արմատացած: Իսկ այն, որ այդ տոներին ոչ մեկը որպես հեթանոսական ծեսի չի վերաբերվում, ապա նախ, րբ այդ տոներին վերաբերվենք, որպես քրիստոնեական, ապա էլի կտեսնենք, որ նույն ձև էլ, ժողովուրդը դրան չի վերաբերվում որպես քրիստոնեական տոների և բացի այդ էլ: Այդ տոները իրենց մեջ հին ժամանակներում ավելի մեծ իմաստ են պարունակել, քան միայն իրար ջրելը: Դա մարդու պաշտամունքն է բնության հանդեպ ու բնության գովքը: Բայց երբ ամեն տոնով մի եկեղեցական կանգնում ա ու հեռուստատեսությամբ ասում, որ էդ տոնը կապված ա էսինչ սրբի հետ, որը էս օրը էս ինչ բանն ա արել, ապա սա արդեն անտրամաբանական է: Որովհետև այդ սրբերին պաշտում ու գնահատում են միայն եկեղեցու ծառայողները: Հասարակ ժողովրդի միակ պաշտամունքի առարկան բնությունն է, որովհետև միայն բնությունն է վեր կանգնած մարդուց:

----------

Mogus (27.02.2009), Լուսաբեր (27.02.2009)

----------


## Mogus

Ղեվոնդ Ալիշան,
Հայոց հին Հավատքը կամ հեթանոսական կրոնը.
Էջ 157.

Հա, ընդուենք ես Զայրացած Հեթանոս եմ  :Smile: 
Բայց խնդրում եմ ուշադրություն դարձրեք Ալիշանի ասած "*ՍԵՓԱԿԱՆՎԵՑ*" բառին.  :Smile:

----------

Արիացի (27.02.2009), Լուսաբեր (27.02.2009)

----------


## Mogus

Ոնց որ ասումա ժողովուրդը, սատանայի ականջը խուլ. Բայց մի պահ պատկերացնենք թե Կոմունիզմը 70 տարիների փոխարեն տևեց 700 տարի. Աստված ոչ արասցե, թու թու թու. ՈՒ թող աստվածները ներեն ինձ ես ցնորքի համար. 
Բայց ոչ ոքիս համար ել գաղտնիք չի թե ոնց եին դրանք ջանում մոռացության մատնել բոլոր ազգերին. Կտրել իրենց արմատից. Կտրել աստծուց. Մի խոսքով Ինտեռնացիոնալ Մարքսիզմ Մատերիալիզմ etc…
Ու այդ սատանայական տիրապետության սկզբներում ասենք 1930 ական թվականներին ինչ որ մի Կուլտուրայի և սպորտի մինիստր (ժ.լ.ա. ՋՈՉ ) տեսնելով որ հայերը ոչ մի կերպ չեն հրաժարվում ու չեն մոռանում հազարամյա պատմություն ունեցող Քրիստոնեական *Զատիկ կամ Հարություն* կոչված տոնից, 
Կայացրեց որոշում,* Հրաման N:9200132.*



*Հրամայում եմ. Նախնական դասարանների ՍՍՀՄ պատմության, բոլոր դասագրքերի մեջ լրացնել սույն բացը որ՛ Զատիկ տոնը որը նշվում է Հայաստանի Սոցիալիստական Հանրապետությունում.
Գալիս է՝  Завоевание Армении ТрИумф Коммунизма – (Затик) Հապավումից.
Իսկ Հարությունը վերաբերվում է հայ ժողովրդի հարությանը, որ ունեցավ ի շնորհիվ Կարմիր բանակի,*

Այս ու հետ Կոմունիզմի հախթանակին նվիրված այտ փառահեղ տոնի օրը Բաժանել թռուցիկներ  *Завоевание Армении ТрИумф Коммунизма ( ЗАТИК ) Լոզունգով*, բոլոր հեռուստալիքներով ցուցադրել  Серге Эйзенштейн-ի Бронено́сец Потёмкин Հռչակավոր ֆիլմը.
*Հայ ֆիլմ Կինոստուդյաում նկարահանել «Հարություն կամ Հայ Ժողովրդի վեարածնունդը » անվամբ Փաստավավերագեղարվեստական Ֆիլմ. Նվիրված Հայաստանի Սոցյալիստական Հանրապետության Վերածնունդին եվ Հարությանը.* *Որ Սոցյալիստական Փառահեղ ժողովուրդը Լավ իմանա Իր Փառահեղ Սոցյալիստական պատմությունը*. Փառք Լենինին!!!  

*Գրվեցին բազմաթիվ գրքեր նվիրված Զատիկին*, կանգնեցվեցին բազմաթիվ հուշարձաններ նվիրված Զատիկի Զոհերին. *Փառք՝ Փառք բոլոր հեղափոխականներին,* Գրվեցին Դոկտորականներ եվ Թեկնածուականներ, ուսումնասիրվեց ու Ժողովրդական մեծ համբավ Ձեռք բերեց Այդ Սեծ. տոնը.
Բայց դե որորշ աղբյուներ կան ելի որ ասումեն թե ոնց Կոմունիզմը Իրենցով արեց Զատիկը, ու որոշ մարդիքել լավ գիտեն որ *Завоевание Армении ТрИумф Коммунизма* Եժանագին ու շինծու հապավում է, չնայած որ Կոմունիստները պնդումեն որ էտ տոնը ոչ մի իդյոլոգյական կամ ուրիշ կապ չունի անմիտ աստվածապաշոտության հետ, եվ դա լոք Սոցյալիստական Տոն է.

*Անցավ 700 տարի*, 1500 չե, 2000 չէ, *ընդամենը 700*, *ու ազգը եսքան ժամանակ տոնումա էտ գեղեցիկ տոնը նվրված սոցյալիզմի հախթանակին,
*
Ու ես հիմա պառտյականեմ, Կոմունիստ ու նվիրյալ Կոմսոմոլ.

Հարգելի Մոնք, հասկանու եմ որ արդեն անհամություն եմ անում. Կներես!
Բայց խնդրումեմ ելի, փորցիր ենպես անել որ խոստովանեմ, որ Զատիկը դա քրիստոնեական տոն է՝ 

*Բոլորին!!!
Խնդրում եմ հանկարծ չկարծեք թե էտքան անմիտ եմ ու անաստված, ու համեմատում եմ կոմունիզմը Հայ Եկեղեցու հետ. Ուղղակի եկեք նույն երևույթին ուրիշ դիտակետից նայենք, Ռուսերեն ասած Ռակուռս* 

Հարգանքներով....
Վեռբովկա եղած Երբեմնի Մոգ  :Smile:

----------

Ձայնալար (03.03.2009)

----------


## Monk

> Մոնկ ջան, սկսեմ տոների քանակից: Նախ ճիշտ նկատեցիր, որ տարվա կեսը եկեղեցական տոն է: Բայց էստեղ մի նրբություն կա: Քո ասած հայտնի 50 հատը, հայտնի են միայն հոգևորականության ու շատ նեղ մասսային: Իսկ ընդհանուր ժողովրդին հայտնի է ընդամենը մատների վրա հաշված տոներ` Վարդավառ, Տրնդեզ, Զատիկ ու մի երկու բան էլ ավելացրած: Հիմա դուրս ա գալիս, որ էս հայտնի տոների հիմնական մասը զարմանալիորեն զուգադիպում է ինչ-որ քրիստոնեական սրբերի ինչ-որ արարքների օրերի հետ: Զուգադիպությունները հայտնի տոների մեջ շատ շատ են: Հետևաբար էդ հայտնի տոները, հենց հեթանոսության շրջանի այն գերակա տոներն են, որոնք ժողովրդի մեջ խորն են արմատացած: Իսկ այն, որ այդ տոներին ոչ մեկը որպես հեթանոսական ծեսի չի վերաբերվում, ապա նախ, րբ այդ տոներին վերաբերվենք, որպես քրիստոնեական, ապա էլի կտեսնենք, որ նույն ձև էլ, ժողովուրդը դրան չի վերաբերվում որպես քրիստոնեական տոների և բացի այդ էլ: Այդ տոները իրենց մեջ հին ժամանակներում ավելի մեծ իմաստ են պարունակել, քան միայն իրար ջրելը: Դա մարդու պաշտամունքն է բնության հանդեպ ու բնության գովքը: Բայց երբ ամեն տոնով մի եկեղեցական կանգնում ա ու հեռուստատեսությամբ ասում, որ էդ տոնը կապված ա էսինչ սրբի հետ, որը էս օրը էս ինչ բանն ա արել, ապա սա արդեն անտրամաբանական է: Որովհետև այդ սրբերին պաշտում ու գնահատում են միայն եկեղեցու ծառայողները: Հասարակ ժողովրդի միակ պաշտամունքի առարկան բնությունն է, որովհետև միայն բնությունն է վեր կանգնած մարդուց:


Արիացի ջան, եկեք չհամաձայնեմ Ձեզ հետ: Մի կողմ թողնեմ Սուրբ Ծնունդն ու Զատիկը, որ ամբողջ քրիստոնյա աշխարհի հնագույն և ամենահայտնի տոներն են, և չգիտեմ, թե ինչ ֆանտաստիկ հնարքով կարելի է հեթանոսական զուգահեռներ փնտրել այս տոներում: Ձեր կարծիքով Ավետման, Բուն Բարեկենդանի, Ծաղկազարդի, Համբարձման, Հոգեգալուստի, Խաչվերացի (Սրբխեչ), Աստվածամոր Վերափոխման տոների մասին միայն հոգևորականների՞ն է հայտնի: Սրբոց տոներից օրինակներ նշեմ. Վարդանանց և Թարգմանչաց տոների մասին միայն հոգևորականների՞ն է հայտնի: Մի օր Թարգմանչաց տոնի օրը գնացեք Օշական, տեսեք ինչքան մարդ է ուխտագնացության գնում Մաշտոցի շիրիմին: Կամ հենց հայ հեթանոսների, մեղմ ասած, ամենաչսիրած անձի` Լուսավորչի երեք տոներին գնացեք տեսեք, թե ինչքան մարդ է ուխտի գնում Խոր Վիրապ: Դա ի՞նչ է, նախկին հեթանոսական սովորույթների կամ պաշտամունքների իներցիոն շարունակականությու՞ն...  :Smile:

----------


## Monk

> Ոնց որ ասումա ժողովուրդը, սատանայի ականջը խուլ. Բայց մի պահ պատկերացնենք թե Կոմունիզմը 70 տարիների փոխարեն տևեց 700 տարի. Աստված ոչ արասցե, թու թու թու. ՈՒ թող աստվածները ներեն ինձ ես ցնորքի համար. 
> Բայց ոչ ոքիս համար ել գաղտնիք չի թե ոնց եին դրանք ջանում մոռացության մատնել բոլոր ազգերին. Կտրել իրենց արմատից. Կտրել աստծուց. Մի խոսքով Ինտեռնացիոնալ Մարքսիզմ Մատերիալիզմ etc…
> Ու այդ սատանայական տիրապետության սկզբներում ասենք 1930 ական թվականներին ինչ որ մի Կուլտուրայի և սպորտի մինիստր (ժ.լ.ա. ՋՈՉ ) տեսնելով որ հայերը ոչ մի կերպ չեն հրաժարվում ու չեն մոռանում հազարամյա պատմություն ունեցող Քրիստոնեական *Զատիկ կամ Հարություն* կոչված տոնից, 
> Կայացրեց որոշում,* Հրաման N:9200132.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Հրամայում եմ. Նախնական դասարանների ՍՍՀՄ պատմության, բոլոր դասագրքերի մեջ լրացնել սույն բացը որ՛ Զատիկ տոնը որը նշվում է Հայաստանի Սոցիալիստական Հանրապետությունում.
> Գալիս է՝  Завоевание Армении ТрИумф Коммунизма – (Затик) Հապավումից.
> ...


Մոգուս ջան, քե մատաղ, էս ինչ ֆանտազիա ես խոդ տվել  :Jpit:  
Միտքդ հասկացա, դե հիմա ցույց տուր այն ճանապարհը, որոնցով, ըստ շարադրածդ մեթոդի, Հայ Առաքելական Եկեղեցին Զատիկը վեր է ածել քրիստոնեական տոնի  :Shok: 
Գիտես, ուղղակի ինձ համար մի փոքր դժվար է համոզել, որ Հիսուս Քրիստոսի Հարության տոնը քրիստոնեական տոն է:  :Smile:

----------


## Mogus

> Մոգուս ջան, քե մատաղ, էս ինչ ֆանտազիա ես խոդ տվել  
> Միտքդ հասկացա, դե հիմա ցույց տուր այն ճանապարհը, որոնցով, ըստ շարադրածդ մեթոդի, Հայ Առաքելական Եկեղեցին Զատիկը վեր է ածել քրիստոնեական տոնի 
> Գիտես, ուղղակի ինձ համար մի փոքր դժվար է համոզել, որ Հիսուս Քրիստոսի Հարության տոնը քրիստոնեական տոն է:


Չե հարգելի Մոնք.
Կոնկրետ զատիկի հետ կապված ոչ մի վարկած չունեմ որ զատիկը հեթանոսականա, չնայած որոշ աղբյուրներ խոսումեն ինչոր հեթանոսական զատիկի մասին, բայց չեմ ուսումնասիրել. ու *հենց են պատճառով որ Զատիկը հենց Քրիստոնեական Տոնա,* ոնց որ ասենք Վարդավառնա զութ հեթանոսականա, Դրա համար ել Զատիկն եմ վեռցրել, որպես Զութ Քրիստոնեական տոն.  :Smile:  որը Կոմունիզմը իրանովա արել.  :Wink: 
հիմա բոլորսել գիտենք որ Զատիկը Քրիստոնեական տոնա, Բայց դե 700 տարիա անցել ու եսքան յամանակ Զատիը տոնվումա որպես Սոցյալիստական տոն  :Wink:

----------


## Արիացի

> Արիացի ջան, եկեք չհամաձայնեմ Ձեզ հետ: Մի կողմ թողնեմ Սուրբ Ծնունդն ու Զատիկը, որ ամբողջ քրիստոնյա աշխարհի հնագույն և ամենահայտնի տոներն են, և չգիտեմ, թե ինչ ֆանտաստիկ հնարքով կարելի է հեթանոսական զուգահեռներ փնտրել այս տոներում: Ձեր կարծիքով Ավետման, Բուն Բարեկենդանի, Ծաղկազարդի, Համբարձման, Հոգեգալուստի, Խաչվերացի (Սրբխեչ), Աստվածամոր Վերափոխման տոների մասին միայն հոգևորականների՞ն է հայտնի: Սրբոց տոներից օրինակներ նշեմ. Վարդանանց և Թարգմանչաց տոների մասին միայն հոգևորականների՞ն է հայտնի: Մի օր Թարգմանչաց տոնի օրը գնացեք Օշական, տեսեք ինչքան մարդ է ուխտագնացության գնում Մաշտոցի շիրիմին: Կամ հենց հայ հեթանոսների, մեղմ ասած, ամենաչսիրած անձի` Լուսավորչի երեք տոներին գնացեք տեսեք, թե ինչքան մարդ է ուխտի գնում Խոր Վիրապ: Դա ի՞նչ է, նախկին հեթանոսական սովորույթների կամ պաշտամունքների իներցիոն շարունակականությու՞ն...


Դե Մոնկ ջան, քո ասածները նախ 50 հատ լինելուց շատ հեռու են, հետո էլ, եթե նույնիսկ միայն հոգևորականներին չի հայտնի այլ հասարակության որոշ մասին նույնպես, ապա էդ որոշ մասը էլի շատ քիչ է: Ամենաշատը կարող են լինել բնակչության 10 տոկոսը:

----------

Mogus (04.03.2009)

----------


## Mogus

Դե Ղևոնդ Ալիշանի պես մեծ Մարդու ասածից հետո ավելորդ համարելով Վարդավառին անդրադառնալը, ու կառծելով որ դուքել համոզվեցիք որ վարդավառը Հեթանոսական է!  :Smile: 
 :Smile: 
ձեր դատին եմ ներկայացնում ևս մեկ փաստ  :Smile: 

Գիսանե – Սուրբ Կարապետ,   :Smile:  Էս անգամ ոչ թե Կերպարնա վերցված այլ որոշ ֆուկցյաներ,

Կներեք ռուսերեն լեզվի համար, Դե գիտեք ելի աղբյուրներ.... ինտեռնետ etc...

*2000 ЛЕТ АРМЯНСКОГО ТЕАТРА
ТОМ 1: ТЕАТР ДРЕВНЕЙ АРМЕНИИ
Глава шестая
ТРАГЕДИЙНЫЙ ТЕАТР ЯЗЫЧЕСКОЙ АРМЕНИИ*


*в центре коренной Армении — в Тароне — существовал культ местного умирающего и воскресающего мужского божества Гисанэ, который был сыном и супругом таронской матери-богини Туран *. Термин «гусан» обязан своим происхождением названию этого бога. Гисанэ — Գիսանէ — в буквальном переводе значит «имеющий длинные волосы» или «длинноволосый», «имеющий косу»149.*

Григор Лусаворич вместе с несколькими князьями и отрядом в триста воинов явился насаждать христианскую религию «кротости и смирения» с помощью огня и меча. Когда он «прибыл в посад Гисанэ», местные жрецы узнали, что «скоро будут низвергнуты великие боги Гисанэ и Деметр». Жрецы «ночью проникли в капище и спрятали сокровища в подземелья, а затем дали знать жрецам в Аштишат, чтобы собрать всех боеспособных мужей и поспешить как можно скорее им на помощь, ибо великий Гисанэ встает войной против князей-отступников»150.

Далее описываются перипетии вооруженной борьбы. С каждой из сторон сражалось по семь тысяч человек. Вначале успех был на стороне жрецов Гисанэ, и они нанесли немалый урон войскам князей. Но затем последние, получив значительное подкрепление, разбили восставшее население. Стороны заключили перемирие для погребения павших, и на поле брани была сделана красноречивая надпись: «За Гисанэ и за Христа».

Победители разрушили капища. «Пятнадцатифутовый идол» Деметра был повержен во прах и разбит на четыре части. Григор Лусаворич приказал разбить и (идол) Гисанэ, «ибо был он из меди152 двенадцати локтей (футов) вышины и двух локтей с пядью ширины. Когда служители увидели, что разрушители подошли под идол, (они) с громким воплем бросились на них, говоря: «Сперва умрем мы, а затем он — наш великий бог!» Воины, окружив (служителей Гисанэ), убили шесть человек и (только) после этого сумели разрушить врата смерти (!)». Заметим кстати, что здесь дано повторное указание на связь между культом Гисанэ и представлением о «вратах ада — джохк — вратах смерти»153.  *( Տեումեք ինչ Քրիստոնեական Սեր՞ա, Ով՞ա ասում թե զոռովեն Մեզ Քրիստոնեա Դարձրել)*  :Shok:   :LOL: 

*На месте разрушенного капища Гисанэ был построен храм святого Карапета (Предтечи). Любопытная деталь: преемник армянского языческого «бога с косою», христианский святой унаследовал его косу. Карапет стал покровителем гусанов, канатоходцев, а в более поздние времена — ашугов и вообще служителей искусства. Об этом вопросе я еще буду говорить, а сейчас вернусь к «Истории Тарона».*

В ней без обиняков сказано, что и после насильственного крещения «народ не был тверд в (христианской) вере. Однако, не решаясь открыто исповедовать веру отцов, они (жители Тарона) прибегали к такой хитрости: оставляли на головах своих детей косы, чтоб при взгляде на них вспоминать прежнюю свою скверну»

----------


## Monk

Ես այս թեմայում այստեղից սկսած մի բավականին ծավալուն հոդված էի դրել: Գուցե ծավալն էր պատճառը, բայց ցավոք ոչ մեկ չարձագանքեց: Մինչդեռ այն որոշ հարցերի պատասխաններ պարունակում էր: Ամեն դեպքում ևս մեկ անգամ խորհուրդ կտայի աչքի անցակցնել այն:  :Smile:

----------


## Mogus

> Ես այս թեմայում այստեղից սկսած մի բավականին ծավալուն հոդված էի դրել: Գուցե ծավալն էր պատճառը, բայց ցավոք ոչ մեկ չարձագանքեց: Մինչդեռ այն որոշ հարցերի պատասխաններ պարունակում էր: Ամեն դեպքում ևս մեկ անգամ խորհուրդ կտայի աչքի անցակցնել այն:


Մոնք ջան, չկասկածելով Ռաֆայել Պապայան անաչառության ու գրագիտության վրա.
Ինձ իրավունք եմ վերապահում կարդալուս ընդացքում տեղ տեղ առարկել, փորցելով հնարավորին չափ կառճ ձևակերպել միտքս.

----------


## Mogus

Հեղինակը պնդումա որ զրադաշտականության մեջ Ահուրա–Մազդան կամ Որմիզդը ինչը նույնացվումա մեր Արամազդի հետ , Չի արարել երկիրը ու երկինքը, 

միքանի Յաշտերից արված է "Մարմնական աշխարհի արարիչ" մեջբերումը.
ու նշում որ Ավեստա–ի մեջ միտումնավոր շեշտվում է "Մարմնական աշխարհի արարիչ" առտահայտությունը որը շեշտում է որ զրադաշտականությունը ու հայկական հեթանոսությունը այտ առումով հակառակ բաներեն, քանի որ հայերիս մոտ Արամազդը երկնքի ու երկրի աիաիիչն եր. 
ու ետ պատճառով Քրիստոնեությունը ավելի մոտ է հայ Հեթանոսությանը քանց Զրադաշտականությունը, 

*
Մեջբերում:
Հակառակը՝ մարմնականը հետևողականորեն շեշտված է բոլոր բանաձևերում. «Մարմնական կյանքի արարիչ» (Օրհներգ Ահուրա-Մազդային), «Մարմնական աշխարհի արարիչ» (Յիմայի առասպել) ևն։ Բանն այն է, որ զրադաշտական ու հայկական սահմանումներն այնուհանդերձ տարբեր են, և տարբերությունը շատ իմաստալի է. «երկնի ու երկրի» բանաձևն ընդգրկում է ողջ գոյը, ներառյալ անմարմինը։ Սա ամենևին նրբերանգ չէ, այլ հզոր մի պատվար, որով հայ հեթանոսական դավանանքը մերձենում է ապագա ընդունվելիք կրոնին՝ քրիստոնեությանը։ Ձևակերպումն ինքը, թվարկման հերթականությամբ հանդերձ, հուշում է նաև երկնքի առաջնությունը՝ ճիշտ այնպես, ինչպես տիեզերագործության աստվածաշնչյան նկարագրման հանճարեղ սկիզբը («Ի սկզբանէ արար Աստուած զերկին և զերկիր» - Ծն. 1։1)*

Նորից ներեղություն եմ խնդրում ռուսերենի համար, բայց ցավոք ինձ հասանելի ավեստաի աղբյուրը միայն ռուսերեն է.

Бундахишн, (Сотворение основы )
Глава II О сотворении светил

О сотворении светил. Между небом и землей Ормазд сотворил свет, звезды созвездий и не созвездий, затем луну, затем солнце. Как он говорит, сначала он создал (небесный) свод, а на нем укрепил звезды созвездий, а именно этих двенадцати: Овна, Тельца, Близнецов, Рака, Льва, Девы, Весов, Скорпиона, Стрельца, Козерога, Водолея и Рыб, которые при сотворении были поделены по двадцати семи (лунным) домам, названия которых: Падасавар, Пеш-Парвиз, Парвиз, Пас (Парвиз), Ахуксар, Баху(?), Рашнават, Тришак, Азарак, Нахв, Мийан, Апатум, Мушта, Стар, Хусрав, Срув, Вар, Дил, Драфш, Вананд, Дит, Йог, Мулук (?), Беш, Катаксар, Катак-Майан, Катак. 

Միթե եսքանով պառզ չի դառնում որ ընստ զրադաշտականության ինչպես եվ ըստ Հայերիս, Արամազդն է ստեղծել երկինքը ????

----------


## Mogus

Եսել Զրվանից  :Smile: 

Որմիզդը ստեղծեց Երկինք և Երկիր և այն ամենը ինչը բարի է, իսկ ահրիմանը ստեղծեց տառապանք հիվանդություն և մահ.

----------


## Mogus

Շատ բարի մարդ ա երեվում ու շատ լավ մտքեր ունի, ու ամմենա կարեվորը հայ Հեթանոսությունը ավելի բարձր ա դասում քանց զրադաշականությունը կամ հելենիզմը.
Մեղքս ինչ թաքցնեմ ետ ինձ դուրա գալիս  :Wink: 
Բայց ամեն քայլի երեվումա որ անկեղծ հավատքով ուզումա գեղեցկացնի պատմությունը  :Smile:  արդարացնի , ու էտ պատճառով աշխատությունը ավելի շատ պիեսի է նման  :Smile: 

Մոնք ջան չեմ ուզում շատ մանրանամ ես մարդը շատ առաքինիա երևում, բայց համոզիչ չի հոդվածը, անքամ ուղղակիորեն  հարմարացրած բաներ էն հադիպում, ու եսել չեի ցանկանա մանրանալ ու իմ կառճ խելքով  :Wink:  ասել թե եսելա սխալ, ենելա սխալ. ու ես թաման վերածեմ մեջբերումների ու ավեստա ից արված Քոպյ Փաստ –եր ի ,
 :Smile:

----------


## ministr

> Նախ մի սուբյեկտիվ կառցիք վորոշ փաստերով.
> Ըստ վորոշ փաստերի հայտնի է որ Խաչը չի եղել որպես Սուրբ խորհրդանիշ վաղ քրիստոնյաների մոտ.Եվ չի գտել իր ուրույն տեղը սուրբ ատրիբուտների այնպիսի ցուցակում ինչպիսին կազմել է եկեղեցու հայր Սուրբ Կլիմենտը 
> (Св. Клементий). Այլ լռիվ հակառակը (Պողոս առաքյալ,Կոչ Հրյաներին 12։2; Lat. Epistula ad Hebraeos), եվ Gospel of Barnabas 12:3. 
> Եվ միայն 4–րդ դարում կոնստատին կայսրի տեսիլքից հետո նրա իսկ պնդումնորվ սրբացվեց.
> 
> 
> 
> *Միթրա (Միհր).*
> Արեվի աստված Հայաստան Պասկաստան մինչեվ հռոմ. Ծնվել է 25 դեկտեմբերի Երկնային կույսից. Ունեցել է 12 աշակեռտ. Սպանվել է վերցնելով իր վրա Իր հետեվորդների մեղքերը. Հարություն է առել եվ դարձել աստծո մարմնացումը հետեվորդների համար.Հետեվորդների արարողություններից ամենա կարեվորները – Կնունք,Հաղորդակցություն, Մաքրագործվողները  Հաղորդակցության ժամանակ չաշակել են Միհրի Աստվածային էությունը Հացի եվ Գինու տեսքով.
> ...


Այս գրառման մտքերը փոխառնված են "Дух времени" ֆիլմի մեջից: Դիտել եք էդ ֆիլմը? 
Մի քանի մասից է բաղկացած և մասերից մեկը վերաբերում է քրիստոնեությանը: Վարկած է առաջ քաշվում, որ քրստոնեությունը դա նույն արևապաշտությունն է ` ձևափոխված: Ավետարանի շատ դեպքեր նորովի իմաստ են ստանում ու շատ բաներ բացատրվում են աստղագիտությամբ և զոդիակով: Օրինակ, որ Քրիստոսը ծնվում է Արևելքի երեք արքաներ երկնքում ծագած պայծառ աստղին հետևելով գալիս են Քրիստոսի ծնունդը շնորհավորելու: Բառացի հասկանալու դեպքում մի քիչ անկապ ա, երկնքի աստղով ոնց կգտնես քաղաք, տուն և այլն? Ֆիլմում դա բացատրում է հետևյալ կերպ. նկարագրվող պայծառ աստղը դա սիրիուսն է` հյուսիսային աստղը (ամենապայծառ աստղը), և հետաքրքրական է, որ դեկտեմբերի 25-ին 3 աստղեր այդ աստղի հետ հայտնվում են մեկ ուղղի վրա... ու էդ ուղիղը ինչ եք կարծում, որտեղ է ցույց տալիս? Արևի ծագման տեղը: Իսկ այդ 3 աստղերը անունը աստղագիտության մեջ գիտեք ինչ է? 3 արքաներ: Անցնենք առաջ: Էդ պահին արևը (եթե չեմ սխալվում) գտնվում է Կույսի համաստեղությունում , իսկ Կույսի համաստեղությունը պարզվում է, որ կոչվում է նաև հացատուն: Իսկ գիտեք Հացատունը հին եբրայերենով ինչպես է կոչվում? Բեթղեհեմ! Ու նման ապշեցուցիչ օրինակների շարք;

----------

Varzor (13.06.2011)

----------


## may

> Այս գրառման մտքերը փոխառնված են "Дух времени" ֆիլմի մեջից: Դիտել եք էդ ֆիլմը? 
> Մի քանի մասից է բաղկացած և մասերից մեկը վերաբերում է քրիստոնեությանը: Վարկած է առաջ քաշվում, որ քրստոնեությունը դա նույն արևապաշտությունն է ` ձևափոխված: Ավետարանի շատ դեպքեր նորովի իմաստ են ստանում ու շատ բաներ բացատրվում են աստղագիտությամբ և զոդիակով: Օրինակ, որ Քրիստոսը ծնվում է Արևելքի երեք արքաներ երկնքում ծագած պայծառ աստղին հետևելով գալիս են Քրիստոսի ծնունդը շնորհավորելու: Բառացի հասկանալու դեպքում մի քիչ անկապ ա, երկնքի աստղով ոնց կգտնես քաղաք, տուն և այլն? Ֆիլմում դա բացատրում է հետևյալ կերպ. նկարագրվող պայծառ աստղը դա սիրիուսն է` հյուսիսային աստղը (ամենապայծառ աստղը), և հետաքրքրական է, որ դեկտեմբերի 25-ին 3 աստղեր այդ աստղի հետ հայտնվում են մեկ ուղղի վրա... ու էդ ուղիղը ինչ եք կարծում, որտեղ է ցույց տալիս? Արևի ծագման տեղը:


Ֆիլմը չեմ դիտել, գուցե հետաքրքիր վարկածներ են, բայց եթե ֆիլմում դեկտեմբերի 25-ը ներկայացվում է որպես Քրիստոսի ծննդյան օր, կարելի է ասել, որ ֆիլմը կորցնում է իր լրջությունը:  Քրիստոսի ծնունդը Հունվարի 5-ին է:

----------


## ministr

Հունվարի 5-ը ուղղափառ և առաքելական եկեղեցիներում ա: Օրացուցային փոփոխությունը մի դեպքում ազդելա, մի դեպքում ոչ: Նույն պատճառով Հունվարի 13-ին հին Նոր տարի ենք տոնում:

----------


## may

> Հունվարի 5-ը ուղղափառ և առաքելական եկեղեցիներում ա: Օրացուցային փոփոխությունը մի դեպքում ազդելա, մի դեպքում ոչ: Նույն պատճառով Հունվարի 13-ին հին Նոր տարի ենք տոնում:



Հա, Մինիստր ջան, ճիշտ ես, բայց միայն ուղղափառ եկեղեցու պարագային, որ հին տոմարով է նշում (դեկտեմբերի 24/25 + 13 = հուվար 6/7), իսկ հայ եկեղեցին նշում է նոր տոմարով (հունվարի 5/6)  :Wink:  :

----------


## ministr

Էդ առանձին թեմայա որ պետքա հետազոտել :Smile:  Պատմությունն ուսումնասիրելով տեսնում ես որ շատ աստվածների ծննդյան օրը նշված ա դեկտեմբերի 25-ին: Ու դրա համար էլ բացատրության տարբերակ կա: Ինչպես գիտեք դեկտեմբերի 22-ը ամենակարճ օրն ա և արեգակը 3 օր (ծանոթ թիվա չէ) համարվում ա մահացած.. ոչ մի աստիճան չի բարձրանում, ու միայն դեկտեմբերի 25-ին մեկ աստիճանով բարձրանում ա` այլ կերպ ասած ծնվում ա...

----------


## may

> Էդ առանձին թեմայա որ պետքա հետազոտել Պատմությունն ուսումնասիրելով տեսնում ես որ շատ աստվածների ծննդյան օրը նշված ա դեկտեմբերի 25-ին: ...


Համաձայն եմ, հենց դա էլ պատճառներից մեկն է եղել, որ Հունվարի 6-ը փոխվի դեկտեմբեր 25-ի: 

Կփորցեմ այդ մասին նյութ տեղադրել այլ թեմայում:

----------


## Արիացի

> Քրիստոսի ծնունդը Հունվարի 5-ին է:


Իսկ էս ո՞վ ա ասել: Էդ ո՞նց են պարզել, թե ով երբ ա ծնվել  :Think:

----------


## may

> Էդ առանձին թեմայա որ պետքա հետազոտել


Նայիր այստեղ էջ 53-56

----------


## Էդգար

Յիսուսը ոչ այլ ոք էր, եթէ մարդ, որը մտայոգուած էր եահուէ կեղծ աստծոյ ծառաներ, լուսնապաշտ քրմերից տուժած հրէայ ժողովրդի ճակատագրով: Դա երեւում է նրա բազմաթիւ խօսքերից, բերեմ դրանցից մէկը. «Այլ տեղ չեմ ուղարկուած, եթէ ոչ Իսրայէլի տան կորուսեալ ոչխարների մօտ» Աւետարան ըստ Մատթէոսի 15:24: Իսկ դա նա փորձեց անել ԱՐիական գաղափարների միջոցով, որոնց նա ծանօթացել էր` գտնուելով Հնդկաստանում` Քրիշնայ, Դեւակի, հոգու յաւերժութիւն եւ այլն: Իսկ սրանք մեզ խորթ գաղափարներ չեն: Յիշենք, որ հնում ՀԱՅԱՍՏԱՆն անուանել են սուրբ օրէնքների երկիր (այս մասին տեսէ՛ք ԱՐտակ Մովսիսեան "ՀԱՅԿԱԿԱՆ լեռնաշխարհը Առաջաւոր Ասիայի հոգեւոր ընկալումներում"): Դրանք, ըստ տողերիս հեղինակի, ոչ այլ ինչ են, եթէ ոչ Հնդկաստան ԱՐիական ժողովուրդների ներհոսքից յետոյ գրի առնուած վեդաները:

----------


## gevorg ghazaryann

Քրիստոսն  է քարոզում հանդուրժողականություն,իսկ Վահագնը ՝Հայրենիքն պաշտպանելու կարողություն....

Երկուսն էլ արդար են:

----------


## հովարս

Աստված, կամ ''ձեր աստվածները'' մարդուն բանականություն էլ է տվել որ մարդը դա էլ օգտագործի: Փորձենք որոշ փաստեր տրմաբանորեն քննարկենք:

1.Եթե մի ազգի ''զոռով'' են քրիստոնյա դարձրել, ապա ինչի՞ համար արդեն 2000 տարի է, որ փորձում են տարբեր միջոցներ օգտագործելով այդ ազգին  ''դարձի բերեն'', բայց այդ ազգը չի ուզում վերադառնա այդ ''ճշտին'':
Պատճառները. Աստվածաշնչյան փաստերով)
այդ «նոր» հավատքը ազգի ենթագիտակցության մեջ քնած էր, որը և պատճառ դարձավ այդպես արագ և կայծակնային ընդունումը, որովհետև (հիշենք)
Եդեմի պարտեզը,(աշխարագրական վայրը պատմական Հայաստան)
Նոյան տապան - Նախիջևան (աշխարագրական վայրը Հայաստան) և ինչի չէ
Հայկ և Բել պատմումության որոշ վարկածները:

2. հեթանոս բառը (έθνος-էթնոս=ազգ) բառի հայկական հնչողությունն է/տարբերակը/, նաև խորհրդանչում է կռապաշտ իմաստը, քանի որ հրեաներց բացի մնացած բոլոր ազգերը կռապաշտ էին: Այդ պատճառով հեթանոս ասելով հասկացվում է մեկը որ կուռք է պաշտում: Թե ի՞նչ է նշանակում կուռք, բացատրելու կարիքը չկա:

3.Ինչ վերաբերվում է հրեությանը, հրեա դա ազգություն չի այլ կրոն (օտար լեզուներով հուդաիզմ) որը պաշտում է միակ Արարիչ Աստծուն հինկտակարանյան պայմաններով: Ոչ թե հրեաներն են հորինել աստծուն, և բարձում են ուրիշների վրա որ տիրեն, այլ Աստված երրորդ անգամ ցույց տվեց իր գոյությունը:
Աբրամով (որը քաղդեացի էր, ոչ թե հրեա)ստեղծեց մի նոր ազգ, որով (ազգով) և փառավորվեց բոլոր ազգերի մեջ ապացուցելով իր Արարիչ և միակ Աստված լինելը: 
Ավելացնեմ նաև, որ թե՛ հեթանոսները և թե մնացած բոլո՛ր երևույթները որոնք անգիտակցաբար պայքարում են հրեության դեմ, ասեմ որ իրականում նրանց պայքարը ազգի դեմ չի, այլ Աստծու: Իսկ թե ո՛վ է Աստծու թշնամին՝, բոլորին է հայտնի:   Տոների և ավանդությունների համար մեջ բերեմ մի փաստ: 90ական թթ, երբ թույլատրվում էր եկեղեցական հաղորդումները, լսեք թե ինչ ասաց հաղորդավար''ժուռնալիստը'' մ.բ. «...Պատարագի ավարտից հետո կատարվեց մոմավառության արարողությունը...»: Դե հիմա ասացեք խնդրեմ եկեղեցին ինչ մեղք ունի այդ տգետի արտահայտության համար: Վստահ եմ այս 2000 տարին թշնամին այսպես փորձել է աղավաղել  եկեղեցին:
Դե հիմա փորձեք տրամաբանել թե ո՛վ - ո՞վ է

----------


## հովարս

Վերը նշված (Mogus) մի քանի մտքերից ելնելով՝ թե* քրիստոնյաներն էին կոտորում ազգին*, բերեմ մի փոքրիկ հատված պատմությունից:

 Թադեոս առաքյալի՝ Հայաստանում ունեցած գործունեության մեջ առանձնահատուկ տեղ է զբաղեցնում Սանատրուկ թագավորի դուստր Սանդուխտի նահատակության պատմությունը, որին մենք հպանցիկ անդրադարձանք Մովսես Խորենացու հաղորդումների հետ կապված: Սանդուխտի մարտիրոսանալը մանրամասն նկարագրված է «Սոփերք»-ում: Թադեոս առաքյալը վարդապետելով հասնում է Արտազ գավառի Շավարշան քաղաքագյուղը, որը Հայոց թագավորների հովոց վայրն էր: Առաքյալի քարոզների ազդեցությամբ շատ-շատերը հավատացին Քրիստոսին, որոնց թվում էր նաև Սանատրուկ թագավորի դուստր Սանդուխտը: Շատ հավատացյալներ թագավորի հրամանով սրամահ արվեցին, իսկ Սանդուխտը բանտ նետվեց: Թադեոս առաքյալը, հրաշքով ազատվելով թագավորական ցասումից, քաջալերում է Սանդուխտին ու մյուս հավատացյալներին, որոնք բանտարկված էին, ամուր մնալ Քրիստոսի հավատին: Դրա արդյունքում 33 բանտապաններ ընդունում են քրիստոնեությունը և մկրտվում: Թագավորի կողմից բանտ ուղարկված իշխանը, որին հանձնարարված էր համոզել Սանդուխտին՝ ետ կանգնել Քրիստոսի հավատից, հավատում է նոր վարդապետությանը՝ իր 50 զինվորների հետ՝ պատճառ դառնալով, որ ևս 200 հոգի նահատակվի Սանատրուկի հրամանով: Սանդուխտին համոզելու անհաջող փորձից հետո սպառնում են տանջանքներով և անգամ կապում են նրան, սակայն աստվածային հրաշքով՝ կապերը քանդվում են: Սանդուխտի մոտ առաքված մի նոր իշխան ևս հավատում է Քրիստոսին և մկրտվելով ստանում Սամվել անունը: Զայրացած Սանատրուկը կարգադրում է նահատակել նրան մի քանի գլխավորների հետ միասին, ինչպես նաև իր մերձավորներից Զարմանդուխտ իշխանուհուն: Տեսնելով իր դստեր անկոտրում կամքը՝ Սանատրուկը կարգադրում է մահապատժի ենթարկել Սանդուխտին, սակայն հրաշքով՝ սխալմամբ զարնվում է դահճապետը, որի հետևանքով 2000 մարդ ևս հավատում է Քրիստոսին և մկրտվում: Այսուհանդերձ՝ Սանդուխտը, խոցվելով կրծքից, նահատակվում է: Երեք օր անց ձերբակալվում է նաև Թադեոս առաքյալը, որին նախ նետում են գազանների առաջ, այնուհետև հնոցը, սակայն առաքյալն անփորձանք դուրս է գալիս այդ արհավիրքներից, որի պատճառով ևս 433 հոգի հավատում է Քրիստոսին, մկրտվում, բայց և շատ չանցած՝ նահատակվում: Որոշում են Թադեոսին գլխատել, սակայն դահիճը սխալմամբ գլխատում է իր եղբայր Զեմենտոսին, որին առաքյալը կենդանացնում է: Այդ հրաշագործության վրա ևս 720 հոգի ընդունում է նոր հավատը, սակայն Թադեոս առաքյալն ի վերջո սրատվում է: Լույս է ճառագում, և մերձակա ժայռերից մեկը ճեղքվելով ներս է առնում Թադեոսի մարմինը, ու 3400 մարդ ևս հավատում է Քրիստոսին: Սանդուխտ կույսի նահատակության օր է նշվում Քաղոց ամսի 7-ը, իսկ Թադեոսինը՝ նույն ամսի 14-ը: «Յայսմաւուրք»-ում օգոստոսի 20-ի տակ ասված է. «Յիշատակ սուրբ առաքելոյն Թադէոսի լուսաւորչին Հայոց, և վկայութիւն աշակերտաց իւրոց Սամուէլի և Զարմանդխտու և բազմութեան հազարոյն որ ընդ նոսա կատարեցան ի Սանատրկոյ»:

*Դատեցեք ինքներդ:*

----------


## Jarre

*Մոդերատորական: Հարգելի ակումբցիներ։ Թեման մաքրվել է մի շարք զրուցարանային, կոնֆլիկտային և թեմայից դուրս գրառումներից։ Հաշվի առնելով գրառումների վաղեմությունը տուգանայիններ կամ զգուշացումներ չեն տրվել։

Ժողովուրդ ջան, խնդրում եմ քննարկումներն անցկացնել առանց միմյանց կծելու, վիրավորելու և ծաղրելու։ Ոչ մի կրոնի Աստված չի վիրավորվի, որ իրեն պաշտպանում են առանց դիմացինին վիրավորելու *

----------

Ambrosine (04.06.2011), Ariadna (04.06.2011), Malxas (14.08.2011), Moonwalker (04.06.2011), հովարս (14.06.2011)

----------


## Mogus

> 1.Եթե մի ազգի ''զոռով'' են քրիստոնյա դարձրել, ապա ինչի՞ համար արդեն 2000 տարի է, որ փորձում են տարբեր միջոցներ օգտագործելով այդ ազգին  ''դարձի բերեն'', բայց այդ ազգը չի ուզում վերադառնա այդ ''ճշտին'':
> *Պատճառները. Աստվածաշնչյան փաստերով*)
> այդ «նոր» հավատքը ազգի ենթագիտակցության մեջ քնած էր, *որը և պատճառ դարձավ այդպես արագ և կայծակնային ընդունումը*, որովհետև (հիշենք)
> *Եդեմի պարտեզը,(աշխարագրական վայրը պատմական Հայաստան)
> Նոյան տապան - Նախիջևան (աշխարագրական վայրը Հայաստան) և ինչի չէ*
> Հայկ և Բել պատմումության որոշ վարկածները:
> 
> 2. հեթանոս բառը (έθνος-էթնոս=ազգ) բառի հայկական հնչողությունն է/տարբերակը/, *նաև խորհրդանչում է կռապաշտ իմաստը, քանի որ հրեաներց բացի մնացած բոլոր ազգերը կռապաշտ էին:* 
> 
> ...


Տրամաբանել.... Աստվածաշնչյան փաստեր!!!, երփվանիցա Աստվածաշունչը փաստաթուղթ??
Ելի էտ փաստերով ու էս պրինցիպով էիք տրամաբանում՞ որ ով միքիչ տրամաբանումեր, տանում եիք կրակի վրա կրակաբանում.  :LOL: 


*Մոդերատորական. Այլոց խորհուրդներ տալու փոխարեն ավելի լավ կլինի ծանոթանաք Ակումբի կանոնադրությանը: Մասնավորապես «Դար» ակումբում այլ անդամներին/հասարակության առանձին խավի զգացումները ծաղրել ու վիրավորել չի թույլատրվում: Նմանատիպ ակնարկ պարունակող և ընդհանուր առմամբ թեմայից դուրս տեսահոլովակը ջնջվել է:
Ինչ վերաբերվում է փակել/չփակելուն, ասեմ, որ թեման քաղաքակիրթ քննարկումների, բանավեճերի, վերլուծությունների դեռ երկար ճանապարհ ունի անցնելու:*

----------

յոգի (06.09.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> Կարևոր է պաշտել Աստծո, որն հեղինակն է ամեն արարվածի, այլ ոչ թե պաշտել աստվածների որոնք ստեղծված են, արարված են այլ ոչ թե  ա ր ա ր ի չ:
> Ոչ մի կրոնում, առավել ևս հեթանոսության մեջ, Աստված համայն մարդկության (նկատենք որ անխտիր ու անաչառ) փրկության համար իր որդուն չի տվել…բացի Քրիստոնյաների Աստծուց
> Այժմյան քաղաքակիրթ աշխարհը պարտական է քրիստոնյաներին. նրանց միջոցով ա , որ զարգացում ա լինում (օրինակ. նայեք մուսուլմաններին, նրանց զարգացման մակարդակին):
> Եվ հետո Սուրբ Երրորդությունը չդավանող ու չպաշտողը համարվում ա հեթանոս:


Նախ ասեմ, որ բոլոր կրոններում էլ ստեղծիչը մեկն է` այսինքն աշխարհի առաջնային արարումը կատարվել է մեկ գերբանական էակի կողմից, որը որպես կանոն, ի տարբերություն քրիստոնեության չի անձնավորվում և չի ձևայնացվում:
Որդուն զոհաբերելը առանձնահատուկ չի, հեթանոսական ավանդույթների համաձայն շատ կրոններում նույնիսկ աստվածնեը կամ կիսաստվածներն իրենք իրենց են զոհաբերում:
Բա ոնց չէ, քաղաքակիթ աշխարհը պարտական է քրիստոնյաներին նրա համար, որ բազմաթիվ գիտնականներ վառեցին, կործանեցին հինավուրձ և ծաղկող ցիվիլիզացիաներ, ոչնչացրեցին ազգեր և էթնոսներ:
Մինչև հիմա գրում ենք այսպես կոչված արաբական գրերեվ, սովորում ենք հեթանոս հունական և մուսուլման մաթեմատիկոսների կողմից ուսումնասիրված և մատուցված հիմնարար գիտական դրույթներ, հիանում ենք արևելյան ոչ քրիստոնյա երկրների արվեստով, ճարտարապետությամբ և փիլիսոփայությամբ: մեկ էլ պարտական ենք, որ միասեռականներին ու կենդանիներին եկեղեցով են ամուսնացնում: Խորապես "շնորհակալ եմ"  :Smile: 

Եթե քո ընկալմամբ մեկնաբանենք, ուրեմն մուսուլմանները, աթեիստները, դեիստները և այլն հեթանոսներ են  :Smile:  Ախր ճիշտ չի է

----------

Malxas (14.08.2011), Skeptic (13.06.2011), Tig (13.06.2011), յոգի (06.09.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> Անձնական կարծիք.
> Սիմվոլիկայի հիմքում հաճախ խաչ կամ խաչի թևեր են ընկած, ապացույց` գերմանական նացիստների խորհրդանիշը: Նացիստները քրիստոնեության հետ կապ չունեն, չէ? 
> Եվ եթե չեմ սխալվում, առաջին քրիստոնյաները միմյանց ճանաչելու համար խաչակնքվել են, այսինքն գաղտնի այբուբեն են ունեցել: Ուրեմն այն գալիս է հենց առաջին դարից:
> Հին Կտակարանի համար էլ մտածում եմ, որ դա զուտ մարդ-Աստված հարաբերության պատմություն է, որից ի դեպ արժի դասեր քաղել, և հրեաների փոխարեն կարող էր հայ ազգը լինել: 
> Եվ մի հարց.
> Արդյոք մենք խաչը պաշտում ենք? թե այն ընդունում ենք իբրև փրկության խորհրդանիշ?


Խաչի երևույթը ոչ թե քրիստոնեական էր, այլ ըստ Ավետարանի` հռոմեական: Խաչելով պատժում էին: Ի դեպ հին նկարներում ոչ թե ձեռքերը տարածած, այլ գլխավերևում կապված:
Այսինքն այստեղ ոչ թե խաչ պաշտամունքն էր, այլ ուղղակի տանջանքի գործիքի ձևը: Նույնատիպ խաչում էին նաև Ճապոնիայում, չնայած քրիստոնեության մասին նույնիսկ չէին լսել:
Պրոմեթևսը նույնպես գամված էր ժայռին, հունական պատկերների մեջ, խաչված տեսքով և տանջվում էր մարդկանց կրակ տալու համար  :Smile: 

Այսինքն, եթե Հիսուսին այլ կերպով սպանեին հռոմեացիք, ապա խորհրդանիշն էլ ուրիշ կիներ:

Ինչ վերաբերվում է պաշտելուն, ապա հայերն (և ոչ միայն) ավելի շատ խաչը պաշտում են` այսինքն հենց միայն խաչի մեջ տեսնում են ոչ թե հիսուսի խորհուրդը, այլ մի զորեղ սիմվոլ, որի կարող է հրաշքներ գործել, բուժել, դևերին ու չարքերին քշել և այլն: Ամենայն հավանականությամբ սա գալիս է նրանից, որ խաչանման սիմվոլները հին աշխարհում ունեցել են մոգական նշանակություններ և դրանց վերագրվել են հրաշագործ հատկություններ: Այսինքն սա ևս մեկ սիմբիոզ է նախաքրիստոնեականի և քրիստոնեականի:

----------

Malxas (14.08.2011), Skeptic (13.06.2011), Tig (13.06.2011), յոգի (06.09.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> Աստված, կամ ''ձեր աստվածները'' մարդուն բանականություն էլ է տվել որ մարդը դա էլ օգտագործի: Փորձենք որոշ փաստեր տրմաբանորեն քննարկենք:
> 
> 1.Եթե մի ազգի ''զոռով'' են քրիստոնյա դարձրել, ապա ինչի՞ համար արդեն 2000 տարի է, որ փորձում են տարբեր միջոցներ օգտագործելով այդ ազգին  ''դարձի բերեն'', բայց այդ ազգը չի ուզում վերադառնա այդ ''ճշտին'':
> Պատճառները. Աստվածաշնչյան փաստերով)
> այդ «նոր» հավատքը ազգի ենթագիտակցության մեջ քնած էր, որը և պատճառ դարձավ այդպես արագ և կայծակնային ընդունումը, որովհետև (հիշենք)
> Եդեմի պարտեզը,(աշխարագրական վայրը պատմական Հայաստան)
> Նոյան տապան - Նախիջևան (աշխարագրական վայրը Հայաստան) և ինչի չէ
> Հայկ և Բել պատմումության որոշ վարկածները:


Հենց ճիշտ ես, զոով չդառան, դրա համար էլ մնացին մի քիչ էլ հեթանոս` մնաց այն հեանոսությունը, որը հայ մարդու էւոյթնա մեջ և և ընդունվեց այն քրիստոնեությունը, որը նույնպես հայ մարդու էության մեջ էր:




> 2. հեթանոս բառը (έθνος-էթնոս=ազգ) բառի հայկական հնչողությունն է/տարբերակը/, նաև խորհրդանչում է կռապաշտ իմաստը, քանի որ հրեաներց բացի մնացած բոլոր ազգերը կռապաշտ էին: Այդ պատճառով հեթանոս ասելով հասկացվում է մեկը որ կուռք է պաշտում: Թե ի՞նչ է նշանակում կուռք, բացատրելու կարիքը չկա:


Այ ստեղ հաստատ ճիշտ չես:  Հեթանոս տերմինը կիրառվել է միայն բազմաստված կրոնների հետևորդների նկատմամբ, իսկ կռապաշտույթյունը համարվում էր ավելի մեծ հանցանք հենց քրիստոնեության ջատագովների տեսանկյունից: Հրեաները միակ մոնոթեիստ ազգը չէին: Նույն աստվածաշնչում կան նկարագրություններ, որտեղ օրինակ Աբրահամը հանդիպում է մի արքայի, որն էլ էր պաշտում Միակ Աստծուն:




> 3.Ինչ վերաբերվում է հրեությանը, հրեա դա ազգություն չի այլ կրոն (օտար լեզուներով հուդաիզմ) որը պաշտում է միակ Արարիչ Աստծուն հինկտակարանյան պայմաններով: Ոչ թե հրեաներն են հորինել աստծուն, և բարձում են ուրիշների վրա որ տիրեն, այլ Աստված երրորդ անգամ ցույց տվեց իր գոյությունը:
> Աբրամով (որը քաղդեացի էր, ոչ թե հրեա) ստեղծեց մի նոր ազգ, որով (ազգով) և փառավորվեց բոլոր ազգերի մեջ ապացուցելով իր Արարիչ և միակ Աստված լինելը: 
> Ավելացնեմ նաև, որ թե՛ հեթանոսները և թե մնացած բոլո՛ր երևույթները որոնք անգիտակցաբար պայքարում են հրեության դեմ, ասեմ որ իրականում նրանց պայքարը ազգի դեմ չի, այլ Աստծու: Իսկ թե ո՛վ է Աստծու թշնամին՝, բոլորին է հայտնի: Տոների և ավանդությունների համար մեջ բերեմ մի փաստ: 90ական թթ, երբ թույլատրվում էր եկեղեցական հաղորդումները, լսեք թե ինչ ասաց հաղորդավար''ժուռնալիստը'' մ.բ. «...Պատարագի ավարտից հետո կատարվեց մոմավառության արարողությունը...»: Դե հիմա ասացեք խնդրեմ եկեղեցին ինչ մեղք ունի այդ տգետի արտահայտության համար: Վստահ եմ այս 2000 տարին թշնամին այսպես փորձել է աղավաղել  եկեղեցին:
> Դե հիմա փորձեք տրամաբանել թե ո՛վ - ո՞վ է


Գիտես, այն միտքը, որ հրեաները ոչ թե ազգ են, այլ մարդկանց մի խումբ, որ դուրս է եկել Բաբելոնից և միաստված է եղել, արտահայտել է նույնսիկ հրեական մի հարգարժան ռաբին, ինպես նաև ներկայիս Թելավիվի համալսարանի պրոֆեսորներից մեկը, որին ահավոր շատ են քննադատել: նա պնդում էր, որ ներկայիս հրեաները ոչ միակ չունեն աստվածաշնչյան հրենաերի հետ և որ իսկական հրեա ազգը հենց պաղեստինցիներն են:
Խնդիրը կայանում է նրանում, որ հենց Տալմուտի կանոններով հրեա է համարվում այն մարդը, ոը ծնվել  հրեա մորից, կամ ընդունել է հուդայականություն: Հին կանոններով պետք էր` ծնված լինել հրեա մորից և անպայման դավանել հուդայականություն, կամ ընդունել հուդայականություն:
Այսինքն հրեաները ստեղծել են բավականին հզոր և ճկուն համակարգ իրենց շարքերը լրացնելու և բազմացնելու համար  :Smile:  Նույնսկ հիմա Իսրայելում ժառանգականությունը ոոշվում է մոր կողմով: Այսպիսով կարելի է լինել ճապոնացի, բայց լինել հրեա, սակայն եթե այդ ճապոնացին կին է, ապա հրանից ծնված երեխան նույնպես հրեա է  :Smile:  բայց կա նաև մի նրբություն, հրեա կինը հնում չէր կարող ամսուսնանալ այլակրոն տղամարդու հետ, սակայն հետագայում այդ արգելքի շրջանցումը կտրուկ մեծացրեց հրեական շանսերը  :Smile: 
Սակայն շատ գիտնականներ պնդում են, որ հրեական էթնոսի գոյությունը գենետիկորեն ապացուցված է:
Չգիտեմ ոնց կվերաբերվեք, բայց հենց նույն աստվածաշնչում տոհմի և ազգի շարունակությունը տարվում է տղամարդկանց միջոցով:
Սա գիտականորեն հստակ ապացուցված է` միայն Y քրոմոսոմն է, որ կարող է հստակորեն ժառանգական շղթա կազմել` հորից որդուն և փոխանցել տոհմային և ցեղային, ինչպես նաև անհատական բնորոշ հատկանիշները:

Մի լավ անեկդոտ կա.
"Աբրահամը ծնեց Իսահակն,
Իսահակը ծնեց Հակոբին
....
Հետոի չգիտեմ, թե ինչ տեղի ունեցավ և սկսեցին ծնել կանայք"  :LOL: 

Չմոռանանք, որ Հիսուս համարվում  էր Դավթի ցեղից մորական գծով` Աստվածաշնչում որոշ գլուխներից սկսած Դավթի ցեղը սկսեց փոխանցվել միայն կանանց միջոցով, որը գենետիկորեն ԱՆՀՆԱՐ է  :Smile:

----------

Skeptic (13.06.2011), Tig (13.06.2011), յոգի (06.09.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> Այս գրառման մտքերը փոխառնված են "Дух времени" ֆիլմի մեջից: Դիտել եք էդ ֆիլմը? 
> Մի քանի մասից է բաղկացած և մասերից մեկը վերաբերում է քրիստոնեությանը: Վարկած է առաջ քաշվում, որ քրստոնեությունը դա նույն արևապաշտությունն է ` ձևափոխված: Ավետարանի շատ դեպքեր նորովի իմաստ են ստանում ու շատ բաներ բացատրվում են աստղագիտությամբ և զոդիակով: Օրինակ, որ Քրիստոսը ծնվում է Արևելքի երեք արքաներ երկնքում ծագած պայծառ աստղին հետևելով գալիս են Քրիստոսի ծնունդը շնորհավորելու: Բառացի հասկանալու դեպքում մի քիչ անկապ ա, երկնքի աստղով ոնց կգտնես քաղաք, տուն և այլն? Ֆիլմում դա բացատրում է հետևյալ կերպ. նկարագրվող պայծառ աստղը դա սիրիուսն է` հյուսիսային աստղը (ամենապայծառ աստղը), և հետաքրքրական է, որ դեկտեմբերի 25-ին 3 աստղեր այդ աստղի հետ հայտնվում են մեկ ուղղի վրա... ու էդ ուղիղը ինչ եք կարծում, որտեղ է ցույց տալիս? Արևի ծագման տեղը: Իսկ այդ 3 աստղերը անունը աստղագիտության մեջ գիտեք ինչ է? 3 արքաներ: Անցնենք առաջ: Էդ պահին արևը (եթե չեմ սխալվում) գտնվում է Կույսի համաստեղությունում , իսկ Կույսի համաստեղությունը պարզվում է, որ կոչվում է նաև հացատուն: Իսկ գիտեք Հացատունը հին եբրայերենով ինչպես է կոչվում? Բեթղեհեմ! Ու նման ապշեցուցիչ օրինակների շարք;


Հա ֆիլմում բավականին հետաքրքիր օրինաչափություններ են նկատում և համադրություններ կատարում:
Իսկ կարելի է ենթադրել, որ Աստվածաշունչը կոդավորված գիտելիքի շտեմարան է (թեկուզ արտագրված, դա կապ չունի) և եթե վերծանենք և հասկանանք այն, ապա այլ կերպ կընկալենք աշխարհը?

----------


## Varzor

Ի դեպ իմ անձնական համոզմունքով մենք այդպես էլ քրիստոնյա չենք դառնա` գեները թույլ չեն տալիս  :Smile: 
Նույնիսկ մեր էպոսում հերոսները րթվում էին "Հացն ու Գինին, Տեր կենդանին, Խաչ պատերազմին վեր իմ աջ թևին":
Իսկ թե դա ինչ "Խաչ պատերազմին էր", կարող եք գլխի ընկնել  :Smile: 

Նույնիսկ էպոսի սյուժեն ասում է "Սկիզբն էր Խաչապաշտ Գագիկ թագավոր" և Բաղդադի կռապաշտ խալիֆ: Պարզ բան է` իսլամը կռապաշտություն անվանելն առնվազն անգրագիտություն է:
Այսինքն դեպքերի նկարագրությունը շատ ավելի հին է, քան ինչպես նկարագրում են "գիտնականները", արաբական արշավանքները: Այն ավելի հին է, քան քրիստոնեությունը: Միայն այն դրվագը, որ Ծովինարը հղիանում է աղբյուրի ջրից` հակաքրիստոնեական է, քանի որ միայն Մարիամն էր ընդունակ հղիանալ առանց տղամարդու "միջամտության":
Այսինքն ինքնին էպոսը ոչ միայն հեթանոսական, այլև նախահեթանոսական` հին հայկական մոնոթեիստական գաղափարներից է գալիս: Չմոռանանք, որ Ծովինարը հայկական դիցարանից էր:
Մսրա Մելիքn էլ կռապաշտ էր  :Smile:  ոչ թե մուսուլման:
Բացի այդ էպոսի հերոսները պրակտիկորեն դրսևորում էին մաքուր հեթանոսական արևապաշական վարքագիծ: Անտեղի չէ էպոսում այն դրվագը, երն Դավիթն ուզում է բռնել արևի շողը և զարմանում է, թե"էս ինչ զորեղ բան է", կամ ձեռքը տանում է ոսկուն հետո կրակին  :Smile: 

Ասածիս ամբողջ իմաստն այն է, որ ժողովրդական բոլոր սիրելի պատմությունները, ավանդապատումներ, լեգենդները, ասքերը, առակները, ասացվածքները և շատ ու շատ բանավոր, գրավոր և արվեստային հուշարձաններ իրենց մեջ պարունակում են ավելի շատ հեթանոսություն, քան քրիստոնեություն: Նույնիսկ խաչքարերը` հայկական մշակույթի այդ եզակի և կենդանի նմուշները: Ոչ մի ազգի մոտ ընդունված չէ զարդարել խաչն այնպես, ինչպես հայերի մոտ, այն է` բնության խորհրդանիշներով, ոչ քրիստոնեական:
Նույն մոմ վառելու գաղափարը ունի երկու ծագում (բացատրություն)`

1. Առաջին քրիստոնյաները հալածվում էին, և հիմնականում թաքնվում էին քարանձավերում  և կատակոմբերում (օրինակ` Հռոմում), ուստի մթության դեմ "պայքարում" օգտագործում էին մոմեր, լամպեր: Ժամանակի ընթացքում այս ամենը ընդունվեց որպես ծես` աղոթքից առաջ և պատարագի ժամանակ մոմ վառելու գաղափարի տեսքով: Եկեղեցու կողմից էլ դառավ լավ բիզնես  :Smile: 
2. Մոմավառություն տարածված է եղել պրակտիկորեն բոլոր արի ազգերի հավատալիքներում` առանձնանում էին տաճարի խորանում և առանձին, մթության մեջ, ջահերով կամ մոմերով լուսավորված, երբեմն քրմերի օգնությամբ կատարում էին որոշ ծիսական արարողություններ կամ ուղղակի աղոթում էին:

Իզուր չէ, որ նույն մոմավառության ավանդույթն անռակ է բոլոր արիական ծագման համաշխարհային կրոններում` բացի հուդայականությունից և իսկլամից, որոնք սեմիթական են  :Smile:  :

----------

Ariadna (14.08.2011), Lion (14.08.2011), Malxas (14.08.2011), Tig (13.06.2011), յոգի (06.09.2011)

----------


## հովարս

> Մեջբերում հովարս-ի խոսքերից 
> 
> 2. հեթանոս բառը (έθνος-էթնոս=ազգ) բառի հայկական հնչողությունն է/տարբերակը/, նաև խորհրդանչում է կռապաշտ իմաստը, քանի որ հրեաներց բացի մնացած բոլոր ազգերը կռապաշտ էին: Այդ պատճառով հեթանոս ասելով հասկացվում է մեկը որ կուռք է պաշտում: Թե ի՞նչ է նշանակում կուռք, բացատրելու կարիքը չկա:
> 			
> 		
> 
> Այ ստեղ հաստատ ճիշտ չես:  Հեթանոս տերմինը կիրառվել է միայն բազմաստված կրոնների հետևորդների նկատմամբ, իսկ կռապաշտույթյունը համարվում էր ավելի մեծ հանցանք հենց քրիստոնեության ջատագովների տեսանկյունից: *Հրեաները միակ մոնոթեիստ ազգը չէին: Նույն աստվածաշնչում կան նկարագրություններ, որտեղ օրինակ Աբրահամը հանդիպում է մի արքայի, որն էլ էր պաշտում Միակ Աստծուն*:


     Վարզոր ջան 1000 ներեղոթյուն, բայց ծիծաղս շարժեցիր: Չիմանալը ամոթ բան չի, պատահում է...
Եթե վերցնես «Նոր Կտակարան»ի հունարեն բնագիրը, կտեսնես, որտեղ հայերենում հեթանոս բառն է, այնտեղ հունարենում՝ էթնոս է գրված:

Հիշեցնեմ որ Աբրահամից առաջ հրեա ազգ գոյություն չի ունեցել, և ընթանրապես* հրեա ազգ* որպես այդպիսին չկա, կան Եբրաեցիներ, իսրաելացիներ: Իսկ *հրեա*ն՝ դա (հայկական տեմինով) կրոնական պատկանելիությունն է ինչպես օրինակ՝ քրիստոնյա, մուսուլման/իսլամ, հինդուիստ և այլն:
 Իսկ Աբրահամը եբրաեցիների/իսրաէլացիների նախահայրն է




> Գիտես, այն միտքը, որ հրեաները ոչ թե ազգ են, այլ մարդկանց մի խումբ, որ դուրս է եկել Բաբելոնից


կրկնեմ, ոչ թե հրեաները(քանի որ դեռ գոյությում չունեին) այլ Աբրամը իր ընտանիքով:




> Մի լավ անեկդոտ կա.
> "Աբրահամը ծնեց Իսահակն,
> Իսահակը ծնեց Հակոբին


Դա այդպես է , հայրը ծնում է(սերմը) իսկ մայրը ծննդաբերում:

----------

Shah (13.06.2011)

----------


## հովարս

> Տրամաբանել.... Աստվածաշնչյան փաստեր!!!, երփվանիցա Աստվածաշունչը փաստաթուղթ??
> Ելի էտ փաստերով ու էս պրինցիպով էիք տրամաբանում՞ որ ով միքիչ տրամաբանումեր, տանում եիք կրակի վրա կրակաբանում.


Լավ  կանես  հայկական եկեղեցին չխառնեք ուրիշների հետ :Nono:

----------

Malxas (14.08.2011), Shah (13.06.2011)

----------


## հովարս

> Ի դեպ իմ անձնական համոզմունքով մենք այդպես էլ քրիստոնյա չենք դառնա` գեները թույլ չեն տալիս 
> Նույնիսկ մեր էպոսում հերոսները րթվում էին "Հացն ու Գինին, Տեր կենդանին, Խաչ պատերազմին վեր իմ աջ թևին":
> Իսկ թե դա ինչ "Խաչ պատերազմին էր", կարող եք գլխի ընկնել 
> 
> Նույնիսկ էպոսի սյուժեն ասում է "Սկիզբն էր Խաչապաշտ Գագիկ թագավոր" և Բաղդադի կռապաշտ խալիֆ: Պարզ բան է` իսլամը կռապաշտություն անվանելն առնվազն անգրագիտություն է:
> ) :


Վառզոր ջան, նախ ասա  թե ո՞ր թվերին են գրվել այդ էպոսները և ո՞ւմ կողմից, այսինքն իր վերջնական  ''տեսքը'' ո՞վ է խմբագրել, գուցե դրանից հետո պարզ լինի թե ինչու է այդպես գրվել:
Որքանով տեղյակ եմ , Գագիկ Ա  թագավորը եղել է 10-11րդ դարերում, երբ հայաստանը արդեն 6 դար քրիստոնյա էր:




> 1. Առաջին քրիստոնյաները հալածվում էին, և հիմնականում թաքնվում էին քարանձավերում և կատակոմբերում (օրինակ` Հռոմում), ուստի մթության դեմ "պայքարում" օգտագործում էին մոմեր, լամպեր: Ժամանակի ընթացքում այս ամենը ընդունվեց որպես ծես` աղոթքից առաջ և պատարագի ժամանակ մոմ վառելու գաղափարի տեսքով: Եկեղեցու կողմից էլ դառավ լավ բիզնես
> 2. Մոմավառություն տարածված է եղել պրակտիկորեն բոլոր արի ազգերի հավատալիքներում` առանձնանում էին տաճարի խորանում և առանձին, մթության մեջ, ջահերով կամ մոմերով լուսավորված, երբեմն քրմերի օգնությամբ կատարում էին որոշ ծիսական արարողություններ կամ ուղղակի աղոթում էին:


մոմը  շատ ավելի ուշ է տարածված  եղել, իսկ մինչ այդ ձեթ կամ կենդանական յուղ(ճարպ) են վառել, այնպես որ ամեն բան մի բարդի արիների վրա:




> Իզուր չէ, որ նույն մոմավառության ավանդույթն անռակ է բոլոր արիական ծագման համաշխարհային կրոններում` բացի հուդայականությունից և իսկլամից, որոնք սեմիթական են


Ուզում ես ասել , որ ամերիկացիներն ու մեքսիկացիներն էլ ե՞ն եղել արիներ:

----------


## Lion

Թույլ տամ ինձ պաշտպանել *Varzor*-ի տեսակետը: Իրոք, Սասունցի Դավիթ էպոսն ունի շատ հինև անչափ հզոր հեթհանոսական, նախաքրիստոնեական շերտ և նույնիսկ դրա վրա ավելացված լուրջ քրիստոնեական շերտը չի կարողանում ծածկել այն: Կարծում եմ, որ էպոսի սկզբնավորումը կարելի է կապել մ.թ.ա. II հազարամյակի երկրորդ կեսի իրդարձությունների հետ...

----------

Malxas (14.08.2011), Varzor (09.06.2020), յոգի (06.09.2011)

----------


## հովարս

> Թույլ տամ ինձ պաշտպանել *Varzor*-ի տեսակետը: Իրոք, Սասունցի Դավիթ էպոսն ունի շատ հինև անչափ հզոր հեթհանոսական, նախաքրիստոնեական շերտ և նույնիսկ դրա վրա ավելացված լուրջ քրիստոնեական շերտը չի կարողանում ծածկել այն: Կարծում եմ, որ էպոսի սկզբնավորումը կարելի է կապել մ.թ.ա. II հազարամյակի երկրորդ կեսի իրդարձությունների հետ...


 Լիոն ջան, իսկ ո՞վ է հերքում «Սասունց Դավիթ» Էպոսի հին և հեթանոսական ծագումը, և էպոսում միտք անգամ չկա հեթանոսությունը ծածկելու, իմ կարծիքով էպոսում նկարագաված է հայ ազգի պատմությունը(որտեղ ներկայացվում է և հեթանոսությունը և քրիստոնեությունը) ու պայքարը օտար ազգերի դեմ: Մեր պատմությունը ՝ լինի դա բանաստեղծության ոճով, էպոսներով թե առակներով , մնում է որպես պատմություն, հարցն այստեղ նա է թե ինչ նպատակով է այն ներկայացվում:

----------

